# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Topkoi Kawarimono Keeping Contest

## Ajik Raffles

-------------------------------- C O M I N G  S O O N --------------------------------------

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> -------------------------------- C O M I N G  S O O N --------------------------------------


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ikutttttttttttttttttttt
aku no 1 ya.

----------


## KARHOMA



----------


## chivas



----------


## mrbunta

update fotonya mana nih   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

:P pasti keren2 ikannya, aku ndaptar om!
Sambil nunggu update, aku denger muzik dulu. Diobok obok aernya diobok obok, ada koinya kecil-kecil pada mabok...

----------


## wahyu

aq no 2 ya..........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

aq nomer 3

----------


## troy

> update fotonya mana nih


td siang baru difoto in har....aku wes liat ikannya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

buseettt dah dah nongol lg kegiatan baru

----------


## troy

> ikutttttttttttttttttttt
> aku no 1 ya.


gajah koq bisa nomer satu?tuker posisi yuk....

----------


## topkoifarm

foto baru bisa diposting...besok atau lusa..jenis koi,,benikumonryu dan kumonryu,,,ukuran 7,5 c,,,10cm,,,umur,,4 bulan..jumlah koi ada 70 an ekor....karena seluruh pendapatan disumbangkan majalah KOIS,,,maka kami harapkan pada rekan2 untuk membayar lebih.....harga minimal...100.000..per ekor...ongkos kirim gratis apabila gabungan per kota...khusus,,,jawa....yg luar jawa ongkos kirim ditanggung pembeli...aturan ..hadiah,,,dll...kami serahkan ke pak AJIK..thanks.........

----------


## dedigouw

::   ::   ::  
sy No. 4

----------


## troy

ayo amal...amal....guru2 besar turun gunung donk....biar cash koi's gemuk...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> aq no 2 ya..........


Lah, aku kan ndaptar duluan, dibelakang si  mahmud... Berarti aku nomor 1 1/2 deh...

----------


## torajiro

ngomong2 dah masuk no brp ya? aku berikutnya deh...  ::

----------


## troy

> ngomong2 dah masuk no brp ya? aku berikutnya deh...


tulis nomer om...biar sah.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ikutttttttttttttttttttt
> aku no 1 ya.
> 
> 
> gajah koq bisa nomer satu?tuker posisi yuk....


lho kan seperti caleg. kalau mau tuker nomer ya harus ada manis manis nya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


manis nya pake permen aja ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

> foto baru bisa diposting...besok atau lusa..jenis koi,,benikumonryu dan kumonryu,,,ukuran 7,5 c,,,10cm,,,umur,,4 bulan..jumlah koi ada 70 an ekor....karena seluruh pendapatan disumbangkan majalah KOIS,,,maka kami harapkan pada rekan2 untuk membayar lebih.....harga minimal...100.000..per ekor...ongkos kirim gratis apabila gabungan per kota...khusus,,,jawa....yg luar jawa ongkos kirim ditanggung pembeli...aturan ..hadiah,,,dll...kami serahkan ke pak AJIK..thanks.........


ya bayar minimal aja   ::   ::   ::  
becanda lho om moderator. ayo ayo bayar lebih bayar lebih. ikan langka ikan langka   ::  
tak bantuin promosi om moderator
ini ikan nya kalau udah jadi

----------


## mrbunta

> manis nya pake permen aja ya.....


wadoh. kalau permen ya gak di setujui   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> foto baru bisa diposting...besok atau lusa..jenis koi,,benikumonryu dan kumonryu,,,ukuran 7,5 c,,,10cm,,,umur,,4 bulan..jumlah koi ada 70 an ekor....karena seluruh pendapatan disumbangkan majalah KOIS,,,maka kami harapkan pada rekan2 untuk membayar lebih.....harga minimal...100.000..per ekor...ongkos kirim gratis apabila gabungan per kota...khusus,,,jawa....yg luar jawa ongkos kirim ditanggung pembeli...aturan ..hadiah,,,dll...kami serahkan ke pak AJIK..thanks.........
> 
> 
> ya bayar minimal aja     
> becanda lho om moderator. ayo ayo bayar lebih bayar lebih. ikan langka ikan langka   
> tak bantuin promosi om moderator
> ini ikan nya kalau udah jadi


temenan provokator iki....

----------


## mrbunta

lho. kan banyak yg gak pernah liat kumonryu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> manis nya pake permen aja ya.....
> 
> 
> wadoh. kalau permen ya gak di setujui


gula 1 kilo ya....lebih manis lho......

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


gula 1 tronton ae.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

wah...nek ngono ya mending tak borong kabeh ae sekalian....lgs 70 ekor...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah...nek ngono ya mending tak borong kabeh ae sekalian....lgs 70 ekor...


aku kan pilihan 1   ::   ::   ::  
paling dapet e cuman 69
lho kok seperti jurus ya 69   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

susah musuh borongan....lagian cash koi's dijamin lgs gemuk seketika.....  ::   ::   ::  
kalo satu...mah kayak lidi aja.....70 seperti sapu kerik.....

----------


## mrbunta

> susah musuh borongan....lagian cash koi's dijamin lgs gemuk seketika.....    
> kalo satu...mah kayak lidi aja.....70 seperti sapu kerik.....


  ::   ::   ::  
les private nya mahal ini.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> susah musuh borongan....lagian cash koi's dijamin lgs gemuk seketika.....    
> kalo satu...mah kayak lidi aja.....70 seperti sapu kerik.....
> 
> 
>     
> les private nya mahal ini.


hanya gara2...nguber milih nomer satu ya....

----------


## mrbunta

huzzz ini threat nya org

----------


## troy

> huzzz ini threat nya org


ntar aja kalo udh selesai pemilihan...sambil menunggu penjurian bisa jd cabang sementara.....
whuzz....kabur......

----------


## rvidella

> ayo amal...amal....guru2 besar turun gunung donk....biar cash koi's gemuk...



ikutan ..... no 5-15   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ayo amal...amal....guru2 besar turun gunung donk....biar cash koi's gemuk...   
> 
> 
> 
> ikutan ..... no 5-15


wadoh. ada yg mborong.

----------


## mario85

walah lum ada ikannya uda ngantri panajng nih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ayo amal...amal....guru2 besar turun gunung donk....biar cash koi's gemuk...   
> 
> 
> 
> ikutan ..... no 5-15


mantab....biar ketularan gemuk kayak yg daftar neh.......

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


sudah mulai panas jah....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> walah lum ada ikannya uda ngantri panajng nih


ayo cepetan antri.....ini buat koi's lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

ayo ayo ayo
sek tak carino beni kumonryu e
ben tambah panas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ayo ayo ayo
> sek tak carino beni kumonryu e
> ben tambah panas


lumayan...lagi launching beberapa jam wes 15 sold.....rasa e besok udh sold out.....
amal.....amal.....amal............................

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sesuai keinginan om Top ini akan jadi eventnya majalah, dananya buat beli perlengkapan redaksi seperti scanner dll. Sebagai bentuk penghargaan thd om Top majalah akan promosikan habis2an kegiatan ini dan juga Topkoi Farm sebagai penyelenggara bersama.

Event ini akan dilaunching pada saat zna show, tanggal 21/2 mendatang berbarengan dengan 1st National Keeping Contest dan edisi 4 majalah KOI's.

Jadi pilih2 ikannya setelah zna show, tanggal dan tata caranya akan diumumkan kemudian

----------


## tenonx

akuuuuuuuuu
16 - 20

----------


## troy

> akuuuuuuuuu
> 16 - 20


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  panas.....sumuk e rek.........

----------


## mrbunta

gak sampe besok wes abis iki

----------


## troy

daftar....daftar....ayo daftar.....om doddy gak daftar.....iki cah semarang koq durung podo melu?

----------


## mrbunta

iyo. cah semarang nang endih yo

----------


## Glenardo

21 dan 22 deh..Abis nonton bioskop tadi   ::  

Semoga ada Jakarta yang ikutan lagi ..(siap2 nambah). Jakarta Utara dunk   ::  Berharap Om Karhoma ikutan juga   ::   Om Rhoma ayo dunk..  ::  

AYo rame dunk,,seratus ribu sajah..

Bagimana kalao langgsung di draft biar bagus beserta lokasi? Kucoba buat deh habis ini..

----------


## Glenardo

foto baru bisa diposting...besok atau lusa..jenis koi,,benikumonryu dan kumonryu,,,ukuran 7,5 c,,,10cm,,,umur,,4 bulan..jumlah koi ada 70 an ekor....karena seluruh pendapatan disumbangkan majalah KOIS,,,maka kami harapkan pada rekan2 untuk membayar lebih.....harga minimal...100.000..per ekor...ongkos kirim gratis apabila gabungan per kota...khusus,,,jawa....yg luar jawa ongkos kirim ditanggung pembeli...aturan ..hadiah,,,dll...kami serahkan ke pak AJIK..thanks.........


Ini Draft nya 
1 mrbunta - Surabaya
2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 Wahyu
4 Troy - Surabaya
5  dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor)  rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx  
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading 


Hmm..apa ada yang salah dengan Draft nya? Mohon di lengkapi bila lokasi saya kurang tahu  :P 

Ayo silakan di isi lebih lanjutzzz...mentokin sampe 70!!

----------


## e-koi

Ini Draft nya 
1 mrbunta - Surabaya
2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 Wahyu
4 Troy - Surabaya
5  dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor)  rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx  
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading 
24-27(4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi, palu
Monggo lanjut...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja

----------


## wahyu

mana gambarnya nih om.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Ini Draft nya
1 mrbunta - Surabaya
2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 Wahyu
4 Troy - Surabaya
5 dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27(4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi, palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
Monggo lanjut...

----------


## nox

30. Nico - Bandung

----------


## mrbunta

> Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja


lho berarti urutan pemilihan ikan bukan ini ?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhh. 1 malem udah 30. 
lanjutttttttttt

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja
> 
> 
> lho berarti urutan pemilihan ikan bukan ini ?


..menurut saya,,..berhubung kawarimono....apapun bisa terjadi.....rasanya urutan bukan hal yg utama....mungkin yg paling belakang nanti malah bisa dapat yg bagus...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


jadi lotere ya om. siapa tau yg terakhir bisa seperti ini   ::

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah...nek ngono ya mending tak borong kabeh ae sekalian....lgs 70 ekor...   
> 
> 
> aku kan pilihan 1     
> paling dapet e cuman 69
> lho kok seperti jurus ya 69


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> daftar....daftar....ayo daftar.....om doddy gak daftar.....iki cah semarang koq durung podo melu?


31-32 : tjakil

semarang menjawab bozz...

----------


## Glenardo

Ini Draft nya
1 mrbunta - Surabaya
2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 Wahyu
4 Troy - Surabaya
5 dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27(4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi, palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 Nico
31 - 32 Tjakil (2 ekor) - Semarang

Ayo Semarang dan Bandung, sukseskan keeping contest ini   ::

----------


## mrbunta

nanti malem kelihatannya abis nih. udah di kasih gambar kumonryu dan beni kumonryu.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

update
KUMONRYU


BENI KUMONRYU

----------


## adepe

> Ini Draft nya
> 1 mrbunta - Surabaya
> 2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
> 3 Wahyu
> 4 Troy - Surabaya
> 5 dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
> 6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
> 17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx
> 22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
> ...


33 - adepe - jakarta - bintaro

----------


## dedigouw

> update
> KUMONRYU
> 
> 
> BENI KUMONRYU


Suhu udara jd terasa panas, Om Hartono spesialis kompor no Wahid hue...he...3x
Tambahin ah biar dikolamnya ga sendirian NO 34 s.d 39

----------


## adepe

om..

ini nomor cuma nomor urut apa udah nomor ikan?
soale kalo saya pengen 1 kumon + 1 beni kumon gimana?

adepe

----------


## Glenardo

> om..
> 
> ini nomor cuma nomor urut apa udah nomor ikan?
> soale kalo saya pengen 1 kumon + 1 beni kumon gimana?
> 
> adepe


So do i..ideal nya sih gt  :P

----------


## achmad

daftar juga om 10 ekor

Ini Draft nya
1 mrbunta - Surabaya
2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 Wahyu
4 Troy - Surabaya
5 dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)tenonx
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27(4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi, palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 Nico
31 - 32 Tjakil (2 ekor) - Semarang
33-42 Achmad - MKS (10 ekor)

----------


## dedigouw

maaf saya ralat ya Om...



> daftar juga om 10 ekor
> 
> Ini Draft nya
> 1 mrbunta - Surabaya
> 2 E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
> 3 Wahyu
> 4 Troy - Surabaya
> 5 dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
> 6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
> ...

----------


## sferryirawan

50 : Kumonryu
51 : Beni Kumonryu

----------


## mrbunta

> om..
> 
> ini nomor cuma nomor urut apa udah nomor ikan?
> soale kalo saya pengen 1 kumon + 1 beni kumon gimana?
> 
> adepe


langsung aja indent 2 ekor   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik udah 51 ekor.

----------


## mrbunta

om ajik
banyak yg pengen 1 kumonryu and 1 beni kumonryu
apa di pisah aja. biar gak saling tabrak.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik
> banyak yg pengen 1 kumonryu and 1 beni kumonryu
> apa di pisah aja. biar gak saling tabrak.


Lagi cari ilham untuk bikin formulasi yang pas
Sambil nunggu fotonya diposting   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om ajik
> banyak yg pengen 1 kumonryu and 1 beni kumonryu
> apa di pisah aja. biar gak saling tabrak.
> 
> 
> Lagi cari ilham untuk bikin formulasi yang pas
> Sambil nunggu fotonya diposting


wadoh om ajik juga penasaran kie.
kok gak ikut keeping kontes om?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Beginilah kalau jadi wasit,  ::  
Garis Tangan om.... Garis Tangan....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
kaciannnnnn deh.

----------


## troy

> Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja


urutannya dibalik aja om ajik...biar si gajah milih paling belakangan.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> daftar....daftar....ayo daftar.....om doddy gak daftar.....iki cah semarang koq durung podo melu?
> 
> 
> 31-32 : tjakil
> 
> semarang menjawab bozz...


koq gak pernah kelihatan di semarang om.....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


om ajik udh kepanasan mikir formula jah...jgn dipanasin....ntar diborong semua lho......

----------


## topkoifarm

KLOTER..PERTAMA...................................  ......................................

----------


## topkoifarm

KLOTER KEDUA.............................................  .......................................

----------


## troy

wah...wah....kloter 3 besok ya om.....

----------


## troy

ayo dipilih...dipilih......dipilih.....

----------


## topkoifarm

bener troy,,,,besok....

----------


## troy

semoga banyak yg tergerak hati nya untuk bergabung......om koinia koq namanya belum masuk?

----------


## indon3sia

udah sampe nomor brp... kalo bisa aq 3 ekor ....

----------


## e-koi

Tata tjara milihnja bagaimana?

----------


## KARHOMA

iya nih ... gimana milihnya?
kirain berurutan berdasarkan pendaftaran ...   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> udah sampe nomor brp... kalo bisa aq 3 ekor ....


asiiiikkk ... barengan lagi ama kang Boed   ::

----------


## mrbunta

blom di kasih nomer omm

----------


## troy

> udah sampe nomor brp... kalo bisa aq 3 ekor ....


langsung daftar lagi aja om...keburu abis lho.....

----------


## troy

> blom di kasih nomer omm


kloter e durung lengkap jah.....sesuk onok maneh.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kete

> Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja


Percaya deh sama om moderator yg satu ini.........garis tangan........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om top jangan lupa dikasih nomer om biar ga pada binun   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om top jangan lupa dikasih nomer om biar ga pada binun


gara gara foto dan kasih no. om top lembur iki   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> blom di kasih nomer omm
> 
> 
> kloter e durung lengkap jah.....sesuk onok maneh.....


koe wes milih troy?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


durung om....

----------


## troy

> udah sampe nomor brp... kalo bisa aq 3 ekor ....


om jadi daftar nggak?

----------


## troy

saya daftar satu lagi....nomer 52....
om bunta ndak nambah om.....

----------


## mrbunta

> saya daftar satu lagi....nomer 52....
> om bunta ndak nambah om.....


pengen e 10 ekor. tapi kolam ku udah penuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
ini lagi cari kolam cadangan. sapa tau om troy mau adopsi    ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya daftar satu lagi....nomer 52....
> om bunta ndak nambah om.....
> 
> 
> pengen e 10 ekor. tapi kolam ku udah penuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> ini lagi cari kolam cadangan. sapa tau om troy mau adopsi


wadoh...wadoh...wadoh.....itu lho dititpin di tempat torajiro aja....pasti dia tidak keberatan......

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

tanya aja lgs sama yg punya kolam....

----------


## mrbunta

> tanya aja lgs sama yg punya kolam....


kejauhan gak bisa sambang sambang nanti

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> tanya aja lgs sama yg punya kolam....
> 
> 
> kejauhan gak bisa sambang sambang nanti


torajiro suruh pindah sby aja....ntar diiming2i disumbang ikan....

----------


## topkoifarm

ada titipan daftar.....FAT FAT..= 1 ekor....DIAMOND = 2 ekor....IRAWAN = 2 ekor.....thanks.....

----------


## topkoifarm

untuk rekan2 kois....solusi untuk yg daftar 2 ekor,,,pilihan..kumonryu dan benikumonryu,,,rasanya gak ada masalah,,,karena yg kita posting nantinya total..100 ekor......rencana keeping contestnya 70 ekor,,,,...

----------


## koikadeudeuh

SAYA IKUTAN DONG...2 EKOR DEH...GMN TEKNISNYA..PLS INFO..TQ

SALAM
YOGI

----------


## mrbunta

> untuk rekan2 kois....solusi untuk yg daftar 2 ekor,,,pilihan..kumonryu dan benikumonryu,,,rasanya gak ada masalah,,,karena yg kita posting nantinya total..100 ekor......rencana keeping contestnya 70 ekor,,,,...


wuikkkkkkkkkkk. tambah terussssssssss   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya daftar satu lagi....nomer 52....
> om bunta ndak nambah om.....
> 
> 
> pengen e 10 ekor. tapi kolam ku udah penuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> ini lagi cari kolam cadangan. sapa tau om troy mau adopsi



Oom, semarang siap tampung   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> KLOTER..PERTAMA...................................  ......................................

----------


## topkoifarm

> KLOTER KEDUA.............................................  .......................................

----------


## topkoifarm

karena gaptek.....gak bisa ngasih nomer....mungkin pak Ajik bisa bantu...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> karena gaptek.....gak bisa ngasih nomer....mungkin pak Ajik bisa bantu...


lho kok masih tetap 2 kloter. yg ke 3 dan 4 mana om   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

KLOTER 1


KLOTER 2

----------


## mrbunta

wes. silahkan siap siap

----------


## hadi SE

dari medan bro 8 ekor............................
H ' Valentine bro2......................  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 	( 1 ekor )		mrbunta		- Surabaya
2 	( 1 ekor )		E-Koi 		- Palu Sulteng
3 	( 1 ekor )		Wahyu
4 	( 1 ekor )		Troy 		- Surabaya
5 	( 1 ekor )		dedigouw 	- Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 	(11 ekor)		rvidella 	- Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor)		tenonx		- Yogya
22-23 	(2 ekor) 		Glenardo 	- Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27	(4 ekor lagi) 		e-koi lagi	- palu
28-29 	(2 ekor) 		kaRhoma 	- Jakarta - Pramuka
30 	( 1 ekor )		Nico
31 - 32	( 2 ekor )		Tjakil 		- Semarang
33 	( 1 ekor )		adepe 		- jakarta - bintaro
34-39 	( 1 ekor )		dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 	( 10 ekor )		Achmad 		- MKS 
50  	( 1 ekor )Kumonryu	sferryirawan 	- surabaya
51  	( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu	sferryirawan 	- surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) 		indon3sia 	- bandung
55 	( 1 ekor )		troy 		- surabaya
56	( 1 ekor )		Fat fat 
57-58 	( 2 ekor )		diamond
59-60 	( 2 ekor )		irawan
61-62 	( 2 ekor )		koikadeudeuh
63-70 	( 8 ekor )		hadi se 	- medan

----------


## Glenardo

Weits...70 yax..berati siap launching niy    ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Weits...70 yax..berati siap launching niy


ada tambahan om. total 100 ekor

----------


## nox

71. Nico- bandung

kalo bisa mau 1 kumonryu, 1 benikumon..

----------


## troy

> 71. Nico- bandung
> 
> kalo bisa mau 1 kumonryu, 1 benikumon..


kalo mau 2 berarti 71-72 donk.....please re confirm...

----------


## tenonx

jadi kapan neh foto2 yg lainnya????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nox

> 71. Nico- bandung
> 
> kalo bisa mau 1 kumonryu, 1 benikumon..


no 30 dan 71 om..

btw, kenapa yah kalo saya nge qoute ngga pernah muncul dengan bener ?

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung

----------


## tenonx

> btw, kenapa yah kalo saya nge qoute ngga pernah muncul dengan bener ?


coba di cek di profile om.... cari yg posting preferences....... BBCode disabled nya kalo ada contrengnya di ilangin

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nox
> 
> ...


sorry om....gak ngelihat.....
quote nya gak bisa krn setting bbcode nya disable.....

----------


## troy

wah...kayaknya ntar lain kali kalo ada acara mending si gajah dimasukin dalam kepanitiaan dech....bisa bantu jualan dan ngerekap peserta.....

----------


## irsan

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta

----------


## troy

om top....ikannya perlu ditambah neh....peminatnya masih banyak yg belum daftar.....

----------


## topkoifarm

maaf belum bisa posting kloter2 yg lain,,,,yg ngedit lagi ada keperluan,,,,moga2 besok bisa diposting,,,

----------


## topkoifarm

> om top....ikannya perlu ditambah neh....peminatnya masih banyak yg belum daftar.....


.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ..apa dilelang aja ..ya.... ..yg bayar lebih duluan milih,,,,  ::   ::   ::  ......

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om top....ikannya perlu ditambah neh....peminatnya masih banyak yg belum daftar.....
> 
> 
> .....     ..apa dilelang aja ..ya.... ..yg bayar lebih duluan milih,,,,    ......


gitu juga gpp...biar lebih hot....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


....tapi kok ada gambar gini   ::  ...ini maksudnya apa ya  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....apa terlalu hot...nanti takutnya kebakar....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> 34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong


Urutan untuk dedidouw tampaknya musti dikoreksi ...   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> 


husss mingkem   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
> 
> 
> Urutan untuk dedidouw tampaknya musti dikoreksi ...


jah....om dedigouw mestinya 6 ekor....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
> 
> 
> Urutan untuk dedidouw tampaknya musti dikoreksi ...


thank's om rhoma udh bantu mengkoreksi....
kesimpualnnya....udh ada 78 peserta ya.....

----------


## topkoifarm

> 





> Originally Posted by troy
> 
>    
> 
> 
> husss mingkem


.....ini rasanya salah masuk....  ::   ::   ::  ........om Kharom....urutannya sudah bener,,,,cuma 1 ekornya itu yg salah....

----------


## mrbunta

> wah...kayaknya ntar lain kali kalo ada acara mending si gajah dimasukin dalam kepanitiaan dech....bisa bantu jualan dan ngerekap peserta.....


  ::   ::   ::  
lek gampang gampang ane sanggup lah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta

sory om roma. dah tak koreksi   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah...kayaknya ntar lain kali kalo ada acara mending si gajah dimasukin dalam kepanitiaan dech....bisa bantu jualan dan ngerekap peserta.....
> 
> 
>     
> lek gampang gampang ane sanggup lah


...rasanya mesti begitu,,,,,kalau sama koinia ...agak molor.....kloter2 yg lain belum bisa posting....  ::   ::   ::  ......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Poto poto e ommmmmmmmm.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Poto poto e ommmmmmmmm.


.....masih di edit,,,,koinia minta kiriman pizza dulu....kalau gak dateng pizzanya ,,,,gak di posting......tadi siang udah kirim kentucky..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Poto poto e ommmmmmmmm.    
> 
> 
> .....masih di edit,,,,koinia minta kiriman pizza dulu....kalau gak dateng pizzanya ,,,,gak di posting......tadi siang udah kirim kentucky..


wah....lain kali mesti pake umpan terus neh.....

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> ...



1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya	1
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng	1
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu	1
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya	1
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong	1
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap	11
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya	5
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading	2
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu	4
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka	2
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung	1
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang	2
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro	1
34-39 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong	1
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS	10
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya	1
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya	1
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung	3
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya	1
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat	1
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond	2
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan	2
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh	2
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan	8
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung	1
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta	2
	68

Rekapan saya kok baru 68 ekor ya?   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

dah tak revisi om 
Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta

----------


## troy

dihitung wes bener ta?

----------


## mrbunta

34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
tadi di itung om roma 1 ekor. sebelum di revisi

----------


## troy

> 34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
> tadi di itung om roma 1 ekor. sebelum di revisi


wah...gajah lebih teliti neh.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
> tadi di itung om roma 1 ekor. sebelum di revisi
> 
> 
> wah...gajah lebih teliti neh.....


tadi wes di protes ambek om roma. terus tak revisi wes an    ::

----------


## troy

koq gak onok sing daftar maneh yo...amall.....amal......

----------


## mrbunta

> koq gak onok sing daftar maneh yo...amall.....amal......


opo perlu di posting gambar beni kumonryu yg laen yo

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> koq gak onok sing daftar maneh yo...amall.....amal......
> 
> 
> opo perlu di posting gambar beni kumonryu yg laen yo


rasae iyo....

----------


## mrbunta

posting posting posting

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Draft ini gak mengikat ya, aturan pemilihan ikan blm dirilis, jadi boleh aja di draft tapi cuma untuk mengukur animo partisipan aja
> 
> 
> urutannya dibalik aja om ajik...biar si gajah milih paling belakangan.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by tjakil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


baru gabung Mang....

----------


## troy

ayo rame2 kumpul di semarang dan surabaya......

----------


## mrbunta

oooooooo iki dia pengumpul masa e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> ayo rame2 kumpul di semarang dan surabaya......


ayuk mang...makmum aja saya

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> koq gak onok sing daftar maneh yo...amall.....amal......
> 
> 
> opo perlu di posting gambar beni kumonryu yg laen yo


perlu om.. Koi nya msh? Aku mo ikutan ah klo msh..

----------


## mario85

hrs daftar dulu nih masih sisa byk akn ntar gw milihnya klo uda ada foto aja deh.....hehehe nanti smg bakal bantu kok santai aja   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 terakhir no brp ya?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


masih banyak...jgn khawatir.....stock nya om top masih sak kolam koq....  ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Ngomong2 terakhir no brp ya?


terakhir 73....ayo buruan daftar.....

----------


## torajiro

Ok2.. Aku daftar no 74 & 75 klo gt.. Biar tambah rame.. He3x..

----------


## topkoifarm

> Ok2.. Aku daftar no 74 & 75 klo gt.. Biar tambah rame.. He3x..


....sudah sampai lasem..  ::  ...

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem

----------


## troy

ayo daftar.....daftar.....aku koq kayak kernet bis ya.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kurang 25 ekor lagiii nih
om top gambar nya mana nihhhhhh

----------


## topkoifarm

..............KLOTER KETIGA....

----------


## topkoifarm

....kloter keempat....

----------


## mrbunta

yg k 5 mana om?

----------


## topkoifarm

tolong kasih nomer,,,,ya.....

----------


## mrbunta

> tolong kasih nomer,,,,ya.....


siapppppppppppppppp, tapi aku tak dinner sek yo   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

kloter 5....masih ketinggalan kereta,,,,,,koinia minta kirim pizza lagi...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kloter 5....masih ketinggalan kereta,,,,,,koinia minta kirim pizza lagi...


wadoh. yg kasih nomer gak di kirim pizza sekalian   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

nanti tak kirimi....PISANG...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> kloter 5....masih ketinggalan kereta,,,,,,koinia minta kirim pizza lagi...    
> 
> 
> wadoh. yg kasih nomer gak di kirim pizza sekalian


eh kernet e ya njaluk pizza lho.....

----------


## mrbunta

> nanti tak kirimi....PISANG...


  ::   ::   ::  
PIZZA ae
lek pisang iso mencret ini

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


lah yg nyusun gambar oleh pizza. yg kasih nomer juga minta pizza   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Om.. Udah bisa pilih ikan nya/blm? Udah nga sabar nih.. Hi3x.. Kpn mulai pilih ikan nya?

----------


## troy

> Om.. Udah bisa pilih ikan nya/blm? Udah nga sabar nih.. Hi3x.. Kpn mulai pilih ikan nya?


sabar dulu....khan torajiro urutan paling belakang...bukannya sekarang lg di surabaya?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Om.. Udah bisa pilih ikan nya/blm? Udah nga sabar nih.. Hi3x.. Kpn mulai pilih ikan nya?
> 
> 
> sabar dulu....khan torajiro urutan paling belakang...bukannya sekarang lg di surabaya?


o.. Mesti antri jg ya.. He3x.. Saya dah pulang lasem om.tadi siang sampai lasem nya..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


wah kujaku ne wes renang dek lasem iki....

----------


## torajiro

> wah kujaku ne wes renang dek lasem iki....


yup..betul om.. Mungkin saya jd org lasem 1st yg punya kujaku nih.. Wk5x.. Tadi pagi hbs dr t4e om top,ternyata ikanku yg tewas bnr2 d ganti ama om top tuh.. d suruh milih lagi.. Bener2 baik ternyata om top.. Akhir e tak pilih beni kumonryu ama kohaku halilintar nya.. Wk5x..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah kujaku ne wes renang dek lasem iki....
> 
> 
> yup..betul om.. Mungkin saya jd org lasem 1st yg punya kujaku nih.. Wk5x.. Tadi pagi hbs dr t4e om top,ternyata ikanku yg tewas bnr2 d ganti ama om top tuh.. d suruh milih lagi.. Bener2 baik ternyata om top.. Akhir e tak pilih beni kumonryu ama kohaku halilintar nya.. Wk5x..


wuih...enake....ntar gajah kalo tau khan juga minta ganti....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah kujaku ne wes renang dek lasem iki....
> 
> 
> yup..betul om.. Mungkin saya jd org lasem 1st yg punya kujaku nih.. Wk5x.. Tadi pagi hbs dr t4e om top,ternyata ikanku yg tewas bnr2 d ganti ama om top tuh.. d suruh milih lagi.. Bener2 baik ternyata om top.. Akhir e tak pilih beni kumonryu ama kohaku halilintar nya.. Wk5x..


om topppppppppp
ikan ku mati 10
aku pilih yg di secret pond ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

*KLOTER 1*


*KLOTER 2*


*KLOTER 3*


*KLOTER 4*

----------


## mrbunta

ayo ayo ayo. udah di update. silahkan pilih

----------


## mrbunta

om ajik syarat  dan aturan maen nya bagaimana?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


.....ya....nanti saya ganti....10 ekor......shiromuji semua...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

ayo mana om top. kurang 1 kloter kie. biar bisa di buka

----------


## topkoifarm

ketinggalan kereta.....besok baru bisa posting....

----------


## mrbunta

terus cara maen nya bagaimana nihhh.
dah gak sabar   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om topppppppppp
> ikan ku mati 10
> aku pilih yg di secret pond ya    
> 
> 
> .....ya....nanti saya ganti....10 ekor......shiromuji semua...


wk5x.. om bunta kok ikut2an...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


huzzzzzz, pindahhhh

----------


## torajiro

> huzzzzzz, pindahhhh


Ok...  ::

----------


## troy

aturan maen nya yg milih urutannya dibalik dr bawah....pasti om torajiro dukung saya.....  ::

----------


## torajiro

> aturan maen nya yg milih urutannya dibalik dr bawah....pasti om torajiro dukung saya.....


Setuju om...! perlu ada reformasi kayaknya... masak yg atas yg duluan terus.... nga seru donk... jadi sekali-kali mesti d balik aja biar nambah sensasi...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> aturan maen nya yg milih urutannya dibalik dr bawah....pasti om torajiro dukung saya..... 
> 
> 
> Setuju om...! perlu ada reformasi kayaknya... masak yg atas yg duluan terus.... nga seru donk... jadi sekali-kali mesti d balik aja biar nambah sensasi...


  ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

aku milih sek yo mas gajah : 31, 32, 43, 52, 73, misale onok aturan liyane urusan kari ae. Pokok milih ae dhisik. Hehe

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  

Oom Bunta stress ki dadine...

----------


## troy

ben rada meneng sek....

----------


## mrbunta

> aturan maen nya yg milih urutannya dibalik dr bawah....pasti om torajiro dukung saya.....


  ::   ::   ::  
aku kan dapet paling akhir. padahal nunggunya gak sabar nih

----------


## mrbunta

> aku milih sek yo mas gajah : 31, 32, 43, 52, 73, misale onok aturan liyane urusan kari ae. Pokok milih ae dhisik. Hehe


aeit eit. sesama biskota di larang saling mendahului    ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Oom Bunta stress ki dadine...


gak stresss maneh. rambut ku isa rontok nunggu in
yg kujaku ae udah rontok akeh nungguin   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ben rada meneng sek....


meneng kenapa?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ben rada meneng sek....
> 
> 
> meneng kenapa?


nek om mamoth sih nga bisa meneng om..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by tjakil
> 
>     
> 
> Oom Bunta stress ki dadine...
> 
> 
> gak stresss maneh. rambut ku isa rontok nunggu in
> yg kujaku ae udah rontok akeh nungguin


bukan e rambut mu wes podo rontok jah?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tjakil
> 
> ...


jgn sampe abis nih. udah tinggal sedikit di pelihara yg bagus   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tjakil
> 
> ...


memang gajah punya rambut ya om?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> memang gajah punya rambut ya om?


sek punya yooooooooo. pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ::

----------


## tjakil

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> memang gajah punya rambut ya om? 
> 
> 
> sek punya yooooooooo. pindahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


  ::   ::   ::  

ngebak2'i thread'e wong liyo

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


om tjakil mau tambah ikan?

----------


## topkoifarm

KLOTER KELIMA............................................  ..........................

----------


## topkoifarm

maaf ,,,,,kurang satu ekor......katanya fengshui....angka keberuntungan,,,,99....ekor...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> maaf ,,,,,kurang satu ekor......katanya fengshui....angka keberuntungan,,,,99....ekor...


muantafffffffffffffffffff
99 angka cuantixxx

----------


## mrbunta

*KLOTER 1*


*KLOTER 2*


*KLOTER 3*


*KLOTER 4*


*KLOTER 5*

----------


## mrbunta

dah lengkap om ajik
syarat nya apa omm.
cara maen nya bagaimana ommm
yg mau nambah silahkan ( seperti pedagang asongan ya )   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

no.79...sama dengan no 82,,,...bisa gak ya di update

----------


## mrbunta

> no.79...sama dengan no 82,,,...bisa gak ya di update


tak gantikan om
tapi jadi 98 dong
 ::

----------


## INdragonZ

yang no 99 keren cuy...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> no.79...sama dengan no 82,,,...bisa gak ya di update
> 
> 
> tak gantikan om
> tapi jadi 98 dong


...nanti saya carikan gantinya,,,,ok.......punyamu yg kemarin itu lho..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
ojo ommm
ini wes tak gantikan

----------


## mrbunta

> *KLOTER 1*
> 
> 
> *KLOTER 2*
> 
> 
> *KLOTER 3*
> 
> 
> ...


udah di update

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem

----------


## mrbunta

> yang no 99 keren cuy...


ikut brp ekor om?   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

lagi bokek om...   ::   ::   ::  
ikut ngiler aj deh...

----------


## mrbunta

> lagi bokek om...     
> ikut ngiler aj deh...


1 aja. kan 100rb tok

----------


## INdragonZ

tenan sik oleh melu ta? gmana peraturane om...?

----------


## mrbunta

> tenan sik oleh melu ta? gmana peraturane om...?


lo peserta masih 75
ikan ada 98
ya boleh lah
bayar 100rb utk 1 ikan
wes. sisanya aku gak tau. tanya om ajik aja.
ini lagi nunggu om ajik 
om ajik where are uuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## INdragonZ

bayar nde sapa om... tuh ikan trus di-keep dhewe... trus dikumpulno neh gawe lomba apa di keep no panitia?
bingung om.... coz blm pnah ikutan kayak ginian...

kok rasa-rasa e pingin melu kie...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

kapan milihnya nih...............
dimulai kapan om........

----------


## doddy

Boleh gak bila ambilnya gak urut, misal 82-84-90-95 ?

----------


## torajiro

> Boleh gak bila ambilnya gak urut, misal 82-84-90-95 ?


lho.. Itu kan urutan milih nya aja om.bkn urutan ikan e.mending urut aja deh om..biar om nti milih nya jg ga ribet.klo kyk gitu nti milih nya om dw yg susah.mis om milih buat giliran ke 82,eh ada ikan lagi yg pengen om pilih.tp om nga boleh milih lagi,nunggu org Laen yg milih buat giliran ke 83.setelah tiba giliran om yg ke 84,om mo milih ikan yg bagus itu.eh ga tau e dah d pilih org yg punya giliran ke 83.om dw kan yg rugi.lagian nti om jd mesti nunggu2 berulang kali lagi setiap mo giliran om milih.ribet kan.. Jd mending urut ae om ambil no antrian e.itu semua demi kenyamanan om sendiri kan..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> bayar nde sapa om... tuh ikan trus di-keep dhewe... trus dikumpulno neh gawe lomba apa di keep no panitia?
> bingung om.... coz blm pnah ikutan kayak ginian...
> 
> kok rasa-rasa e pingin melu kie...


menurut om top bayar e ke rekening kois soale itu ikan2e buat d sumbangkan.ikan e d keep dw selama e om/jd punya e om,tp stl jangka wkt tertentu yg telah d tetapkan.ikan e d foto dan d upload.nti d nilai ama juri e.yg menang dpt hadiah.. (mudah2an aja hadiah nya indukan nya,biar tambah seru..  :: )
klo pengen melu ya daftar aja om.. Nti nyesel lho ga daftar..

----------


## torajiro

Ngomong2 kpn mulai milih ikan nya ya? Dah nga sabar aku..

----------


## mrbunta

kalau untuk detailnya tunggu om AJIK aja. karena om AJIK yg buat rule dan lain lain nya.
om AJIK where are uuuuuuu
yg pasti ikan itu kita bawa pulang. dan di pelihara di kolam kita sendiiri
kita tinggal kirim foto.
yg laen nya tunggu om AJIK.

----------


## troy

> maaf ,,,,,kurang satu ekor......katanya fengshui....angka keberuntungan,,,,99....ekor...


wah om top sekarang menganut ajaran feng shui juga ya....

----------


## h3ln1k

angka bagus 99   ::

----------


## torajiro

> angka bagus 99


lho bukan e tinggal 98?

----------


## mrbunta

nanti yg 99 akan di update lagi, terpaksa ikan nya troy di korbankan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tjakil

> om tjakil mau tambah ikan?


2 saja...kapn milihe ki?
sir no 40

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>     
> 
> 
> om tjakil mau tambah ikan?
> 
> 
> 2 saja...kapn milihe ki?
> sir no 40


iya. panggil om AJIK aja.
panggil bareng bareng ta?

----------


## troy

> nanti yg 99 akan di update lagi, terpaksa ikan nya troy di korbankan


hush....ikan mu aja....

----------


## topkoifarm

no.99.....nomer kejutan,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by tjakil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


ayoo... satu... duwa... tiga....
OM AJIIIIKKKKKK!!!!!!!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> nanti yg 99 akan di update lagi, terpaksa ikan nya troy di korbankan    
> 
> 
> hush....ikan mu aja....


 :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

OM AJIIIIKKKKKK!!!!!!!

----------


## e-koi

Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?

----------


## mrbunta

> Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?


wadoh. tanya om AJIK aja.   ::  
saya kan kompor aja   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

lah, mas ajik kan di Jakarta. Ikannya kan di Suroboyo mas kompor, eh mas gajah...

----------


## INdragonZ

ikanne ukuran berapa om...? kalau dipelihara di kost? pake bak apa aquarium isa g yo?

melu.... gak... melu.... gak.... melu... gak.... wogh bingung...  ::   ::   :: 

apa nek dititipno disik isa g yo? huehehehe...

----------


## torajiro

> ikanne ukuran berapa om...? kalau dipelihara di kost? pake bak apa aquarium isa g yo?
> 
> melu.... gak... melu.... gak.... melu... gak.... wogh bingung...   
> 
> apa nek dititipno disik isa g yo? huehehehe...


kemarin aku liat msh kcl2 kok,sekitar 8-12cm an aja.pelihara d kos jg gpp.terserah pake bak/aquarium jg bisa.tp yg agak gede aquarium nya,spy pertumbuhan e ga terhambat. Melu ae biar rame.. mumpung dpt ikan murah lho..  ::

----------


## torajiro

Om top,wkt aku ambil ikan 1st d t4e om top itu ternyata ada benikumonryu nya 1ekor lho.wkt itu msh kcl blm keluar hitam nya,tak pikir tancho kcl.ternyata benikumonryu.he3x..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> lah, mas ajik kan di Jakarta. Ikannya kan di Suroboyo mas kompor, eh mas gajah...


Mungkin bisa diatur begini:
Transit dulu di Jakarta, dikirim bareng rombongan yang ke Jakarta
Setelah itu serahkan ke Chivas, itu klo di sby gak ada yang handling

----------


## mrbunta

> lah, mas ajik kan di Jakarta. Ikannya kan di Suroboyo mas kompor, eh mas gajah...


lho ini pake kompor gas alam. jadi bisa nyembur dimana mana

----------


## mrbunta

> ikanne ukuran berapa om...? kalau dipelihara di kost? pake bak apa aquarium isa g yo?
> 
> melu.... gak... melu.... gak.... melu... gak.... wogh bingung...   
> 
> apa nek dititipno disik isa g yo? huehehehe...


pake aquarium yo boleh.

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> lah, mas ajik kan di Jakarta. Ikannya kan di Suroboyo mas kompor, eh mas gajah...


Mungkin bisa diatur begini:
Transit dulu di Jakarta, dikirim bareng rombongan yang ke Jakarta
Setelah itu serahkan ke Chivas, itu klo di sby gak ada yang handling[/quote:39t114qe]
akurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
tapi yg sby langsung aja di ambil. jadi gak bolak balik ikan nya   ::  
aturan maen nya blom om AJIK

----------


## topkoifarm

> Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?


.....nanti saya yg kirimkan,,,,,ambil sendiri di cargo bandara....ok....

----------


## topkoifarm

har,,,seng no 99...dikeni gambar kartun ae.....iku no..cantik...(no.kejutan)...

----------


## mrbunta

> har,,,seng no 99...dikeni gambar kartun ae.....iku no..cantik...(no.kejutan)...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?
> 
> 
> .....nanti saya yg kirimkan,,,,,ambil sendiri di cargo bandara....ok....


Iyo om, matur suwun om Top...

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by "e-koi":2lamryjj
> 
> Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?
> 
> 
> .....nanti saya yg kirimkan,,,,,ambil sendiri di cargo bandara....ok....


Iyo om, matur suwun om Top...[/quote:2lamryjj]
tambah ta?
biar ongkir nya per ekor jadi murah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> tambah ta?
> biar ongkir nya per ekor jadi murah


wah.. Gajah e beraksi nih..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
*RULE OF THE GAME*


Kegiatan TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta selama periode 6 bulan, koi  koi tosai dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama dengan perlakuan yang berbeda sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan peserta. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
99 ekor koi disediakan penyelenggara untuk kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Kumonryu
Umur			: Tosai ( 2  3 bulan)
Ukuran			: 8  10 cm
Penangkar (Breeder):  TOPKOI Farm


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 September 2009
2. Koi partisipan akan dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan Koi Keeping
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Peserta dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Peserta
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami musibah kematian. 
7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 6 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan keindahan keseluruhan (bukan hanya panjang badannya saja) 


*PESERTA*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia


*AGENDA*
12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda
2. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di forum KOIs: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0
3. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve dengan cara posting kode pilihan ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
4. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik peserta setelah dikonfirmasi pihak penyelenggara


*HARGA*
Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 100,000 (seratus  ribu rupiah)* per ekor
3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor

Harga sudah termasuk ongkos kirim dengan catatan pengiriman melalui angkutan Kereta Api HERONA dengan satu alamat (akan ditetapkan kemudian) di setiap kota. Ongkos kirim ke alamat yang berbeda atau ke kota yang tidak ada jasa pengiriman Kereta Api menjadi beban Peserta  


*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko

Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: *TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz*


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum yang sama
2. Peserta harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 September 2009 atau selambat  lambatnya tanggal 30 September 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian 


*JURI*
Dewan Juri akan diumukan kemudian

*
HADIAH*
Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1.  *Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 500,000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

2. *Reserve Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

3. *Best Tategoi*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain


Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara mengakses ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0 atau kirim e-mail ke: [email protected]

----------


## isman

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Kalo ngirim nang Palu sopo sing kirim engkok mas gajah?
> 
> 
> .....nanti saya yg kirimkan,,,,,ambil sendiri di cargo bandara....ok....


itu yang di harapkan om,sipa tahu dpt banyak pelanggan orang di palu   ::   ::   :: ,karna selama ini
ikan2 yang masuk di sulawesi tengah rata2 dari blitar dan kirimnya lewat bandara juanda sby

----------


## INdragonZ

batas terakhir daftar e kapan.... tak pikir-pikir sik...

----------


## mrbunta

> *HARGA*
> Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
> 1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 100,000 (seratus  ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor


jadi no urut ini berdasarkan no urut daftar?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *HARGA*
> Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
> 1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 100,000 (seratus  ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 
> 
> jadi no urut ini berdasarkan no urut daftar?


Siapapun yang milih pada waktunya nanti (first come first serve), kalau dia ada di urutan 1 - 33 (dari jumlah ikan), biayanya Rp 150 ribu. Kalau ada di urutan 34 - 66, rp 100,000, begitu seterusnya. Diusahakan ada keadilan biar dikit antara kelompok yang pilih pertama (33 ikan) dengan kelompok berikutnya

----------


## e-koi

Setoedjoe...
Bgmana mas gajah sip sudah rule of the game nya kan?

----------


## reinz

Kalau saya ikutan pesen untuk ikan no urut 79 dan 90, boleh ngga mas?? Ini posisi ambil ikannya dimana yah mas? briefing nya sudah mulai yah?

Rinaldi - JKT

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kalau saya ikutan pesen untuk ikan no urut 79 dan 90, boleh ngga mas?? Ini posisi ambil ikannya dimana yah mas? briefing nya sudah mulai yah?
> 
> Rinaldi - JKT


Salam kenal om Rinaldi,
Nanti di monitor aja, pada waktu yang telah ditentukan posting aja pilihan No 79 dan 90.
Kalau blm ada yg posting duluan otomatis akan jadi milik om Rinaldi
Pengambilan ikan untuk kloter Jakarta akan ditetapkan kemudian, juga yg di kota lainnya...
Lagi dicari dulu yg bersedia menampung

----------


## reinz

Salam KenaL juga Pak Ajik,

Terima Kasih banyak Info nya pak, saya akan Update trus untuk forum ini.


Berarti saya no urut berapa nih kira2 pak ??  :: 


Regards,


Rinaldi - JKT

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Salam KenaL juga Pak Ajik,
> 
> Terima Kasih banyak Info nya pak, saya akan Update trus untuk forum ini.
> 
> 
> Berarti saya no urut berapa nih kira2 pak ?? 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


First Come First Serve...
Rabu, 25/02/09, jam 12.00 waktu server langsung posting aja pilihannya
Semakin cepat akan semakin besar kesempatan untuk dapat pilihannya

----------


## reinz

Siaaapppp Pak,

Di Noted tanggal 25 Feb yah ...


Matur Suwun Pak ..



Regards,

Rinaldi - JKT

----------


## torajiro

Wah bèrarti py ku Ongkir d tanggung peserta donk.aku mo nambah deh klo gt.. Terakhir urutan brp ya?

----------


## torajiro

Om saya mo tambah 2 lagi 76 & 77.

----------


## torajiro

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2b49t2fv
> 
> *HARGA*
> Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
> 1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 100,000 (seratus  ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
> 
> 
> jadi no urut ini berdasarkan no urut daftar?


Siapapun yang milih pada waktunya nanti (first come first serve), kalau dia ada di urutan 1 - 33 (dari jumlah ikan), biayanya Rp 150 ribu. Kalau ada di urutan 34 - 66, rp 100,000, begitu seterusnya. Diusahakan ada keadilan biar dikit antara kelompok yang pilih pertama (33 ikan) dengan kelompok berikutnya[/quote:2b49t2fv]
bèrarti pesan nya nga pake no urut yg udah ada ya om..?

----------


## e-koi

om Ajik, aku ada usul nih bagaimana kalo range harga sbb :
1-33 = 125rb, 34-66 = 100rb, dan 67-99=75rb. Supaya selisih harga tidak terlalu jauh, yi 100rb, antara layer pertama dan ketiga. Menimbang, seperti qta tahu indukan dan bapakan kan sama (kalo perlu minta tolong indukan diposting biar mantap), tentu kualitas finished fish pasti tidak terlalu jauh. Bagaimana teman2? Setuju?
Teman2 : setuuujuuu...

----------


## topkoifarm

ini salah satu pejantannya,,..maaf,,ya,,,untuk indukan tidak bisa kita posting....karena ada unsur secret.....ok.....................................  ..................................................  .............................

----------


## e-koi

> ini salah satu pejantannya,,..maaf,,ya,,,untuk indukan tidak bisa kita posting....karena ada unsur secret.....ok.....................................  ..................................................  .............................


Wissh, kereen. Ngomong2 farm mana om bapake arek-arek?

----------


## topkoifarm

betina...ogata..65cm...jantan 1.ogata..45cm..jantan 2.izumiya..55cm...

----------


## koi_man

ikutan 2 ekor..krm ke newbie di palu...

----------


## troy

> ikutan 2 ekor..krm ke newbie di palu...


please confirm.....

----------


## torajiro

> om Ajik, aku ada usul nih bagaimana kalo range harga sbb :
> 1-33 = 125rb, 34-66 = 100rb, dan 67-99=75rb. Supaya selisih harga tidak terlalu jauh, yi 100rb, antara layer pertama dan ketiga. Menimbang, seperti qta tahu indukan dan bapakan kan sama (kalo perlu minta tolong indukan diposting biar mantap), tentu kualitas finished fish pasti tidak terlalu jauh. Bagaimana teman2? Setuju?
> Teman2 : setuuujuuu...


gpp om,selisih cuma Rp50rb tiap layer jg dah Wajar kok.mengingat dlm 1x pemijahan aja(induk &bpk sama) terdpt grade super,grade A,grade B,dst.. Dmn kita jg tau klo selisih harga tiap grade jg beda jauh.misal harga per ekor burayak grade super=Rp1jt,grade A= Rp100rb,dan grade B=Rp10rb.demikian juga dlm kontes ini,siapa yg milih duluan akan punya peluang jauh lbh bsr utk dpt ikan2 terbaik. Jd sy kira perbedaan Rp50rb tdk lah terlalu bsr.maka dr itu,kita mesti cpt2an milih ikan nya..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by koi_man
> 
> ikutan 2 ekor..krm ke newbie di palu...
> 
> 
> please confirm.....


yup,tulis nomer om biar sah.

----------


## mrbunta

> Setoedjoe...
> Bgmana mas gajah sip sudah rule of the game nya kan?


akurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. kapan boleh milih?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by reinz
> 
> Salam KenaL juga Pak Ajik,
> 
> Terima Kasih banyak Info nya pak, saya akan Update trus untuk forum ini.
> 
> 
> Berarti saya no urut berapa nih kira2 pak ?? 
> 
> ...


siap siap nih. aku reminder di HP. biar gak lupa.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

rasa e si gajah gak mungkin lupa....

----------


## troy

ayo daftar.....daftar.....

----------


## mrbunta

> rasa e si gajah gak mungkin lupa....


  ::   ::   ::  
online 24 jammmmmmmmmmmm
di reminder lagi
wes. gak mau kecolongan   ::   ::   ::

----------


## allicante

Hallo Oom,  ::  

Ikutan 2 ekor.

brgards
okkan

----------


## mrbunta

> Salam KenaL juga Pak Ajik,
> 
> Terima Kasih banyak Info nya pak, saya akan Update trus untuk forum ini.
> 
> 
> Berarti saya no urut berapa nih kira2 pak ?? 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


masuk pendaftar ke 76 dan 77 om

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
76-77 (2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
78-79 ( 2 ekor ) Koi_man - Palu Central Celebes
80-81 ( 2 ekor ) alicante

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by reinz
> 
> Salam KenaL juga Pak Ajik,
> 
> Terima Kasih banyak Info nya pak, saya akan Update trus untuk forum ini.
> 
> 
> Berarti saya no urut berapa nih kira2 pak ?? 
> 
> ...


jadi om?
langsung di copy paste aja

----------


## allicante

Hallo Pak Ajik..

Sorry mau confirm aja, apa benar ntar tgl 25 posting pilihannya ke thread 1st national competitionnya kohaku taniguchi? Sy coba bypass ke alamat yg ada ditatacara penjurian, masuknya ke thread itu ya?

Brgards
Okkan

----------


## mrbunta

> Hallo Pak Ajik..
> 
> Sorry mau confirm aja, apa benar ntar tgl 25 posting pilihannya ke thread 1st national competitionnya kohaku taniguchi? Sy coba bypass ke alamat yg ada ditatacara penjurian, masuknya ke thread itu ya?
> 
> Brgards
> Okkan


lho ini yg kumonryu   ::

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> Hallo Pak Ajik..
> 
> Sorry mau confirm aja, apa benar ntar tgl 25 posting pilihannya ke thread 1st national competitionnya kohaku taniguchi? Sy coba bypass ke alamat yg ada ditatacara penjurian, masuknya ke thread itu ya?
> 
> Brgards
> Okkan
> 
> ...


Ia Mrbunta, saya juga maksudnya mau ikutan yg kumonryu..tapi coba klik alamat thread u/ pilihnya ntar tgl 25, masuknya ke thread taniguchi  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hallo Pak Ajik..
> 
> Sorry mau confirm aja, apa benar ntar tgl 25 posting pilihannya ke thread 1st national competitionnya kohaku taniguchi? Sy coba bypass ke alamat yg ada ditatacara penjurian, masuknya ke thread itu ya?
> 
> Brgards
> Okkan


Ok, nanti sy periksa. Mungkin sy salah kutip. Tks

----------


## Glenardo

Hmm...

Harga sih terserah panitia.. Saya percaya kq member Koi ini, hanya beda 50 rb, atau 25 rb ga terlalu mempermasalah kan. WOng tau kan kualitas Koi dari Top Koi.( saya aja beda cepek untuk lelang cuek, yang penting hepi menang)  ::  

CUma mikir, waktu tanggal 25 persis jam 12 siang waktu server. Apa kira2 server mampu menahan gempuran para member jika rame2 50 orang click send di menit yang bersamaan? Pastinya bisa terjadi input nomor yang sama. Apa ga repot yah?

Usulku, dari draft yang ada, berdasar urutan, di beri kesempatan memilih mao masuk Grade A, B atau C. Secara sudah berinisiatip dari awal, pastinya lebih di hargai dan di beri prioritas memilih. 

Atau mao di mulai dari bawah ( dari 100 juga, boleh saja).   ::  

Ide nya

Grade A 150 Rb No 1-33 waktu pilih Rabu 25 February 2009 jam 12 siang - 3.15 sore.
Grade B 100 Rb No 34-66 waktu pilih Rabu 25 February 2009 jam 3.30 sore - 6.45 malam.
Grade C 75 Rb No 67-100 waktu pilih Rabu 25 February 2009 jam 7 malam  - 10.15 malam.


Oh ya, untuk model antrian, kan peserta sudah tahu jam kira2 antrian nya. Jadi 1 ikan di beri waktu  5 menit. Namun jika Mr A pesen 5 ikan, berati harus di beri jatah nungu waktu hingga 25 menit.

1 12.00
2 12.05
3 12.10
4.12.15
5. 12.20
6. 12.25
7 12.30
8 12.35
9 12.40
10 12.45
etc

Bagaimana kalo tak ada respon waktu saat voting? Yang tak hadir silakan mundur ke Grade C.  urutan ke 101 dst. ( Kejam yah   ::  )


Terima kasih

_Kq mau bobo jadi mikir practical Operational Management_

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> ...


wadoh. sory om. ane gak coba klik.   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Hmm...
> 
> Harga sih terserah panitia.. Saya percaya kq member Koi ini, hanya beda 50 rb, atau 25 rb ga terlalu mempermasalah kan. WOng tau kan kualitas Koi dari Top Koi.( saya aja beda cepek untuk lelang cuek, yang penting hepi menang)  
> 
> CUma mikir, waktu tanggal 25 persis jam 12 siang waktu server. Apa kira2 server mampu menahan gempuran para member jika rame2 50 orang click send di menit yang bersamaan? Pastinya bisa terjadi input nomor yang sama. Apa ga repot yah?
> 
> Usulku, dari draft yang ada, berdasar urutan, di beri kesempatan memilih mao masuk Grade A, B atau C. Secara sudah berinisiatip dari awal, pastinya lebih di hargai dan di beri prioritas memilih. 
> 
> Atau mao di mulai dari bawah ( dari 100 juga, boleh saja).   
> ...


kalau ane sih. mode bagaimana pun ikutttttttttttttttttttt.   ::

----------


## torajiro

Klo saya sih terserah yg punya hajatan aja om.tp klo d buat cpt2an kyk gt(spt mode 1st) pasti jauh lbh seru/rame..  ::  mungkin akan lbh menegangkan buat peserta dan merepotkan buat yg update draft nya.. Jd ntar klo ada peserta yg pilih ikan trus no nya dah ada lgsg cpt2an ganti pilih yg lain.baru mo posting aja susah masuk.. Apalagi saat postingan masuk.. Pasti menegangkan melihat pilihannya udah ada yg sama dg org Laen/nga.. Bisa d bayangin deh seru nya..  ::  mungkin itu bakal jd pemilihan ikan yg paling seru ntar d antara kontes2 yg Laen..

----------


## eka

masih bisa ikut ga om???

kalo bisa saya ikut 2ekor ya  ::   ::

----------


## reinz

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by reinz
> 
> ...



Jadi dong Boss mrbunta,

tapi kok, no urutan saya jadi melorot yah?? jadi saya dapet'e no urut brpa nih?

----------


## reinz

> Ini Draft nya
> 1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
> 2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
> 3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
> 4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
> 5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
> 6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
> 17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
> 22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
> ...


wiss ta' c/p mas .. telat shari aja gesernya jauh yah..  ::

----------


## adepe

> Hmm...
> 
> Harga sih terserah panitia.. Saya percaya kq member Koi ini, hanya beda 50 rb, atau 25 rb ga terlalu mempermasalah kan. WOng tau kan kualitas Koi dari Top Koi.( saya aja beda cepek untuk lelang cuek, yang penting hepi menang)  
> 
> CUma mikir, waktu tanggal 25 persis jam 12 siang waktu server. Apa kira2 server mampu menahan gempuran para member jika rame2 50 orang click send di menit yang bersamaan? Pastinya bisa terjadi input nomor yang sama. Apa ga repot yah?
> 
> Usulku, dari draft yang ada, berdasar urutan, di beri kesempatan memilih mao masuk Grade A, B atau C. Secara sudah berinisiatip dari awal, pastinya lebih di hargai dan di beri prioritas memilih. 
> 
> Atau mao di mulai dari bawah ( dari 100 juga, boleh saja).   
> ...


good idea... SETUJUUUUUUU.......

----------


## torajiro

> masih bisa ikut ga om???
> 
> kalo bisa saya ikut 2ekor ya


msh om. Kan peserta e ada 99ikan.

----------


## bobo

Maaf boleh tanya,
aku tinggal di tangerang tepatnya cikupa terus hanya mau ikut 1 ekor, yang mau ditanyakan adalah apakah dengan harga diatas sudah termasuk ongkos kirim ke rmh saya atau apakah ada charge lagi dan kurang lebih berapa ya ?

terima kasih.

----------


## Glenardo

Re-Post lagi deh, walau mungkin Om Ajik akan meng update

TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest
RULE OF THE GAME


Kegiatan TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta selama periode 6 bulan, koi  koi tosai dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama dengan perlakuan yang berbeda sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan peserta. 


SPESIFIKASI KOI99 ekor koi disediakan penyelenggara untuk kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas : Kumonryu
Umur : Tosai ( 2  3 bulan)
Ukuran : 8  10 cm
Penangkar (Breeder): TOPKOI Farm


TATA CARA KEGIATAN
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 September 2009
2. Koi partisipan akan dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan Koi Keeping
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Peserta dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Peserta
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami musibah kematian. 
7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 6 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan keindahan keseluruhan (bukan hanya panjang badannya saja) 


PESERTA
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia


AGENDA
12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang 


TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI
1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda
2. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di forum KOIs: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0
3. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve dengan cara posting kode pilihan ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
4. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik peserta setelah dikonfirmasi pihak penyelenggara


HARGA
Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga Rp 100,000 (seratus ribu rupiah) per ekor
3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor

Harga sudah termasuk ongkos kirim dengan catatan pengiriman melalui angkutan Kereta Api HERONA dengan satu alamat (akan ditetapkan kemudian) di setiap kota. Ongkos kirim ke alamat yang berbeda atau ke kota yang tidak ada jasa pengiriman Kereta Api menjadi beban Peserta 

PEMBAYARAN
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko

Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz


TATA CARA PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum yang sama
2. Peserta harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 September 2009 atau selambat  lambatnya tanggal 30 September 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian 


JURI
Dewan Juri akan diumukan kemudian


HADIAH
Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1. Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 500,000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

2. Reserve Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

3. Best Tategoi, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain


Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara mengakses ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0 atau kirim e-mail ke: [email protected]

----------


## mrbunta

> masih bisa ikut ga om???
> 
> kalo bisa saya ikut 2ekor ya


langsung aja om di copy paste dari draft yg udah ada   ::

----------


## steamkoi

masih bisa ikut nggak yah ? Hih hih pilihin aj ad yang paling Ok  ::  aku telat nihh!!

----------


## mrbunta

> masih bisa ikut nggak yah ? Hih hih pilihin aj ad yang paling Ok  aku telat nihh!!


ikutttttttttttttttttttttt   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> masih bisa ikut nggak yah ? Hih hih pilihin aj ad yang paling Ok  aku telat nihh!!


msh kok keliatane...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Re-Post lagi deh, walau mungkin Om Ajik akan meng update
> 
> TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest
> RULE OF THE GAME
> 
> 
> Kegiatan TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta selama periode 6 bulan, koi  koi tosai dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama dengan perlakuan yang berbeda sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan peserta. 
> 
> 
> ...


Palu nya udah di pukul.. keputusan tdk dpt d ganggu gugat...  ::   Ayo2 siapa yg mo ikut... langsung aja tulis nomernya biar sah..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

biar lebih enak lihat nya. ini di copy paste aja

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
76-77 (2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
78-79 ( 2 ekor ) Koi_man - Palu Central Celebes
80-81 ( 2 ekor ) alicante
82-83 ( 2 Ekor ) Rinaldi - Jakarta

----------


## rvidella

gambarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh om dodo males bongkar bongkar ya. nih aku kasih gambarnya lagi   ::  


*KLOTER 2*


*KLOTER 3*


*KLOTER 4*


*KLOTER 5*

----------


## KARHOMA

Perbedaan harga dia atas berdasarkan ukuran atau kualitas om ?

----------


## rvidella

udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 

maap yah
kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi

----------


## topkoifarm

> Perbedaan harga dia atas berdasarkan ukuran atau kualitas om ?


....karena satu indulan....kwalitas gak ada beda banyak....harga itu tergantung siapa yg mau plih duluan saja,,,,,(bukan nomer ikan)......jangan lupa tgl 25 pebruary 2009 pkl.12.00 ...adalah waktu yg di tentukan pak Ajik untuk mulai pilih ikan.....fisrt come first serve...

----------


## h3ln1k

> udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 
> 
> maap yah
> kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi


  ::   ::   biasa om

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 
> 
> maap yah
> kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi
> 
> 
>     biasa om


BONEX mania   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

[quote="Glenardo"]dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve dengan cara posting kode pilihan ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
HARGA
Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga Rp 100,000 (seratus ribu rupiah) per ekor
3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor


Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz
[quote]
bentar om,saya agak bingung mengenai bbrp point d atas.
1. first come frist serve,maksud e milih nya cepet2an gt? Tanpa mempedulikan urutan pendaftaran?
2. Apakah no urutan pilihan = no urutan pendaftaran?
3. Mengenai pembayaran dg berita TOPKOI... ,klo transfer uangnya lwt atm gmn kasi berita nya? Apa cukup d sampaikan lwt forum aja klo udah byr?

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve dengan cara posting kode pilihan ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0
> HARGA
> Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
> 1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
> 2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga Rp 100,000 (seratus ribu rupiah) per ekor
> 3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
> 
> ...



Untuk saat ini, berdasar pembacaan say jawabanku begini, kalau salah mohon di koreksi
1. Yah cepet- cepetan. --> Makanya saya lihat bisa terjadi kedobelan nomor dalam hitungan detik. Dan yah sistem ini tak memperdulikan draft antrian yang telah di susun.
2. Bukan tuh.  :P 
3. Kalau pakai atm bca yang non tunai kan bisa kasi berita max 32 karakter   ::

----------


## ari-radja

biar lebih enak lihat nya. ini di copy paste aja

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
76-77 (2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
78-79 ( 2 ekor ) Koi_man - Palu Central Celebes
80-81 ( 2 ekor ) alicante
82-83 ( 2 Ekor ) Rinaldi - Jakarta
84 - 88 (5 ekor) Ari Radja - Solo

----------


## torajiro

> Untuk saat ini, berdasar pembacaan say jawabanku begini, kalau salah mohon di koreksi
> 1. Yah cepet- cepetan. --> Makanya saya lihat bisa terjadi kedobelan nomor dalam hitungan detik. Dan yah sistem ini tak memperdulikan draft antrian yang telah di susun.
> 2. Bukan tuh.  :P 
> 3. Kalau pakai atm bca yang non tunai kan bisa kasi berita max 32 karakter


 ::   ::   ::  kyk e d Hari pemilihan itu aku keluar kota..  ::  gpp lah.. Liat e kan lewat foto aja.. Siapa tau saya pilih belakang an malah dpt yg paling jumbo / yg paling bagus.. Wk5x.. Pokok e positif thinking aja deh.. He3x..

----------


## troy

ayo cepetan segera isi kursi kosong.....

----------


## mrbunta

> udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 
> 
> maap yah
> kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi


bagaimana kok gak ikut om?

----------


## mrbunta

oooooooo gak lihat. sory om dodo. udah ambil 11 ekor lagi.
gak nambah?   ::   ::  
tinggal dikit nih

----------


## troy

> udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 
> 
> maap yah
> kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi


lebih tepatnya penyebab thread jd panjang adalah si gajah purba do.....dia adalah provokator bonex.....hati2 ya.......  ::   ::

----------


## isman

aku ikut 89-99 (10 ekor )

----------


## e-koi

> aku ikut 89-99 (10 ekor )


Oke om mantap. Jadi sby ke plw ada 17 ekor om top...
Wis entek iwake jah!

----------


## troy

om top udh habis neh om....ada tambahan ikan ndak om?

----------


## topkoifarm

ikan sementara cuma 99 ekor.....yang saya bingung cuma kalau saya klik 


> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3648&start=0


....kok larinya ke yang grow out,,ya,,,,,,,,  ::  ....mohon informasinya .....apakah pilihnya memang di threath itu  :: ...thanks...

----------


## mrbunta

Ini Draft nya
1 ( 1 ekor ) mrbunta - Surabaya
2 ( 1 ekor ) E-Koi - Palu Sulteng
3 ( 1 ekor ) Wahyu
4 ( 1 ekor ) Troy - Surabaya
5 ( 1 ekor ) dedigouw - Jakarta- Gading Serpong
6 - 16 (11 ekor) rvidella - Jakarta - Cilangkap
17 - 21 (5 ekor) tenonx - Yogya
22-23 (2 ekor) Glenardo - Jakarta - Kelapa Gading
24-27 (4 ekor lagi) e-koi lagi - palu
28-29 (2 ekor) kaRhoma - Jakarta - Pramuka
30 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - bandung
31 - 32 ( 2 ekor ) Tjakil - Semarang
33 ( 1 ekor ) adepe - jakarta - bintaro
34-39 ( 6 ekor ) dedigouw-jakarta-gading serpong
40-49 ( 10 ekor ) Achmad - MKS
50 ( 1 ekor )Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
51 ( 1 ekor )Beni Kumonryu sferryirawan - surabaya
52 - 54 ( 3 ekor ) indon3sia - bandung
55 ( 1 ekor ) troy - surabaya
56 ( 1 ekor ) Fat fat
57-58 ( 2 ekor ) diamond
59-60 ( 2 ekor ) irawan
61-62 ( 2 ekor ) koikadeudeuh
63-70 ( 8 ekor ) hadi se - medan
71 ( 1 ekor ) Nico ( nox ) - Bandung
72-73 ( 2 ekor ) Irsan - Yogyakarta
74-75 ( 2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
76-77 (2 ekor ) Torajiro - Lasem
78-79 ( 2 ekor ) Koi_man - Palu Central Celebes
80-81 ( 2 ekor ) alicante
82-83 ( 2 Ekor ) Rinaldi - Jakarta
84 - 88 (5 ekor) Ari Radja - Solo
89-99 (10 ekor ) Isman. Luwuk-Sulteng

dah abisssssssssssssssssss. om ajik. silahkan di close.

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by isman
> 
> aku ikut 89-99 (10 ekor )
> 
> 
> Oke om mantap. Jadi sby ke plw ada 17 ekor om top...
> Wis entek iwake jah!


muantap ikan 99 ekor abis ludes des des   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> udah ada yah huahahahahahahaha thanks pak 
> 
> maap yah
> kalo ada troy pokoknya page selalu panjang ,,,,, maap yah sekali lagi
> 
> 
> lebih tepatnya penyebab thread jd panjang adalah si gajah purba do.....dia adalah provokator bonex.....hati2 ya.......


tapi lumayan troy. ikan 99 ekor dah ludessssssss
besok ke jakarta pasti di bagi komisi ama koi's. karena menjualkan ikan 99 ekor nya   ::

----------


## troy

sipp....sukses dech....

----------


## torajiro

akhirnya..sold out jg ikan e..  ::

----------


## tenonx

kayaknya masih pada rancu ya.....   ::   ::   ::  

no pendaftaran BUKAN merupakan no urut pemilihan

nanti pada tanggal 25 Februari mulai pukul 12.00 diadakan pemilihan dengan cara siapa cepat dia yang dapat

bagi peserta yg menginginkan jumlah ikan lebih dr satu, diharapkan sudah mulai melihat2 dari sekarang foto2 ikannya. sehingga pada saatnya nanti bisa langsung diposting no pilihannya *SEKALIGUS*, bukan dengan cara satu-persatu.

Link yang benar adalah yg 3680 atau thread ini. Benar kan om Ajik ?    ::   ::   ::   ::  CMIIW
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0

sebaiknya daftar orang yang sudah mendaftar bisa DIABAIKAN. karena daftar tersebut hanya untuk memperkirakan jumlah peserta bukan untuk urutan pemilihan. Jadi apabila ada teman2 lain yang masih berminat, sebenarnya tidak perlu mendaftar. yg penting nanti tanggal 25 Februari 2009 jam 12 waktu server, segera posting NO IKAN pilihannya.

Ingat2 SIAPA CEPAT DIA DAPAT   ::   ::   ::   ::  

untuk masalah kesamaan nomor yg diposting, atau tabrakan postingan pada waktu yg bersamaan, POSTING yg sudah masuk *terlebih dahulu* yg dianggap SAH sebagai pemilih/pemilik ikan dengan nomor yg telah diposting

bersiap2lah dengan koneksi internet yg paling canggih yg anda miliki   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Regards

tenonx   ::

----------


## e-koi

Kayaknya tidak rancu om, dan emang gitu tekniknya kan? Waktu pemilihan ikan memang tgl 25, jam 12.00. Trus pemilihan ikan siapa cepat dia dapat.
Mengenai peserta kontes ini, seharusnya para pendaftar yang sebelumnya harus konsekuen terhadap yg jumlah yg diposting sebelumnya (menurut saya). Tapi kalo menurut mas tenonx masih bisa menerima peserta lain, itu ya kita mkg manut aja, tergantung keputusan om moderator (ajik) aja. Dan mkg bisa aja ikan tidak bisa terpilih semua. Misalnya saya  udah pesan 5 ekor, dan ternyata dari sekian byk ikan yg saya incar ternyata udah keduluan sm yg lain. Saya berarti bisa aja tidak ambil 5 ekor lagi, atau mkg saya batalkan untuk ambil ikan karena ikan tgl yg kurang bagus. Trus sampe waktu yg ditentukan ikan belum habis, maka jadwal keeping bisa molor, dst. Mohon koreksi bila salah.

----------


## tenonx

Bagus deh pak klo udah ga rancu lagi   ::   ::  

untuk jumlah ikan yang sudah diposting menurut saya sih tidak apa2
namun peraturan yg sudah dibakukan adalah _First Come First Serve_

ini cuma umpama, bila tiba2 pak e-koi dapet durian jatuh (hehe sakit donk ya) maksudnya tiba2 dapet rejeki banyak dan sedang baik hati, waktu posting dipilih no 1-99 langsung dipilih semua...
dan pas dapat urutan pertama postingannya...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

jika nantinya ada peserta yang tidak mendapatkan ikan yang sudah diincar, saya harap semua bisa berbesar hati untuk dapat memilih ikan yang lain. karena ikan sisa bukan berarti kurang bagus, melainkan sedikit disuka, sedang yang sudah laku merupakan yang banyak disuka   ::   ::   ::  
apalagi ini jenis kumonryu yang masih berubah2 trus polanya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

makasih   ::

----------


## Soegianto

kumonryu  ::

----------


## eka

waduh telat copy paste  ::   ::  
masi bisa ngikut ga nih????

----------


## mrbunta

> waduh telat copy paste   
> masi bisa ngikut ga nih????


ikan nya udah abis om. tapi coba tanya om top aja. masih ada sisa gak

----------


## topkoifarm

karena mungkin first come first serve,,,,,,mungkin masih bisa ikut,,,,,,saya juga kurang ngerti....coba nanti kalau pak Ajik online....mungkin bisa jawab pertanyaan ini,,,thanks....

----------


## e-koi

> ...
> ini cuma umpama, bila tiba2 pak e-koi dapet durian jatuh (hehe sakit donk ya) maksudnya tiba2 dapet rejeki banyak dan sedang baik hati, waktu posting dipilih no 1-99 langsung dipilih semua...
> dan pas dapat urutan pertama postingannya...           ...


Kalo gitu sekalian aja hadiah, bonus dst langsung dikasih saya semua aja... Hahaha  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> ...
> ini cuma umpama, bila tiba2 pak e-koi dapet durian jatuh (hehe sakit donk ya) maksudnya tiba2 dapet rejeki banyak dan sedang baik hati, waktu posting dipilih no 1-99 langsung dipilih semua...
> dan pas dapat urutan pertama postingannya...           ...
> 
> 
> Kalo gitu sekalian aja hadiah, bonus dst langsung dikasih saya semua aja... Hahaha


jadi langsung posting 99 ekor gitu?
mantaffffff

----------


## rvidella

> waduh telat copy paste   
> masi bisa ngikut ga nih????


berarti mr bunta belum tentu dapet komisi ikan ludes donk
karna belum tentu yang no 1 sekarang milih di no 1 dan kalo gak milih yang dia mau,dia akan tetep ikutan

hmmmm dan pak eka, don't worry .... masih bisa ikutan kok

----------


## mrbunta

> berarti mr bunta belum tentu dapet komisi ikan ludes donk


  ::   ::   ::  
pantes kemaren gak di kasih komisinya

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> berarti mr bunta belum tentu dapet komisi ikan ludes donk
> 
> 
>     
> pantes kemaren gak di kasih komisinya


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> 



mau kena hukuman yah?

komentar dulu donk ... kayak aku hehehehehe terus baru   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eka

> berarti mr bunta belum tentu dapet komisi ikan ludes donk
> karna belum tentu yang no 1 sekarang milih di no 1 dan kalo gak milih yang dia mau,dia akan tetep ikutan
> 
> hmmmm dan pak eka, don't worry .... masih bisa ikutan kok



siap..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Calon Partisipan,

Melihat animo calon partisipan yang tinggi dan mempertimbangkan berbagai masukan yang menginginkan sebanyak mungkin calon partisipan bias terakomodasi, maka meskipun saya tidak menyukai mengubah peraturan di tengah  tengah tetapi demi tujuan learn & fun dari kegiatan ini bias terlaksana, saya akan melakukan sedikit penyesuaian dalam Tata Cara Pemilihan Ikan. Berikut selengkapnya:

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs sampai dengan Selasa, 3 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. 
2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor
3. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan selesai masih terdapat koi yang belum terpilih, maka calon partisipan diperbolehkan menambah quotanya pada pemilihan putaran kedua
4. Tata cara dan waktu pemilihan putaran kedua akan diumumkan setelah pemilihan putaran pertama dinyatakan resmi ditutup oleh Penyelenggara


------------------------------------------------------------

Berikut Rule of The Game selengkapnya (diposting ulang)

*TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
*RULE OF THE GAME*


Kegiatan TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta selama periode 6 bulan, koi  koi tosai dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama dengan perlakuan yang berbeda sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan peserta. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
99 ekor koi disediakan penyelenggara untuk kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Kumonryu
Umur			: Tosai ( 2  3 bulan)
Ukuran			: 8  10 cm
Penangkar (Breeder):  TOPKOI Farm


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai sejak tanggal 15 Maret 2009 dan berakhir pada tanggal 15 September 2009
2. Koi partisipan akan dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan Koi Keeping
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Peserta dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Peserta
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami musibah kematian. 
7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 6 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan keindahan keseluruhan (bukan hanya panjang badannya saja) 


*PESERTA*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia


*AGENDA*
12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
*1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs sampai dengan Selasa, 3 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. 
2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor
3. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan selesai masih terdapat koi yang belum terpilih, maka calon partisipan diperbolehkan menambah quotanya pada pemilihan putaran kedua
4. Tata cara dan waktu pemilihan putaran kedua akan diumumkan setelah pemilihan putaran pertama dinyatakan resmi ditutup oleh Penyelenggara*
5. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di forum KOIs: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0
6. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara first come frist serve dengan cara posting kode pilihan ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0
7. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*HARGA*
Terdapat 3 tingkatan harga sebagai berikut:
1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor
2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 100,000 (seratus  ribu rupiah)* per ekor
3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga *Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah)* per ekor

Harga sudah termasuk ongkos kirim dengan catatan pengiriman melalui angkutan Kereta Api HERONA dengan satu alamat (akan ditetapkan kemudian) di setiap kota. Ongkos kirim ke alamat yang berbeda atau ke kota yang tidak ada jasa pengiriman Kereta Api menjadi beban Peserta  


*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko

Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: *TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz*


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum yang sama
2. Peserta harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 September 2009 atau selambat  lambatnya tanggal 30 September 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian 


*JURI*
Dewan Juri akan diumukan kemudian

*
HADIAH*
Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1.  *Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 500,000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

2. *Reserve Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

3. *Best Tategoi*, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain


Informasi lebih lanjut mengenai kegiatan ini dapat diperoleh dengan cara mengakses ke: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3680&start=0 atau kirim e-mail ke: [email protected]

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
>     
> 
> 
> 
> mau kena hukuman yah?
> 
> komentar dulu donk ... kayak aku hehehehehe terus baru


  ::   ::  
nular ya

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> berarti mr bunta belum tentu dapet komisi ikan ludes donk
> 
> 
>     
> pantes kemaren gak di kasih komisinya


loetjoe banget tuh
 ::   ::   ::   :: 
Btw, setuju dah dg amandemen ke duwa diatas. Ayo siyap2 nyari the best three...

----------


## boby_icon

kalo ga sempet daftar kemarin.

boleh ikutan gak om ajik ?

----------


## tenonx

ga perlu daftar2an lagi mas Bob. yang penting besok tanggal 25 jam 12 langsung cepet2an posting no ikan pilihannya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> ga perlu daftar2an lagi mas Bob. yang penting besok tanggal 25 jam 12 langsung cepet2an posting no ikan pilihannya


ini neh yang bikin deg deg an kayak nunggu pengumuman lulus atau ga   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ini yang no.99.............................................  ..................................................  ...............

----------


## troy

wes mending pilih nomer 99 aja....aman....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

aku iyo no 99  :P

----------


## troy

> aku iyo no 99  :P


weleh...koq malah rebutan.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> aku iyo no 99  :P
> 
> 
> weleh...koq malah rebutan.....


namanya aja cepat cepat an   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


kita tunggu tanggal main nya saja

----------


## mrbunta

> kita tunggu tanggal main nya saja


 :P

----------


## troy

REFRESH sebelum acara pemilihan....


*KLOTER 2*


*KLOTER 3*


*KLOTER 4*


*KLOTER 5*

----------


## mrbunta

kurang 1 jam lagi

----------


## bobo

wah om gajah sudah siap2 ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> wah om gajah sudah siap2 ya


udah ready dari tadi

----------


## sferryirawan

Test ... test ... Brooooommm broooooooommmmm   ::

----------


## bobo

20 minutes to go...

gentlement start your engine.....

ready.....

----------


## mrbunta

11.46

----------


## mrbunta

11.47

----------


## bobo

Om gajah pasti menang lha serudukane kenceng.

awake dewe pasti minggir kabeh   ::   ::

----------


## sferryirawan

Banyak yg sdh ambil ancang2 nich.... Om Top kok malah gak ol ? Atau lg ngintip ya ?

----------


## troy

rame tenan.....siap2 gas polll...........  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

samakan jam ah

----------


## troy

record pengunjung terbanyak neh....

----------


## nox

udah boleh milih ?

----------


## mrbunta

no 32 ----- > mr bunta

----------


## troy

82

----------


## isman

aku no 90

----------


## troy

luar biasa...gajah e nomer satu...

----------


## nox

15

----------


## sferryirawan

62 & 41

----------


## BeauKoi

40, 99

----------


## e-koi

82

----------


## troy

> 82


82 udh saya pilih om....

----------


## e-koi

52 ah

----------


## BeauKoi

wah nomor kesukaanku udah di pilih 15 dan 82

----------


## reinz

Siiippp .. uda waktunya nihh  ::   ::  ..

Mas Ajik , saya pesen yang nomor 79 dan 90 . Gmna?


konfirmasinya mas ..  ::

----------


## allicante

59 dan 67

----------


## troy

wah...yg antri banyak kayak rebutan sembako....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

om troy sama om nox mau tukeran ga 2 ekor buat 1 ekor ikan kalian?

----------


## troy

> om troy sama om nox mau tukeran ga 2 ekor buat 1 ekor ikan kalian?


pilih lagi aja om....

----------


## isman

> Siiippp .. uda waktunya nihh   ..
> 
> Mas Ajik , saya pesen yang nomor 79 dan 90 . Gmna?
> 
> 
> konfirmasinya mas ..


no 90 sdh ke luwuk mas

----------


## BeauKoi

hahaha kalah cepet sih kalo yang lain ga naksir
pertama kali liat paling naksir 15 dan 82 nomor cuantik  ::

----------


## reinz

> Originally Posted by reinz
> 
> Siiippp .. uda waktunya nihh   ..
> 
> Mas Ajik , saya pesen yang nomor 79 dan 90 . Gmna?
> 
> 
> konfirmasinya mas .. 
> 
> ...



Ke Luwuk artine opoo boss??  ::  ,maap .. 

kalau diganti sama no.73 gmna?

berarti 79 dan 73

----------


## mrbunta

> Siiippp .. uda waktunya nihh   ..
> 
> Mas Ajik , saya pesen yang nomor 79 dan 90 . Gmna?
> 
> 
> konfirmasinya mas ..


90 udah pak isman

----------


## bobo

om bunta rekap please

----------


## mrbunta

rekap sementara, tolong di copy paste aja ya
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15 ---> nox
16.
17.
18.
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40 ---> Beaukoi
41 ---> sferryirawan
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52 --> e-koi
53
54
55
56
57
58
59 ---> alicante
60
61
62 ---> sferryirawan
63
64
65
66
67 ---> alicante
68
69
70
71
72
73 ---> reinz
74
75
76
77
78
79 ---> reinz
80
81
82 ---> troy
83
84
85
86
87
88
89
90 ---> isman
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi

langsung di copy paste aja om biar enak liat nya

----------


## e-koi

wah, makasih mas gajah atas rekapnya td udah bikin oret2an. Skrg yg udah pilih tapi belum 3 ekor msh bisa milih lagi gak?

----------


## mrbunta

silahkan pilih lagi om yg banyakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18.
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta	( ke 1 )
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42
43
44
45
46
47
48
49
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64
65
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84
85
86
87
88
89
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )

----------


## reinz

Great Job Om Bunta ..  :: 

Bener2 mengakomodir koi lovers kawarimono nih  ::

----------


## bobo

siip 
top markotop
maknyus

buat 
om bunta

----------


## mrbunta

kalau gak gitu komisi gak keluar om
seperti kemaren di ZNA komisi ku gak di keluarkan.
eeee gara gara masalah ini blom clear   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> silahkan pilih lagi om yg banyakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3. 
> 4. 
> 5. 
> 6. 
> 7. 
> 8. 
> ...

----------


## e-koi

[quote="topkoifarm"][quote="mrbunta"]silahkan pilih lagi om yg banyakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18.
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta	( ke 1 )
33
34
35
36......>diamond
37
38
39
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42
43
44
45.....>irawan..
46
47
48
49
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64
65
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84
85
86
87
88
89
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )

----------


## reinz

Yo wiss semuanya , seru jg acara bidding nya  :: 

Tetapi sepertinya, tugas kembali memanggiL nih...  :: 

Saya akan tetep Update Postingan dsini, untuk info kapan harus dbyar ikan2nya, berpa  byrnya, kemana bayrnya? (bisa selain BCA ngga yah rekeningnya??) , dan kapan - dimana diambil ikannya ...


Thanks all brotherhood of Koi's ..  :: 


- Mohon Maaf apabila ada kata2 yang kurang berkenan -

----------


## mrbunta

break dulu

----------


## adepe

adepe no 95 dong

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...

----------


## isman

> break dulu


iya deh aku juga mau balik, permisiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## topkoifarm

> adepe no 95 dong


.....adepe 95...

----------


## KARHOMA

coblos 84 & 85   ::

----------


## Nachacha

Nachacha --> Pengennya Nomer 03 & 32, tapi yang 32 uda kedahuluan jadi nomer 03 aja deh

----------


## rvidella

> Nachacha --> Pengennya Nomer 03 & 32, tapi yang 32 uda kedahuluan jadi nomer 03 aja deh



pengen 03 tapi barusan ada yang masuk

pak top ..... boleh minta bocoran gak?

aku dipilihin donk .... maunya yang putih semua no berapa?
 hehehehehehehehehe apa ini benikumon yah ... merah semua deh ... ada gak? kasih bocoran ke aku yah huehehehehehehe

fotonya kekecilan buat mataku ini pak

----------


## torajiro

hello2... aku mo pilih ikan tp bingung ikan mana aja yg blm dipilih ya..?

----------


## achmad

ya membingungkan saya juga bingung kapan harus milih apa dulu-duluan aja?  ::   ::   atau nunggu antrian ?

----------


## torajiro

> ya membingungkan saya juga bingung kapan harus milih apa dulu-duluan aja?    atau nunggu antrian ?


dulu-duluan om... cuman ikan mana aja yg blm di pilih? atau yg udah kepilih? binggung aku..

----------


## KARHOMA

> ya membingungkan saya juga bingung kapan harus milih apa dulu-duluan aja?    atau nunggu antrian ?


wah ... gak ngikutin nih ...

dulu-duluan om ...   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by achmad
> 
> ya membingungkan saya juga bingung kapan harus milih apa dulu-duluan aja?    atau nunggu antrian ?
> 
> 
> wah ... gak ngikutin nih ...
> 
> dulu-duluan om ...


iya om... saya juga nga ngikutin.. tolong info nya donk.. ikan mana aja yg blm dipilih oleh peserta laen.. soale koneksi internet saya payah...males jd buka2 halaman belakang lagi..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by achmad
> 
> ...



aku juga bingung ... saran seorang sahabat
aku ambil no 45

----------


## KARHOMA

Ini om Troy ... *nyari gajah purba*




> silahkan pilih lagi om yg banyakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3. 
> 4. 
> 5. 
> 6. 
> 7. 
> 8. 
> ...

----------


## KARHOMA

> aku juga bingung ... saran seorang sahabat
> aku ambil no 45


lagi seneng yang polos ya om Dodo?   ::

----------


## Herdi

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18.
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64
65
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma
85 ---> karhoma
86
87
88 ---> herdi
89
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )

----------


## bobo

> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.nachacha 
> 4. 
> 5. 
> 6. 
> 7. 
> 8. 
> 9. 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> aku juga bingung ... saran seorang sahabat
> aku ambil no 45
> 
> 
> lagi seneng yang polos ya om Dodo?



ho oh .... dulu aku nulis janji ambil 10 ekor ... tapi kalo gak salah kok jadi 11 yah? hehehehehe

gotta keep my own promise kan yah? apalagi ini ternakan dari my good friend, om kwang, yang top markotop

book me ini ...

Final Answer (baru ketemu 10) ... 10 aja yah ... soalnya dulu nulis 




> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


maksudnya cuman 10 ekor ... tapi gak tahunya 5-15 itu 11 ekor yah ... tapi nanti kalo direkomendasikan di luar 10 ini ... atau kalo sampe sisa ... aku ambil sisanya 1 ekor lagi ... and kirim ke Dodo Koi buat di ... jual .... huehehehehehehhehee

ini pilihan saya .... pengen terusin list tapi ada diatas saya yang saya gak tahu list ke berapa ... jadi biar pihak pengelola aja yang betulin (biar om top diem di komputer terus huehehehehehe)

here they are:

07,13, 18, 33, 39, 42, 45, 61, 65, 89

lohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kok sahabatku kasih rekomendasi 45 tapi aku baru liat sudah dipilih orang ... wes 45 cancel dulu

----------


## torajiro

Aku pilih no 49 deh.. sisanya ntar tak pilih lagi.

----------


## rvidella

1. 
2. 
3.nachacha 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. Dodo
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13. Dodo
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 Dodo
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 Dodo
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64
65 Dodo
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 Dodo
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 Dodo
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma
85 ---> karhoma
86
87
88 ---> herdi
89 Dodo
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )


gara gara nulis 10 ... salah hitung ... jadi ditodong troy jadi 11 ... udah kok ... udah pilih 11 ...
nanti kalo sampe sold out ... jika ada yang tidak kebagian, kalo suka yang aku udah pilih, boleh kok ... 
kan buat sama sama ini

hehehehehehe peace ...

----------


## e-koi

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]
*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
[b]1.... 
2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor
[quote]

----------


## e-koi

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]
*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
[b]1.... 
2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor
[quote]

3 ekor dulu om! Kalo udah diijinkan baru 4,5 dst

----------


## Glenardo

[quote=e-koi]


> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> [b]1.... 
> 2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor


[/quote:21rslgtz]


Sayang yax, om Dodo terbentur pasal ini jadi sebaiknya ini di rem dulu, sampai Om Dodo menyelesaikan hal ini. 

kudu itung di layar laptop deh gara2 ga ada urutan nomor nya.

Nungguin nomor masuk 35 ah  :P

----------


## troy

dodo mana ya...antrian macet neh.....

----------


## rvidella

> dodo mana ya...antrian macet neh.....


oooooooooooooooooooooo gitu yah


troy
elo yang pilihin dari no gue deh

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> dodo mana ya...antrian macet neh.....
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooo gitu yah
> 
> 
> troy
> elo yang pilihin dari no gue deh


ndak lah do...ntar kalo salah pilih malah gak enak....

----------


## troy

gue aja juga meraba2 koq.....  ::

----------


## troy

mending langsung 4 kali posting berturut2.....

----------


## troy

do pilihannmu banyak yg polos ya...ntar kalo jd shiro muji doitsu gimana.....  ::   ::  
nomer 33 bagus...ipponhi bonus tsuki suke

----------


## rvidella

[quote=e-koi]


> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> [b]1.... 
> 2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor


[/quote :: hd0qjh1]




ooooooooooooooooooooooooo begini yah aturannya jadi begini boleh donk

18, 33, 39

----------


## rvidella

07, 13, 42

----------


## rvidella

61, 65, 89

----------


## rvidella

70, 78

----------


## rvidella

bentar lagi gue bisa ngalahin troy dalam hal postingan terbanyak
dan pengguna bahasa daerah terbanyak ... bahasa daerah indonesia   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah nomor berapa yah?  ::

----------


## troy

jah....waktunya rekap ulang....

----------


## rvidella

> gue aja juga meraba2 koq.....


meraba apa troy?




> do pilihannmu banyak yg polos ya...ntar kalo jd shiro muji doitsu gimana.....   
> nomer 33 bagus...ipponhi bonus tsuki suke


resiko brother ... to support om kwang ... kan hasilnya apik2 masak takut sih troy?
troy ... support om top koi dengan ambil berapa?





> mending langsung 4 kali posting berturut2.....


sudahhhhhh dilaksanaken

----------


## Herdi

Numpang tanya, barusan saya sudah pilih koi no. 88, tapi kalau diurutkan berdasarkan urutan orang yang milih, maka saya urutan no. 21. Apakah saya harus transfer Rp. 150rb atau Rp. 50rb? Saya sudah transfer 50rb, tapi kok sepertinya salah, harusnya saya transfer Rp.150 rb ya? Thx.

----------


## KARHOMA

mustinya tadi waktu milih 1 ikan 1 postingan om Dodo  :P , lumayan udah nambah 11 jadinya   ::   ::   ::  

lanjuuuttt om Glen ... no 15 tuh bagus keliatannya   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Numpang tanya, barusan saya sudah pilih koi no. 88, tapi kalau diurutkan berdasarkan urutan orang yang milih, maka saya urutan no. 21. Apakah saya harus transfer Rp. 150rb atau Rp. 50rb? Saya sudah transfer 50rb, tapi kok sepertinya salah, harusnya saya transfer Rp.150 rb ya? Thx.


yup ... tambahin 100rb lagi buat koi saya   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> mustinya tadi waktu milih 1 ikan 1 postingan om Dodo  :P , lumayan udah nambah 11 jadinya     
> 
> lanjuuuttt om Glen ... no 15 tuh bagus keliatannya


Di tungu gilirannya Om..AYo nunguiiin rekap niy..

----------


## troy

1. 
2. 
3.nachacha (ke 20)
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. Dodo(ke 26)
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13. Dodo(ke 27)
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo(ke 23)
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo(ke 24)
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo (ke 25)
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 Dodo(ke 2 :: 
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49--->torajiro(ke 22)
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 Dodo(ke 29)
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64
65 Dodo(ke 30)
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 Dodo(ke 32)
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 Dodo(ke 33)
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma(ke 1 :: 
85 ---> karhoma(ke 19)
86
87
88 ---> herdi(ke 21)
89 Dodo(ke 31)
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )


tolong bantu koreksi ya temen2...karena pesanan nya dodo bikin pusing...buanyak sekali....  ::

----------


## troy

> bentar lagi gue bisa ngalahin troy dalam hal postingan terbanyak
> dan pengguna bahasa daerah terbanyak ... bahasa daerah indonesia


ngalahin gue bukan hal yg susah do....tapi mengalahkan om gajah itu berat....  ::   ::

----------


## sferryirawan

Total udah berapa ikan nich ? Rekappppppppppppppp...... Om Gajah masih tidur ya ? Udah 33 ya ?

----------


## troy

> Numpang tanya, barusan saya sudah pilih koi no. 88, tapi kalau diurutkan berdasarkan urutan orang yang milih, maka saya urutan no. 21. Apakah saya harus transfer Rp. 150rb atau Rp. 50rb? Saya sudah transfer 50rb, tapi kok sepertinya salah, harusnya saya transfer Rp.150 rb ya? Thx.


menurut pendapat saya pak herdi semestinya masuk di harga 150.000 karena termasuk 33 pemilih pertama om....mungkin nanti bisa ditanyakan langsung aja ke om ajik.....

----------


## troy

ayo om glen...silahkan dipilih....udh masuk harga 100.000

----------


## KARHOMA

-- cut --
*1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga Rp 100,000 (seratus ribu rupiah) per ekor
3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor*
-- cut --

menurut saya ini adalah no urut pilihan ikannya bukan urutan peserta   ::

----------


## troy

> -- cut --
> *1. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 1  33 akan dibebankan harga Rp 150,000 (seratus lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor
> 2. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 34  66 akan dibebankan harga Rp 100,000 (seratus ribu rupiah) per ekor
> 3. Peserta dengan no urut pilihan 67  99 akan dibebankan harga Rp 50,000 (lima puluh ribu rupiah) per ekor*
> -- cut --
> 
> menurut saya ini adalah no urut pilihan ikannya bukan urutan peserta


betul om....

----------


## KARHOMA

Yang musti meluruskan hal ini siapa ya?

----------


## troy

> Yang musti meluruskan hal ini siapa ya?


semestinya om ajik om....

----------


## Glenardo

1. 
2. 
3.nachacha (ke 20)
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. Dodo(ke 26)
8. 
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13. Dodo(ke 27)
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo(ke 23)
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo(ke 24)
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo (ke 25)
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 Dodo(ke 2 :: 
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49--->torajiro(ke 22)
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 Dodo(ke 29)
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64---> Glenardo (kelapa Gading- Jakarta (ke 34)
65 Dodo(ke 30)
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 Dodo(ke 32)
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 Dodo(ke 33)
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma(ke 1 :: 
85 ---> karhoma(ke 19)
86
87
88 ---> herdi(ke 21)
89 Dodo(ke 31)
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )


Nungguin di tikungan lagi ahh buat nomor 67-99. Idola ku di larikan om Dodo, Basib resiko mau harga murah   ::

----------


## troy

lanjut...........

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Yang musti meluruskan hal ini siapa ya?
> 
> 
> semestinya om ajik om....



Kupikir simple nya...

1-33 ikan yang bisa di katakan di pilih dalam tahap 1 itu 150 rb

pilihan ke 34-67 itu tahap 2. Harga 100 rb (mulainya dari saya waktu milih nomor 64)

Pilihan 68 sampai habis, harga 50 rb itu tahap 3

Betul ga? Maklum mao di paksa jadi SH namun gak niat, jadi padal ke ayat harus nyambung   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


masuk akal om....

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> ...


waduh .... bener juga ya ...

kalo gitu pilhan saya masih bisa dicancel gak ya?

----------


## troy

saya gak berani kasih keputusan...cuman kalo cancel apa gak bikin kacau om...khan udh banyak yg pilih om.....

----------


## hadi SE

1.
2.
3.nachacha (ke 20)
4.hadi SE
5.
6.
7. Dodo(ke 26)
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Dodo(ke 27)
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo(ke 23)
19
20
21
22
23
24. hadi SE
25
26
27
28
29
30
31. hadi SE
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo(ke 24)
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo (ke 25)
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 Dodo(ke 2 :: 
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49--->torajiro(ke 22)
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 Dodo(ke 29)
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64---> Glenardo (kelapa Gading- Jakarta (ke 34)
65 Dodo(ke 30)
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 Dodo(ke 32)
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 Dodo(ke 33)
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma(ke 1 :: 
85 ---> karhoma(ke 19)
86
87
88 ---> herdi(ke 21)
89 Dodo(ke 31)
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )

----------


## troy

1.
2.
3.nachacha (ke 20)
4.hadi SE(ke 35)
5.
6.
7. Dodo(ke 26)
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Dodo(ke 27)
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo(ke 23)
19
20
21
22
23
24. hadi SE(ke 36)
25
26
27
28
29
30
31. hadi SE(ke 37)
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo(ke 24)
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo (ke 25)
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 Dodo(ke 2 :: 
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49--->torajiro(ke 22)
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 Dodo(ke 29)
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64---> Glenardo (kelapa Gading- Jakarta (ke 34)
65 Dodo(ke 30)
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 Dodo(ke 32)
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 Dodo(ke 33)
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma(ke 1 :: 
85 ---> karhoma(ke 19)
86
87
88 ---> herdi(ke 21)
89 Dodo(ke 31)
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )
lanjuuttttttttttttttttttt..............

----------


## topkoifarm

> 1.
> 2.
> 3.nachacha (ke 20)
> 4.hadi SE(ke 35)
> 5.
> 6.
> 7. Dodo(ke 26)
> 8.
> 9.
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mohon maaf saya baru bisa monitor sekarang.  ::  
Saya mau konfirmasi daftar peserta yang sudah oke, berikut ikan pilihannya dengan menggunakan daftar terakhir. Semoga daftar itu valid karena saya tidak sempat mengecek ulang dari awal

KELOPMPOK PILIHAN I (1-33, Rp 150 ribu)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 64
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.

Sesuai dengan revisi peraturan, quota untuk putaran pertama ini maksimal hanya 3 ekor. Oleh karena itu pilihan Dodo yang ke-4 dst dibatalkan. Dodo bisa memilih lagi ikan tersisa (yang tidak terpilih) pada putaran kedua

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini daftar pilihan dan ikan yang masih available setelah revisi Dodo
1.
2.
3.nachacha (ke 20)
4.hadi SE(ke 29)
5.
6.
7. 
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15 ---> nox ( ke 4 )
16.
17.
18. Dodo(ke 23)
19
20
21
22
23
24. hadi SE(ke 27)
25
26
27
28
29
30
31. hadi SE(ke 2 :: 
32 ---> mrbunta ( ke 1 )
33 Dodo(ke 24)
34
35
36......>diamond (ke.15)
37
38
39 Dodo (ke 25)
40 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 7 )
41 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 6 )
42 
43
44
45.....>irawan..(ke 14)
46
47
48
49--->torajiro(ke 22)
50
51
52 --> e-koi ( ke 9 )
53
54
55
56
57---> e-koi (ke 16)
58
59 ---> alicante ( ke 12 )
60
61 
62 ---> sferryirawan ( ke 5 )
63
64---> Glenardo (kelapa Gading- Jakarta (ke 26)
65 
66
67 ---> alicante ( ke 13 )
68
69
70 
71
72
73 ---> reinz ( ke 11 )
74
75
76
77
78 
79 ---> reinz ( ke 10 )
80
81
82 ---> troy ( ke 2 )
83
84 ---> karhoma(ke 1 :: 
85 ---> karhoma(ke 19)
86
87
88 ---> herdi(ke 21)
89 
90 ---> isman ( ke 3 )
91
92
93
94
95...adepe...ke 17
96
97
98
99 ---> Beaukoi ( ke 8 )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

....................................
29. hadi SE, 4
30.
31.
32.
33.

----------


## Glenardo

Hmm.. Wah Om Dodo di diskualifikasi   ::  

Om Ajik, selaku moderator, karena kecelakaan ini
Bisakah saya ganti Nomor Koi saya? Ok deh bayar di urutan ke 26 (150 rb). Karena Koi bidikan saya sebenrnya di reserve om Dodo tadi.

Terima kasih

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hmm.. Wah Om Dodo di diskualifikasi   
> 
> Om Ajik, selaku moderator, karena kecelakaan ini
> Bisakah saya ganti Nomor Koi saya? Ok deh bayar di urutan ke 26 (150 rb). Karena Koi bidikan saya sebenrnya di reserve om Dodo tadi.
> 
> Terima kasih


Selama belum terpilih, oke aja om Glen

----------


## Glenardo

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 18 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30.
31.
32.
33.


Makasih om AJik, berikut saya coba update juga

----------


## troy

om glen pilihannya nomer 13 atau 18?

----------


## troy

sorry...saya tadi hanya bermaksud mau ngingetin...ternyata om ajik udh benar....

----------


## Glenardo

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30.
31.
32.
33.


Makasih om AJik, berikut saya coba update juga

Untung om Troy ingetin..Mata mulai bulet2...

PUlang ahhh   ::   :P

----------


## e-koi

> om glen pilihannya nomer 13 atau 18?


* bantuin nyari om glen*

----------


## ari-radja

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 52
31.
32.
33.

Asline aku bingung katene milih sing endi. Makane tak awur ae, rek

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## e-koi

maap pak 52 punyaknya orang palu, maap lho

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh rame banget nih
di tinggal bentar udah rame  ::

----------


## troy

> maap pak 52 punyaknya orang palu, maap lho


pak de ari sangking bingung nya sampe salah pilih....  ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Ayo di pilih di pilih.

Sambil menunggu, apakah tempat point pengambilan nya bisa di diskusikan?

1 kota 1 tempat, kecuali luar pulau (Lasem another case   ::  )

Thanks

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> maap pak 52 punyaknya orang palu, maap lho
> 
> 
> pak de ari sangking bingung nya sampe salah pilih....


Iyo e. Bingung aku. Saya usul, bagaimana kalau panitia memisahkan foto yang sudah dipilih dengan belum terpilih, supaya tidak ada yang bingung lagi.
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 73 (mudah-mudahan nggak salah lagi)
31.
32.
33.

----------


## troy

jah...photo ne di tandai aja yg sudah kepilih.....

----------


## mrbunta

> jah...photo ne di tandai aja yg sudah kepilih.....


ngantukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   ::   ::   ::  
mau tidurrrr   ::

----------


## rvidella

> sorry...saya tadi hanya bermaksud mau ngingetin...ternyata om ajik udh benar....



ingetin apa troy?

bukannya u suggest?  


> mending langsung 4 kali posting berturut2.....



jadi ini kan peraturannya?

[quote=e-koi]


> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> [b]1.... 
> 2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ekor dulu om! Kalo udah diijinkan baru 4,5 dst


[/quote:3fzrhf2u]

----------


## rvidella

Ini aturan mainnya yang saya mau pertanyakan

sorry being a hard-ass yah





> *TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
> *RULE OF THE GAME*
> 
> 7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
> 
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> 1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda


Saya TIDAK BACA adanya yang bilang cuman boleh milih 3 dari putaran pertama?
Tolong tunjukan pada saya adanya peraturan dari itu
bukankah karena statement diatas, sehingga Troy kasih suggestion untuk posting 3 dalam sekali posting yang artinya dalam satu kesempatan

Walau yang posting peraturan, my good friend, Mr Ajik ... tapi saya rasa saya tidak salah dalam membaca peraturan dan saya sangat amat KEBERATAN jika saya di diskualifikasi ... makanya saya tulis ke my good friend, Mr Ajik, saya PROTES KERAS kalo saya sampai bapak diskualifikasi ...

dan saya mau pertanyakan statement




> 7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali


saya sdh daftar 11 karena komitmen saya sama sang breeder dan forum ini ... tapi saya katanya gak boleh pilih 10 langsung ... ya saya posting 3 tapi 4 kali posting sebagai wujud integritas saya ... tapi sekarang kena diskualifikasi 

pertanyaan saya: saya sudah "dipilihkan" 3 ekor ... tapi saya belum bayar ... apa saya masih boleh membatalkan pendaftaran saya?

Thanks ... and sekali lagi ... maaf kalo menyinggung rekan-rekan sekalian ... terutama Pembuat peraturan dan Breedernya

----------


## mrbunta

Om ajik di cari om dodo tuh

----------


## Glenardo

Sambil menunggu om Ajik dan Om Dodo negosiasi, saya menyatakan siap memberikan Koi nomor 13 pada om Dodo, jika om DOdo tak jadi di diskualifikasi.

Otomatis jika om Dodo tak disikualifikasi ( 11 ikan) jadi saya kembali ke nomor 64 dan membayar 100 rb.

Kembali kepada nomor 64 gpp buat saya, ikuti saya keputusan akhir yang ada.

Between 13 ( 150 rb) and 64 (100 rb), no problem for me as long as the rules keeping going and all members happy. I will wait and see

"Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi"

Terima kaih

----------


## tenonx

> Dear Calon Partisipan,
> 
> Melihat animo calon partisipan yang tinggi dan mempertimbangkan berbagai masukan yang menginginkan sebanyak mungkin calon partisipan bias terakomodasi, maka *meskipun saya tidak menyukai mengubah peraturan di tengah  tengah* tetapi demi tujuan learn & fun dari kegiatan ini bias terlaksana, saya akan melakukan sedikit penyesuaian dalam Tata Cara Pemilihan Ikan. Berikut selengkapnya:
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> 1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs sampai dengan Selasa, 3 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. 
> _2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor_
> 3. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan selesai masih terdapat koi yang belum terpilih, maka calon partisipan diperbolehkan menambah quotanya pada pemilihan putaran kedua
> 4. Tata cara dan waktu pemilihan putaran kedua akan diumumkan setelah pemilihan putaran pertama dinyatakan resmi ditutup oleh Penyelenggara


ini dari halaman 25 om Dodo   ::   ::  

Update gambar :











om Glen, nomer ikan bukan menentukan harga..... melainkan urutan pemilihan yang sekarang inilah yang menentukan. (bukan urut daftar yang terdahulu lho ya   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## troy

waduh....saya juga menangkap arti aturannya juga begitu....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

good job om tenonx....hari ini giliran jaga ya....menggantikan om bunta dulu sementara....

----------


## Nachacha

Wah om tenox rajin euy, sempet2nya kasih nama di photonya. Seep dah

----------


## Glenardo

Betul OM tenonx, saya pola pikirnya begitu.

Jadi contoh kasus:
Kasus 1: om Dodo ga di diskualifikasi, kan jadinya saya milih Koi nomor 64 dengan urutan milih ke 34 (kalo ga salah), jadi minimal bayar 100 rb.

Kasus 2: om Dodo di diskualifikasi, kan jadinya saya milih Koi nomor 13 dengan urutan milih ke di bawah 30 (28, kalo ga salah), jadi minimal bayar 150 rb.

Betul kan?

Contoh kasus ini biar yang lain juga ga rancu

Wah sepertinya forum ini butuh tenaga orang Legal nih   ::  

Salam

----------


## ari-radja

> Betul OM tenonx, saya pola pikirnya begitu.
> 
> Jadi contoh kasus:
> Kasus 1: om Dodo ga di diskualifikasi, kan jadinya saya milih Koi nomor 64 dengan urutan milih ke 34 (kalo ga salah), jadi minimal bayar 100 rb.
> 
> Kasus 2: om Dodo di diskualifikasi, kan jadinya saya milih Koi nomor 13 dengan urutan milih ke di bawah 30 (28, kalo ga salah), jadi minimal bayar 150 rb.
> 
> Betul kan?
> 
> ...


Kakehan iwak, dadi do bingung. Guyon...... guyon............., rek.

----------


## achmad

Ikut milih :

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 73 (mudah-mudahan nggak salah lagi)
31. Achmad - 7
32. Achmad - 8
33. Achmad - 80

----------


## troy

yang penting ini bisa di pakai sebagai bahan pembelajaran untuk kedepannya supaya lebih baik....

----------


## troy

ayo next...harga 100 rb an....

----------


## tenonx

betul emang begitu om Glen, dikarenakan maksimal hanya boleh memilih 3 ekor untuk di putaran pertama ini maka, pilihan om Dodo yg ke-empat dengan terpaksa dibatalkan.... btw salut untuk solidaritasnya lho   ::   ::   ::   ::  

nanti om Dodo kalo udah selesai putaran pertama, tolong dilanjutkan lagi pilihannya ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   sampai sepuluh ekor aja jg gpp kok   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## isman

aku mau milih lagi yang no 28

----------


## ari-radja

> betul emang begitu om Glen, dikarenakan maksimal hanya boleh memilih 3 ekor untuk di putaran pertama ini maka, pilihan om Dodo yg ke-empat dengan terpaksa dibatalkan.... btw salut untuk solidaritasnya lho      
> 
> nanti om Dodo kalo udah selesai putaran pertama, tolong dilanjutkan lagi pilihannya ya       sampai sepuluh ekor aja jg gpp kok


Nyebar godong koro, sabar sak wetoro.

----------


## tenonx

gbr sudah diupdate sampai om Isman....   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> betul emang begitu om Glen, dikarenakan maksimal hanya boleh memilih 3 ekor untuk di putaran pertama ini maka, pilihan om Dodo yg ke-empat dengan terpaksa dibatalkan.... btw salut untuk solidaritasnya lho      
> 
> nanti om Dodo kalo udah selesai putaran pertama, tolong dilanjutkan lagi pilihannya ya       sampai sepuluh ekor aja jg gpp kok     
> 
> 
> Nyebar godong koro, sabar sak wetoro.



Om Tenonx, jadi ini sudah final decision? Om Dodo di diskualifikasi ( hanya 3 ikan putaran 1) dan kalao mau tambah putaran ke 2?

Soale om Achmad kan mau siap2 nge gas di putaran 2.  :  ::

----------


## troy

Rekapan sementara.....
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 73 
31. Achmad - 7
32. Achmad - 8
33. Achmad - 80
34. Isman-28

----------


## e-koi

Apa gak sebaiknya tunggu bos ajik untuk putaran ke 2 atau yang harga 100rb. Jangan nanti ada yg telanjur pilih2 malah dianulir lagi. Bgmana teman2...?

----------


## Glenardo

> Apa gak sebaiknya tunggu bos ajik untuk putaran ke 2 atau yang harga 100rb. Jangan nanti ada yg telanjur pilih2 malah dianulir lagi. Bgmana teman2...?



Saya setujuh dengan om E-Koi

Suspend dulu deh, kena batas Auto Reject

Biarlah Om Ajik dan Om Dodo berunding lalu mengeluarkan statement tertulis di sini.

 ::  Salam

----------


## KARHOMA

Koreksi pemilihan ...

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 11
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 85 ---> tolong diganti dgn 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 73 
31. Achmad - 7
32. Achmad - 8
33. Achmad - 80
34. Isman-28

----------


## reinz

> Mohon maaf saya baru bisa monitor sekarang.  
> Saya mau konfirmasi daftar peserta yang sudah oke, berikut ikan pilihannya dengan menggunakan daftar terakhir. Semoga daftar itu valid karena saya tidak sempat mengecek ulang dari awal
> 
> KELOPMPOK PILIHAN I (1-33, Rp 150 ribu)
> 1. mrbunta, No. 32
> 2. troy, 82
> 3. isman, 90
> 4. nox, 15
> 5. sferryirawan, 62
> ...


Pagi smua,

Mas Ajiik, sepertinya yang pesenan saya ada kesalahan Update ya? Pilihan saya yang ke -11 harusnya no 73 mas, terima kasih.

Ini ada apa yah di Forum ini?? Knapa jadi pada "PROTES KERAASS", baru saya tinggal sehari sudah terjadi kericuhan dsini .. ?? kita kan smua brotherhood of Koi ..  :: 

 ::   ::   ::  ++ Compromise ++  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 - dari 11 ke 73
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 ---> tolong diganti  dari 85 ganti ke 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13 ---> dari 64 ganti ke 13 karena om Dodo di diskualifikasi
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Ari Radja, 73 
31. Achmad - 7
32. Achmad - 8
33. Achmad - 80
34. Isman-28


Saya mecoba meluruskan permintaan om Karhoma dan Reinz, sesuai dengan pernyataan Om Ajik, bisa di ganti asalkan koinya belum di reserve orang lain

Namun Om Tenonx dan Om Bunta yang sudah kasi nama ikan jadi repot lagi   ::  

Salam

----------


## ari-radja

Barusan saya ditelp om tenonk, katanya pilihan saya --no 73-- sudah jadi pilihan teman yang lain. Saah lagi. Maka, saya tadi bilang ke om tenonk, saya ditinggal aja dulu. Urutan saya turun ke kloter 2 aja, karena hari ini saya nggak ada waktu milih --harus nunggunan proyek kantor seharian. Terima kasih.

Salam hangat,

ari radja

----------


## tenonx

> Dear Calon Partisipan,
> 
> Melihat animo calon partisipan yang tinggi dan mempertimbangkan berbagai masukan yang menginginkan sebanyak mungkin calon partisipan bias terakomodasi, maka *meskipun saya tidak menyukai mengubah peraturan di tengah  tengah* tetapi demi tujuan learn & fun dari kegiatan ini bias terlaksana, saya akan melakukan sedikit penyesuaian dalam Tata Cara Pemilihan Ikan. Berikut selengkapnya:
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> 1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs sampai dengan Selasa, 3 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. 
> _2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor_
> 3. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan selesai masih terdapat koi yang belum terpilih, maka calon partisipan diperbolehkan menambah quotanya pada pemilihan putaran kedua
> 4. Tata cara dan waktu pemilihan putaran kedua akan diumumkan setelah pemilihan putaran pertama dinyatakan resmi ditutup oleh Penyelenggara


kloter pertama berlangsung sampai 3 Maret. untuk harga dan pemilihan kloter kedua ditentukan kemudian.




> 1. mrbunta, No. 32
> 2. troy, 82
> 3. isman, 90
> 4. nox, 15
> 5. sferryirawan, 62
> 6. sferryirawan, 41
> 7. Beaukoi, 40
> 8. Beaukoi, 99
> 9. e-koi, 52
> ...


terima kasih perhatiannya om... selagi sempat ga ada masalah buat saya untuk update   ::   ::   ::  
demi koi kok   ::   ::   ::   ::  
untuk urutan di atas jg sudah saya ganti....

gambar sudah update di http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f...sd=a&start=495 (halaman 34)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, terimakasih sudah banyak dibantu  :: 
Saya dah bicara ama Dodo, It is oke gak ada masalah...
Silakan aja dilanjutkan acara pilih2nya

Berikut update konfirmasi pilihannya;

*KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)*
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

*KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)*
34.
35.
36.
dst.

silakan dilanjut

----------


## e-koi

Gimana om ajik? Apakah udah bisa dilanjut? Mengingat Rule u putaran 1 s.d 3 maret, tapi skrg udah habis yg 33 pertama. Tq

----------


## e-koi

Update gambar :
Maaf om supaya tdk tengok2 ke belakang, aku bw kemari aja update gambar the first 33

----------


## topkoifarm

> KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
> 1. mrbunta, No. 32
> 2. troy, 82
> 3. isman, 90
> 4. nox, 15
> 5. sferryirawan, 62
> 6. sferryirawan, 41
> 7. Beaukoi, 40
> 8. Beaukoi, 99
> ...

----------


## eka

KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.
dst.


ngikut ya om...  ::

----------


## tenonx

> Gimana om ajik? Apakah udah bisa dilanjut? Mengingat Rule u putaran 1 s.d 3 maret, tapi skrg udah habis yg 33 pertama. Tq


ini tetep lanjut trus om, ampe mentok abis ya abis... ga ada lagi putaran ke dua.... putaran kedua hanya dilakukan JIKA pada putaran pertama ini ikan ngga SOLD OUT   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

masalah harga untuk kelompok kedua.... bukan putaran kedua... jadi ya... sekarang mari dilanjut aja   ::   ::   ::   :: 

bagi yang sudah memilih 3 ekor..... harap sabar menunggu untuk putaran kedua yaitu setelah tgl 3 maret... bagi yg blon bisa diteruskan   ::   ::   ::   ::  ampe 3 ekor   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.
38.
39.
dst.

----------


## e-koi

KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.
39.
dst.

----------


## indon3sia

wah ketinggaln... kereta nech...

----------


## indon3sia

56, 72 , 89

----------


## tenonx

yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

----------


## e-koi

padahal masih mau...

----------


## troy

> padahal masih mau...


sabar om...tunggu kloter ke 3 ya....tenang aja...kumonryu itu tategoi forever koq...jd belum tentu yg sekarang jelek bakal tetep jelek....sapa tau jd bagus dgn harga 50.000

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> padahal masih mau...
> 
> 
> sabar om...tunggu kloter ke 3 ya....tenang aja...kumonryu itu tategoi forever koq...jd belum tentu yg sekarang jelek bakal tetep jelek....sapa tau jd bagus dgn harga 50.000


wah... bikin kisruh lagi nih........ kalo udah milih 3 ekor harus nunggu nanti kalo blon abis ada putaran kedua...........

bukan trus kloter ketiga boleh milih lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nox

96 -->nox

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


ini khan udh masuk kloter 2 nonx...selanjutnya ya kloter 3 ta.....

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK I (1-33, Rp 150.000)
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 (Sorry misquote)
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.[/quote]

----------


## BeauKoi

mau konfirmarsi... saya sudah tt buat pilihan no 40 dan 99 om ajik
thank you

----------


## tenonx

> mau konfirmarsi... saya sudah tt buat pilihan no 40 dan 99 om ajik
> thank you


maksudnya gimana neh om???? udah transfer??? klo transfer aku ga ikut2 deh   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> ini khan udh masuk kloter 2 nonx...selanjutnya ya kloter 3 ta.....


di kloter kedua jg gpp kok kalo blon 3 ekor   ::   ::   ::  
kalo udah pilih 3 ekor.... tetep aja ga boleh milih lagi sebelum selesai nanti tgl 3  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42. ari radja - 60 (salah lagi gak ya?)
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

----------


## BeauKoi

iya om sudah transfer tinggal bungkus ikan-nya  ::

----------


## tenonx

update gambar di halaman 36

----------


## troy

ini gue pindahin....
yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42. ari radja - 60 
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## troy

ayo dipilih....dipilih....

----------


## rvidella

postinganku yang protes di delete yah?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

ayo....do...gak tambah lagi..  ::  .....acara ini kan untuk nyumbang majalah koi.s..amal..amal...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

iya...sabar...sabar....ini khan misi sosial....

----------


## rvidella

> ayo....do...gak tambah lagi..  .....acara ini kan untuk nyumbang majalah koi.s..amal..amal...


mau om kwang
tapi mengingat adanya statement kan supaya rekan-rekan bisa belajar kumon dan beni kumon ... aku jadi penonton aja dulu
nanti kalo tidak nambah, ingatkan saya ... aku pasti ambil ...  a promise from me, om kwang ....

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ayo....do...gak tambah lagi..  .....acara ini kan untuk nyumbang majalah koi.s..amal..amal...   
> 
> 
> mau om kwang
> tapi mengingat adanya statement kan supaya rekan-rekan bisa belajar kumon dan beni kumon ... aku jadi penonton aja dulu
> nanti kalo tidak nambah, ingatkan saya ... aku pasti ambil ...  a promise from me, om kwang ....


....ok...ok.....thanks ...ya ...Do...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ayo....do...gak tambah lagi..  .....acara ini kan untuk nyumbang majalah koi.s..amal..amal...   
> 
> 
> mau om kwang
> tapi mengingat adanya statement kan supaya rekan-rekan bisa belajar kumon dan beni kumon ... aku jadi penonton aja dulu
> nanti kalo tidak nambah, ingatkan saya ... aku pasti ambil ...  a promise from me, om kwang ....


sip dech...gak isi kloter 2 dulu do...biar cepet sold out....ada kesempatan 3 pilihan lho....

----------


## rvidella

> ....ok...ok.....thanks ...ya ...Do...


anything to support you .... aku partisipasi because of mr top koi
baru keduanya karena koi-s





> sip dech...gak isi kloter 2 dulu do...biar cepet sold out....ada kesempatan 3 pilihan lho....


ora nurut mbek troy lagi ah ... apa sih jawanya noraaaaaaaaaaaak
betawi: aye kagak mau dah ngikut si troy
terakhir aye ikut ame die ... gue diDISQUALIFIKASI .... kapok ... padahal om Ajik gak pernah keluarin kata disqualifikasi ... yang keluarin siapa yah?

cuman kemaren sedikit esmosi ... karena kata disqualifikasi kata yang keras ...
kalo pemain bola artinya kartu merah kan?
kalo di lomba koi artinya ... karena adanya kecurangan (oversize) atau cacat (defect)

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....ok...ok.....thanks ...ya ...Do...
> 
> 
> anything to support you .... aku partisipasi because of mr top koi
> baru keduanya karena koi-s
> 
> 
> ...


getuu aja udh marah.....khan ane juga gak tau kalo mesti ambil 3 per kloter....
ayo do dipilih lagi...kali ini dijamin aman koq.....
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ....aku juga gak inget ....coba saya flashback lagi ke halaman belakang,,,,sekedar pengen tau aja,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> ....aku juga gak inget ....coba saya flashback lagi ke halaman belakang,,,,sekedar pengen tau aja,,,


udh gak ada koq om....dodo gak pernah esmosi koq.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> getuu aja udh marah.....khan ane juga gak tau kalo mesti ambil 3 per kloter....
> ayo do dipilih lagi...kali ini dijamin aman koq.....


marah lah troy ... kata disq gak enak tahu ...
troy ... u kan nodong gue
btw ... gue lagi chat ama salah satu sesepuh koi-s katanya masak gini troy

XXXXX_XXXXX: troy dong suruh ambil banyakan ...masa cuma 1

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::  sudah ketemu ...Do......halaman 33...  ::   ::   ::  .....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> getuu aja udh marah.....khan ane juga gak tau kalo mesti ambil 3 per kloter....
> ayo do dipilih lagi...kali ini dijamin aman koq.....
>     
> 
> 
> marah lah troy ... kata disq gak enak tahu ...
> troy ... u kan nodong gue
> ...


gue cuman kompor do.....ntar kalo gue ambil banyak takutnya malah jd dealer lho....ntar gimana donk kalo kolam saya penuh......

----------


## rvidella

> sudah ketemu ...Do......halaman 33...    .....


semua karena kelakuan anak angkatmu, om kwang ...... sehingga anak tiri-mu di jakarta ini diperlakukan seperti itu
di hina dina ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hatiku terluka ....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>    sudah ketemu ...Do......halaman 33...    .....
> 
> 
> semua karena kelakuan anak angkatmu, om kwang ...... sehingga anak tiri-mu di jakarta ini diperlakukan seperti itu
> di hina dina ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hatiku terluka ....


cupcupcup.....jgn   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
> 1. Pemilihan koi dilakukan mulai hari Rabu, 25 Februari 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs sampai dengan Selasa, 3 Maret 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server. 
> _2. Peserta dapat memilih lebih dari satu koi secara bersamaan atau pada kesempatan yang berbeda tetapi dibatasi hingga maksimum 3 ekor_
> 3. Apabila hingga batas waktu pemilihan selesai masih terdapat koi yang belum terpilih, maka calon partisipan diperbolehkan menambah quotanya pada pemilihan putaran kedua
> 4. Tata cara dan waktu pemilihan putaran kedua akan diumumkan setelah pemilihan putaran pertama dinyatakan resmi ditutup oleh Penyelenggara
> 
> 
> ini dari halaman 25 om Dodo



om tenonx ... yang u garis bawahin tetep gak ada tulisan di satu putaran ... saya tidak milih secara bersamaan ... saya milih pada kesempatan yang berbeda ... tapi issue closed 

back to putaran kedua aja ... udah closed chapter kok

----------


## troy

ayo do...putaran ke dua siap di isi.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>    sudah ketemu ...Do......halaman 33...    .....
> 
> 
> semua karena kelakuan anak angkatmu, om kwang ...... sehingga anak tiri-mu di jakarta ini diperlakukan seperti itu
> di hina dina ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hatiku terluka ....


.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ...xxxxx_xxxxx = sabar_sabar..  ::   ::   ::  ....buat penghibur hati ....nanti saya kirim bonus ....1 ekor.dari secret pond...(yg katanya Daisuke..handling with myself)...buat anak tiriku yg di Jkt...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


langsung clear dech......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...



papaku di surabaya memang pengertian walau aku anak tiri ....

jadi aku nambah laginya sekarang nih? tapi abis ini troy ikutan taniguchi GO yah?

----------


## troy

tak tanya papa sby dulu do.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

aku mau tanya .... di no 89 itu tangan siapa? lucuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  aku jadi kepingin milih nih

----------


## troy

tangan nya papa do...soalnya waktu itu juru foto nya om koinia.....

----------


## rvidella

> tangan nya papa do...soalnya waktu itu juru foto nya om koinia.....


mana papa kwang ... wes bobo yah? .... jadi milih sekarang lagi nih? buat support papa kwang?

----------


## topkoifarm

> aku mau tanya .... di no 89 itu tangan siapa? lucuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  aku jadi kepingin milih nih


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  .......tanya sama troy....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## troy

wah...kali ini dodo lagi jd premier customer...di handle lgs sama om top....kayak belanja ikan di sakai lgs dgn kentaro......  ::

----------


## rvidella

> wah...kali ini dodo lagi jd premier customer...di handle lgs sama om top....kayak belanja ikan di sakai lgs dgn kentaro......


kalo ini sama hiroji sakai donk huehehehehehehehehehe

OK gue pilih 3 lagi ... gue pilih 1 no 89 ... karena ada tangan perdebatan antara tangan papa tiri dan tangan saudara tiriku yang jahat (bad evil twin brother), Troy ...

Troy ... pilihin gue 1 ikan ...

1 lagi gue suruh temen yang lagi chatting buat pilihin gue

----------


## troy

nomer 89 udh dipilih om indon3sia do.....

----------


## troy

wah...aku gak berani pilihin....mata ku belum secanggih mata calon si empunya....  ::

----------


## troy

minta bantuan si gajah aja do....

----------


## rvidella

> minta bantuan si gajah aja do....


maunya dari u ......

pleaseeeeeee

ini temenku udah pilihin si macan tutul

xx_XXX: 58

aku jadi bingung .... no berapa yah?

ini thread gara2 troy jadi udah 39 halaman ... nyaingin region surabaya ... cuman bedanya disini dia berbahasa indonesia yang baik dan benar yah troy?

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....ok...ok.....thanks ...ya ...Do...
> 
> 
> anything to support you .... aku partisipasi because of mr top koi
> baru keduanya karena koi-s
> 
> 
> ...



Walaupun om Dodo sudah tak esmosi, namun saya merasa sebagai pemuncul kata "disqualifikasi "  di thread ini merasa bertanggung jawab. Secara personal saya sudah kirim sms pribadi ke Om Dodo. Dan mohon maap jika membuat suasana sempat tak kondusif. Tidak ada unsur kesengajaan dalam penulisan kata tersebut.

Back to Topic ..

Ayo ramaikan donation project dari Top Koi   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Walaupun om Dodo sudah tak esmosi, namun saya merasa sebagai pemuncul kata "disqualifikasi "  di thread ini merasa bertanggung jawab. Secara personal saya sudah kirim sms pribadi ke Om Dodo. Dan mohon maap jika membuat suasana sempat tak kondusif. Tidak ada unsur kesengajaan dalam penulisan kata tersebut.
> 
> Back to Topic ..
> 
> Ayo ramaikan donation project dari Top Koi


ada hukumannya om 
tidak bisa lari gitu saja
as a man ... harus gentleman kan?
hukuman harus diterima yah

pilihin gue satu ekor donk ..... biar troy pilihin satu

jadi dosa dosa kalian aku maafkan
my good friend pick 1 ... no 58 ... jadi masing2 kalian donasi 1 ... ok?

----------


## topkoifarm

ayo.....mana ini...troy,,,sama ..Glen....pilih2...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


batas pemilihan PUTARAN pertama adalah SELASA, 3 MARET jam 12.

untuk pemilihan sekarang udah mentok 3 ekor/orang deh om....
kalo emang masih nafsu... tunggu nanti setelah tanggal 3 MARET yak   ::   ::   ::  

kloter kedua yg di maksud ama troy hanya menentukan harga.... bukan untuk boleh milih lagi... milihnya lagi ntar setelah putaran pemilihan ini selesai.   ::   ::   ::  

KLOTER tidak sama dengan PUTARAN (very very different deh pokoknya)

----------


## rvidella

> ayo.....mana ini...troy,,,sama ..Glen....pilih2...



udah pada bobo kayaknya 

jadi gimana ... pilihanku berdasarkan pilihan mereka aja yah besok?

sementara dari aku ... ambil 58 ...ok papa top?

bro tenonx ... tetep aja gak puas ... ngeyellllllllllllll .... gue tetep aja gak ngerti ....

----------


## rvidella

nonx

jadi yang ini kagak sah donk?

akhirnya gue bisa ambil si 89 donk? huahahahaha digebukin bata dari bandung nanti gue ...





> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> 
> 
> Walaupun om Dodo sudah tak esmosi, namun saya merasa sebagai pemuncul kata "disqualifikasi "  di thread ini merasa bertanggung jawab. Secara personal saya sudah kirim sms pribadi ke Om Dodo. Dan mohon maap jika membuat suasana sempat tak kondusif. Tidak ada unsur kesengajaan dalam penulisan kata tersebut.
> 
> Back to Topic ..
> 
> Ayo ramaikan donation project dari Top Koi  
> ...


Weitss..untuung Bos Dodo baik hatinya..

Waduh punishment nya suattu kehormatan bagi saya ( anak kemaren sore di Koi), yang level nya jauh di bawah Om Top, Om Dodo dan Troy   ::  . Namun forum ini membuka kesempatan untuk speak out..
Tadinya saya siapkan amunisi untuk ambil nomor 1 pada periode 3. 

Jadi saya hanya sarankan ambil nomor 1. Sekali lagi ini saran, bukan berarti om Dodo harus mengambil pilihan draft no 3 saya ( urutan saya 13,68 dan 3 --> bukan berdasarkan kualitas tetapi strategi ekonomis   ::  ) Trading Strategy kali yaxx   ::  

Makasih..

----------


## rvidella

> Weitss..untuung Bos Dodo baik hatinya..
> 
> Jadi saya hanya sarankan ambil nomor 1. Sekali lagi ini saran, bukan berarti om Dodo harus mengambil pilihan draft no 3 saya ( urutan saya 13,68 dan 3 --> bukan berdasarkan kualitas tetapi strategi ekonomis   )
> 
> Makasih..


waduh .... aku baik ... huehehehehe   ::  

ok kalo sudah boeh milih ... kata om tenonx sih harusnya setelah tgl 3 maret yah?

aku pilih 58, 1, XX dari troy aja gue gak mau tahu pokoknya dia harus milihin

----------


## e-koi

mas dodo, aku sbnarx juga maw milih lagi 2 ek (sesuai komitmen pertama), tapi masih maw tunggu keputusan yg punya gawe aja deh...
(Nyari om Ajik...)

----------


## tenonx

> nonx
> 
> jadi yang ini kagak sah donk?
> 
> akhirnya gue bisa ambil si 89 donk? huahahahaha digebukin bata dari bandung nanti gue ...


gampangnya gini aja deh....... udah merasa pilih 3 ekor blon???
kalo udah... berhenti dulu aja.... tunggu nanti setelah tanggal 3 Maret
ok...................  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ga usah nambah2 dulu... ntar kalo emang ga habis... boleh kok di borong semua buat lu Do   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> nonx
> 
> jadi yang ini kagak sah donk?
> 
> akhirnya gue bisa ambil si 89 donk? huahahahaha digebukin bata dari bandung nanti gue ...
> 
> 
> ...



tenonx katanya mau ambil 5?
 gak jadi yah gara gara dulu kirain jadi milih di bawah gue gak tahunya itu cuman daftar doank yah bukan urutan pemilihan? huehehehe sempet rada bingung juga sih waktu itu ... cuman karena mau support papa surabaya yah ikutan lagi deh

tenonx katanya kalo ikutan ... bonus sakit hati dikasih tategoi dari secret secret bucket dari papa top koi .... ikan bukan dipelihara di mud pond or concrete pond ... tapi di ember di kamar mandi papa top koi   ::

----------


## tenonx

aku sih memberikan kesempatan untuk yang lain dulu.... pasalnya pengen borong 10 ekor... ikut2an om Dodo   ::   ::   ::   ::  

sekarang bantuin untuk ngrekap ama edit gambar dulu aja deh... ntar kalo udah kelar baru gantian aku yg pilih   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
biar ga bolak-balik pilihnya.... puyeng euy   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> biar ga bolak-balik pilihnya.... puyeng euy



sama nong

----------


## rvidella

nih kata om ajik nih .... yang peraturan benernya

Ajik Raffles: Sudah, asal quota 3 blm terpenuhi
Ajik Raffles: Klo sdh penuh, dia mesti nunggu tgl 3


aku tanya ... putaran kedua sudah mulai belum?

dan itu jawaban diatas ... jadi aku belum boleh milih juga ... karena sudah pilih 3 ...

----------


## e-koi

> nih kata om ajik nih .... yang peraturan benernya
> 
> Ajik Raffles: Sudah, asal quota 3 blm terpenuhi
> Ajik Raffles: Klo sdh penuh, dia mesti nunggu tgl 3
> 
> 
> aku tanya ... putaran kedua sudah mulai belum?
> 
> dan itu jawaban diatas ... jadi aku belum boleh milih juga ... karena sudah pilih 3 ...


Jelas Lugas Mantap Terpercaya, pilih nomor 2 calon DPR RI, whalah...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> nih kata om ajik nih .... yang peraturan benernya
> 
> Ajik Raffles: Sudah, asal quota 3 blm terpenuhi
> Ajik Raffles: Klo sdh penuh, dia mesti nunggu tgl 3
> 
> 
> aku tanya ... putaran kedua sudah mulai belum?
> ...



gimana kalo kita buat dia menjadi moderator .... apa yah

kemaren kan udah dibuat polling ttg poster

gimana kalo dibuat polling ttg moderator ...

----------


## troy

wah...aku tak semedi dulu aja do...ntar kalo wangsit nya di buka sekarang....sedangkan kalo belum boleh pilih...ntar wangsit nya malah diambil org laen......  ::   ::  
ini sebuah beban buat daku...milihin ikan buat senior per koi an.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> wah...aku tak semedi dulu aja do...ntar kalo wangsit nya di buka sekarang....sedangkan kalo belum boleh pilih...ntar wangsit nya malah diambil org laen......   
> ini sebuah beban buat daku...milihin ikan buat senior per koi an.....



senior-mu .... aku newbie sama kayak pak eddy nitto

----------


## troy

wah...kalo newbie kayak elo...trus gua ini apa ya....baby donk....  ::

----------


## dedigouw

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42. ari radja - 60 
43. dedigouw 21
44. dedigouw 98
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## torajiro

ho3x.. sorry om... saya baru sempat online lagi skrg... mo pilih ikanlagi nih.. nomer berapa aja ya yg belum terpilih?binggungnih...ada yg bisa bantu?

----------


## torajiro

lho...kok baru 42yg pilih? tak pikir saya udah telat... yg laen pada kemana nih?

----------


## troy

> lho...kok baru 42yg pilih? tak pikir saya udah telat... yg laen pada kemana nih?


ayo wes cepetan pilih...ntar semakin berkurang malah semakin bingung lho....

----------


## torajiro

saya pilih nomer 34deh berikutnya...  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> lho...kok baru 42yg pilih? tak pikir saya udah telat... yg laen pada kemana nih?
> 
> 
> ayo wes cepetan pilih...ntar semakin berkurang malah semakin bingung lho....


pilih1 lagi aja dulu om.. ntaryglaen nyusul lagi... soale blm ada yg sreg..  ::

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60 
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> 
> Weitss..untuung Bos Dodo baik hatinya..
> 
> Jadi saya hanya sarankan ambil nomor 1. Sekali lagi ini saran, bukan berarti om Dodo harus mengambil pilihan draft no 3 saya ( urutan saya 13,68 dan 3 --> bukan berdasarkan kualitas tetapi strategi ekonomis   )
> 
> Makasih..
> 
> ...





> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60 
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## tenonx

dodo ga boleh milih om.......  udah mentok 3 ekor  ::   ::  
apa biar khusus dodo boleh nambah langsung tapi harus 11 ekor???    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

ayo2..siapa yg mo pilih lagi?  ::

----------


## tenonx

yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> dodo ga boleh milih om.......  udah mentok 3 ekor   
> apa biar khusus dodo boleh nambah langsung tapi harus 11 ekor???


........yg mau pilih silahkan pilih dulu saja......sambil menunggu pak Ajik .....saya juga kurang jelas.....apabila di cancel ....ya tetap FUN saja......karena acara ini juga buat Majalah Kois...(buat amal).....ok....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> dodo ga boleh milih om.......  udah mentok 3 ekor   
> apa biar khusus dodo boleh nambah langsung tapi harus 11 ekor???      
> 
> 
> ........yg mau pilih silahkan pilih dulu saja......sambil menunggu pak Ajik .....saya juga kurang jelas.....apabila di cancel ....ya tetap FUN saja......karena acara ini juga buat Majalah Kois...(buat amal).....ok....


harusnya gpp toh ya...kan waktu daftar no nya urut...  ::

----------


## troy

saya cuman mau usul aja...ini khan udh masuk tingkatan harga ke dua...apa ndak sebaiknya bisa lgs pilih lagi 3 ikan....ntar setelah 66 terpilih bisa pilih lagi 3 ikan.....

----------


## torajiro

> saya cuman mau usul aja...ini khan udh masuk tingkatan harga ke dua...apa ndak sebaiknya bisa lgs pilih lagi 3 ikan....ntar setelah 66 terpilih bisa pilih lagi 3 ikan.....


lha yg pesan >9 ekor gmn nasibnya om?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya cuman mau usul aja...ini khan udh masuk tingkatan harga ke dua...apa ndak sebaiknya bisa lgs pilih lagi 3 ikan....ntar setelah 66 terpilih bisa pilih lagi 3 ikan.....
> 
> 
> lha yg pesan >9 ekor gmn nasibnya om?


wah...gak berani jawab...usulan gue belum di acc sama komandan....

----------


## tenonx

> wah...gak berani jawab...usulan gue belum di acc sama komandan....


sama...... aku sih cuman nurut ama aturan yang ada kok   ::   ::   ::  
kalo komandan udah acc.... nanti gambar tinggal aku update   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> nih kata om ajik nih .... yang peraturan benernya
> 
> Ajik Raffles: Sudah, asal quota 3 blm terpenuhi
> Ajik Raffles: Klo sdh penuh, dia mesti nunggu tgl 3
> 
> 
> aku tanya ... putaran kedua sudah mulai belum?
> ...


dodo diem ... dodo baca ... dodo merenung ....

----------


## e-koi

Nunggu tanggal 3 yah...

----------


## rvidella

> Nunggu tanggal 3 yah...



nunggu Taniguchi GO kapan serame topkoi kawarimono keeping contest
susah emang kalo gak ada tukang beduk (read: Troy, my evil twin brother)

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Nunggu tanggal 3 yah...
> 
> 
> 
> nunggu Taniguchi GO kapan serame topkoi kawarimono keeping contest
> susah emang kalo gak ada tukang beduk (read: Troy, my evil twin brother)


Satu jual pisang goreng, satu lagi jual pizza... 
And we were in Indonesia... Taste pisang goreng lebih enyak juga muuraahh...
Makanya jual pisang goreng yuks...
Sori om jas kiding... Hehe

----------


## mrbunta

wuih rame sekali.

----------


## sferryirawan

Udah mulai yg Gobanan kah ? Cek dech....   ::   ::   ::  
Ealah, masih cepekan to, lama banget hueheheheheh 

Untung satu ikan yg diincer masih belom lolos audisi... moga2 masih selamat sampai putaran gobanan mulai... hope hope...   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Udah mulai yg Gobanan kah ? Cek dech....     
> Ealah, masih cepekan to, lama banget hueheheheheh 
> 
> Untung satu ikan yg diincer masih belom lolos audisi... moga2 masih selamat sampai putaran gobanan mulai... hope hope...


wuik ngincer yg murah meriah.
brp ekor?

----------


## tenonx

lha gimana.... mau langsung boleh pilih nerusin yang terdahulu apa gimana   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Nunggu tanggal 3 yah...
> 
> 
> 
> nunggu Taniguchi GO kapan serame topkoi kawarimono keeping contest
> susah emang kalo gak ada tukang beduk (read: Troy, my evil twin brother)


kembarannya sapa do....sebenernya tukang beduk yg asli itu malah si gajah do....gua khan cuman jd wakilnya saja.....  ::

----------


## troy

> Udah mulai yg Gobanan kah ? Cek dech....     
> Ealah, masih cepekan to, lama banget hueheheheheh 
> 
> Untung satu ikan yg diincer masih belom lolos audisi... moga2 masih selamat sampai putaran gobanan mulai... hope hope...


rasanya harapan nya tipis fer...abis di sini banyak mata elang seh....

----------


## rvidella

nunggu nunggu nunggu .... belum boleh keluar kandang  ... masih dihukum sampe tanggal 3

udah tanggal 3 udah lupa deh

----------


## isman

> nunggu nunggu nunggu .... belum boleh keluar kandang  ... masih dihukum sampe tanggal 3
> 
> udah tanggal 3 udah lupa deh


nunggu sampe tgl 3 ada apa ya  ::   ::   ::  apa ikannya mau di obral  ::   ::   :: ,kalau aku lagi nunggu sampai giliran pemilihan kloter ke 3 aja,mudah2an masih tersisa yang lumayan2  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

wah, angka 3 artinya angka keramat di forum ini kaleee. Nanti kalo udah tgl 3, aku mau milih no 3 sama 33 deh...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
ane kan belajar jadi beduk

----------


## ad666

misi permisi.... numpang lewat...

boleh duong yang nomer 66 .. .. .. mnurut penerawangan ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60 
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## e-koi

> misi permisi.... numpang lewat...
> 
> boleh duong yang nomer 66 .. .. .. mnurut penerawangan ...


Yg pilih nama 666, nomor ikan 66, posting jam 6.06 wita. Ada apa ini? Jadi merinding...

----------


## tenonx

yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> misi permisi.... numpang lewat...
> 
> boleh duong yang nomer 66 .. .. .. mnurut penerawangan ...   
> 
> 
> Yg pilih nama 666, nomor ikan 66, posting jam 6.06 wita. Ada apa ini? Jadi merinding...


seperti icon ini ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> misi permisi.... numpang lewat...
> 
> boleh duong yang nomer 66 .. .. .. mnurut penerawangan ...   
> 
> 
> Yg pilih nama 666, nomor ikan 66, posting jam 6.06 wita. Ada apa ini? Jadi merinding...


  ::   ::   ::  
ati-ati...kalo bulan purnama koi nya kluar taring......  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

om troy ... dodo ndak boleh milih
jadi batalin no 1 and 58 nanti diomelin loh ... ntar aja yah




> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...

----------


## troy

biarain dulu aja do...saya cuman mengulang tulisannya om top koq....

----------


## rvidella

> biarain dulu aja do...saya cuman mengulang tulisannya om top koq....



ooooo begono ... berarti u siapin 1 ekor ikan lagi donk buat aku huehehehehehe ayo troy mimpi dulu yah biar menang aku ini

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> biarain dulu aja do...saya cuman mengulang tulisannya om top koq....
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo begono ... berarti u siapin 1 ekor ikan lagi donk buat aku huehehehehehe ayo troy mimpi dulu yah biar menang aku ini


tak bermimpi dulu do....

----------


## rvidella

> tak bermimpi dulu do....


silahkan troy
eh putaran ke dua pilih 3 ini lagi
apa udah bebas?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> tak bermimpi dulu do....
> 
> 
> silahkan troy
> eh putaran ke dua pilih 3 ini lagi
> apa udah bebas?


ndak tau do...om ajik belum muncul neh....

----------


## wahyu

aq nomer 37

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60 
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.

----------


## h3ln1k

ayo2 sayang anak sayang anak dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::

----------


## troy

iya..pemilihnya koq pada macet ya....

----------


## rvidella

> iya..pemilihnya koq pada macet ya....


tolong pak polisi ... diatur yang baik yah

dinnnnn dinnnnnnn suara klakson ku

----------


## Glenardo

KENapa macet yah? Padahal waktu di voting sudah memenuhi kuota. Mungkin karena ada kebijakan yang di buat menimbulkan pro-kontra dan like-dislike..  ::  

Yah anyway, sukseskan donation program ini...

Kudu di kasi promosi apa lagi nih?

Ide ku:
-langgsung saja di tunjuk lokasi pengambilan per kota. Mungkin sudah di kasi gratis ongkirnya , namun handling nya bingung kali   ::  
-Beli 3 diskon 10% (itung2 bayar VAT deh)  ::  
-ATau ikutin gaya Om Ronny, Kalo keeping contest ga juara kasi cash back guarantee   ::  

sekeder selingan joke pagi hari loh..

_Kapan yah mulai antrian 67  :P _

----------


## e-koi

sundul ah, 
Andai udah diijinin aku dah pilih2 lagi

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> iya..pemilihnya koq pada macet ya....
> 
> 
> tolong pak polisi ... diatur yang baik yah
> 
> dinnnnn dinnnnnnn suara klakson ku


ada yg pengen ngebut....tapi banyak yg nunggu di tikungan seh....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

di jamin besok siang pasti rame lagi...

----------


## troy

> di jamin besok siang pasti rame lagi...


  ::   ::   ::  besok semua rambu2 lalu lintas di lepas semua ya....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Besok 3 in 1 ditiadakan ya...
Mulai jam 12.00 waktu server...

----------


## e-koi

> Besok 3 in 1 ditiadakan ya...
> Mulai jam 12.00 waktu server...


PERTAMAX...
Siap2 dulu ah, nyiapin amunisi dan pasang reminder

----------


## sferryirawan

Kok masih sepi... ?   ::

----------


## ad666

.. masih ada 2 neh jatah ..... ambil yang mana ya?  ::

----------


## adepe

> Besok 3 in 1 ditiadakan ya...
> Mulai jam 12.00 waktu server...


kalo 3in! dihapuskan, gimana kebijakan harganya om?

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Besok 3 in 1 ditiadakan ya...
> Mulai jam 12.00 waktu server...
> 
> 
> kalo 3in! dihapuskan, gimana kebijakan harganya om?



he4x..baru mau tanya harga nya berapa   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tetap,
Kelompok I: --> urutan pilihan 1 - 33, Rp 150 ribu (full)
Kelompok II: --> urutan pilihan 34 - 66, Rp 100 ribu (masih ada quotanya)
Kelompok III: --> urutan pilihan 67 - 99, rp 50 ribu (masih nunggu giliran)

----------


## ad666

--   ::   -- sangat tegas.. . . cocok jadi Capres... .. ..  ::

----------


## ad666

::   ::   ::   ::   ::    misi permisi saya tertarik nomor 16 . . . dah ada belum ya?  :P

----------


## troy

> misi permisi saya tertarik nomor 16 . . . dah ada belum ya?  :P


16 belum ada yg booking om....gimana?booking sekarang atau nunggu besok rebutan nya?  ::

----------


## ad666

. . .   ::   saiki wae ah... selak ilang sinyal...   ::  
kalo malem telk**** fl***nya susah nyambung om, maklum jauh dari hingar bingar tower operator seluler  :P

----------


## troy

> . . .    saiki wae ah... selak ilang sinyal...   
> kalo malem telk**** fl***nya susah nyambung om, maklum jauh dari hingar bingar tower operator seluler  :P


confirm dulu om...ntar saya masukin di list....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> . . .    saiki wae ah... selak ilang sinyal...   
> kalo malem telk**** fl***nya susah nyambung om, maklum jauh dari hingar bingar tower operator seluler  :P
> 
> 
> confirm dulu om...ntar saya masukin di list....


mana list terbaru?

udah gak sabar buat tanggal 3 nih huehehehehehe ya gak troy
pengen tahu pilihan troy buat gue yang mana

----------


## tenonx

> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...

----------


## ad666

mana neh antusias sikut2annya?  ::

----------


## ad666

... misi permisi  saya pilih 27 . . .

----------


## mrbunta

kok sepi ya. bagaimana nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> ...


ntar saya pilih pake ilmu bang bang tut lho do...

----------


## ad666

om, punyaku dah  masuk list to?... smoga perkembangannya bisa mengiringi my new baby   ::

----------


## troy

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60 
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
om ad666 tolong dikoreksi kalo ada kesalahan.....

----------


## e-koi

Mulai pilih2 ikan...

----------


## ad666

> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...


sori ney om  ::   kan dah tanggal tiga neh ... gak masuk ke kelompok 3 ya?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Aturannya urut kacang dulu   ::  
Pada nunggu di harga 50 ribuan ya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Aturannya urut kacang dulu   
> Pada nunggu di harga 50 ribuan ya


iya om. bagaimana nih. ada solusi laen gak?

----------


## ad666

> Aturannya urut kacang dulu   
> Pada nunggu di harga 50 ribuan ya


kena cepek dong ane?

----------


## e-koi

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47

nambah satu lagiii... ikannya emang tinggal sisa yah... pantes kalee pada nungguin jagi gobanan...


hehehe

----------


## rvidella

> Aturannya urut kacang dulu   
> Pada nunggu di harga 50 ribuan ya


aturannya gimana sih
sampe 66 yah

tapi kalo udah tanggal 3 aku dah boleh milih lagi donk?

ayo donk mas
pengen milih nih
tapi gak boleh

----------


## e-koi

3 in one ditiadakan to?

----------


## tenonx

> tapi kalo udah tanggal 3 aku dah boleh milih lagi donk?
> 
> ayo donk mas
> pengen milih nih
> tapi gak boleh


udah bener om Dodo, ayo cepetan milih lagi... kan masih ada jatah banyak kan om Dodo... mo diborong semua jg boleh lho   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

[quote="e-koi"]KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10

----------


## rvidella

akhirnya tenonx milih juga yah .....

jadi full listnya mana nih?




> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> ...

----------


## rvidella

ayo nonx ... minta gambar yang udah di update yah

gue duluan bentar yah ... kebelet milih 70, 78 .... udah kepilih belum? kalo belum mau mau mau

----------


## ad666

> ayo nonx ... minta gambar yang udah di update yah
> 
> gue duluan bentar yah ... kebelet milih 70, 78 .... udah kepilih belum? kalo belum mau mau mau


kalo di listku belom om . . .   ::  . .

----------


## BeauKoi

Peraturan-nya memperlambat proses pilih ikan nih...
Bagaimana pak ajik  ::

----------


## ad666

> Peraturan-nya memperlambat proses pilih ikan nih...
> Bagaimana pak ajik


 .. ..  ::   .. .. 
3 .... mau?

----------


## tenonx

yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   :: 

Mulai tanggal 3 Maret sudah tidak ada kuota bagi yang ingin memilih bisa langsung menyebutkan semua pilihannya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

om Dodo, pilihan no 70, dan 78 udah aku tambahkan.

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78

btw.... om ad666 ..... itu mau pilih no 3 atau gimana???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shark_fortuner

> :P pasti keren2 ikannya, aku ndaptar om!
> Sambil nunggu update, aku denger muzik dulu. Diobok obok aernya diobok obok, ada koinya kecil-kecil pada mabok...



wkwkwkwkwkwkwk    ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

nonx

dodo 58 dan 01 belum?

gue udah milih berapa sih

3 pertama, 58, 01, 70, 78 jadi 7 yah

gue pilih 3 lagi yah terus troy pilihin gue satu
jadi gue klop sudah 11

3 pilihan terakhir: 61, 09, 25

sekarang giliran dengerin troy main cap cip cup

----------


## tenonx

uuuppppsssssssss..........
sorry bos, kelupaan yg dua itu   ::   ::   ::   ::  

besok deh g update... skrg baru mo upload fb dulu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

yang belum terpilih   ::   ::   ::  









ayo ayo ayo dipilih dipilih dipilih   ::   ::   :: 

Mulai tanggal 3 Maret sudah tidak ada kuota bagi yang ingin memilih bisa langsung menyebutkan semua pilihannya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

KELOMPOK II (34-66, Rp 100.000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25

ayo yang mau nambahin   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

inilah kira2 hasil besarnya jenis beni kumonryu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya ambil No. 17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93, 97
Tapi saya gak ikut keeping contest ya.... takut bias   ::

----------


## ad666

> Saya ambil No. 17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93, 97
> Tapi saya gak ikut keeping contest ya.... takut bias


Bias gimana om?  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Jadi om Ajik masuk sah kan  yah? Biar ga bias, sesuai usulam Om Ajik, tak di ikut sertakan keeping contest karena plat Hijau ( Moderator).

Jadi sudah masuk yang 50 rb belom yah?  ::

----------


## eka

ikut lagi ah...  ::   ::  

no 26...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Saya ambil No. 17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93, 97
> Tapi saya gak ikut keeping contest ya.... takut bias  
> 
> 
> Bias gimana om?


Cuma jaga - jaga aja, biar netral... berlebihan ya   ::

----------


## Glenardo

34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kelompok II (34 - 66, Rp 100,000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97

Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91

----------


## adepe

> Kelompok II (34 - 66, Rp 100,000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> 40.indon3sia 89
> 41.nox 96
> ...

----------


## adepe

om...

nanya aja ini mah... gak ada maksud apa-apa  :: 

katanya kan kumonryu mah berubah terus ya polanya from time to time...
nah pertanyaannya, setelah sekian lama kita berkutat dengan pemilihan via foto,
apakah sekarang penampakan kumonryu tersebut masih sama aslinya dengan foto?  ::

----------


## isman

aku milih lagi 05,64,

----------


## ari-radja

06, 20, 87 belum dipilih kan om tenonk?

Ajik Raffles wrote:
Kelompok II (34 - 66, Rp 100,000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97

Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. ari-radja 06
71. ari-radja 20
72. ari-radja 87

Lanjuuuut................................

----------


## ari-radja

Terbaru:

Kelompok II (34 - 66, Rp 100,000)
34.fat fat.....42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97

Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87

Lanjuuuut................................

----------


## sferryirawan

Nambah no 92 Nox

----------


## sferryirawan

> Terbaru:
> 
> Kelompok II (34 - 66, Rp 100,000)
> 34.fat fat.....42
> 35.eka, 65
> 36.irsan, 76
> 37.e-koi, 63
> 38.indon3sia 56
> 39.indon3sia 72
> ...

----------


## tenonx

Terbaru:

Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
Lanjuuuut................................

----------


## tenonx

Hanya tinggal 20 ekor lagi, SIAPA CEPAT DAPAT





> katanya kan kumonryu mah berubah terus ya polanya from time to time...
> nah pertanyaannya, setelah sekian lama kita berkutat dengan pemilihan via foto,
> apakah sekarang penampakan kumonryu tersebut masih sama aslinya dengan foto?


kayaknya yang berhak jawab om top deh..... yang penting... jangan lama2 pilihnya... keburu nanti udah berubah lagi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

nambah, 12 dan 46

----------


## ad666

nambah gak ya>>>>>>???? . . nitip yo mas ?

----------


## e-koi

Sekedar usul nih untuk panitia, kan kloter tujuan palu udah byk niy :
Om isman 5, om ad666 3 dan aku 6 ekor (total sementara 15 ekor, mkg bisa lebih). Usul saya sapa tahu bisa dibantu dalam hal biaya pengiriman seperti rekan2 yg ke jakarta, jogja, semarang atau bandung. Ya pasti tidak semua biaya, mkg free PCR begichu. Mudah2an bisa jadi pertimbangan, thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54

----------


## e-koi

> Kelompok III (67 - ..., Rp 50,000)
> 67. Eka 26
> 68. Glenardo 91
> 69. Adepe 81
> 70. isman 05
> 71. isman 64
> 72. ari-radja 06
> 73. ari-radja 20
> 74. ari-radja 87
> ...


81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46

LANJUUTT

----------


## topkoifarm

titipam dari...Diamond...50......Irawan...38..

----------


## troy

saya pilih nomer 51....biar cepet habis....jd ikan bisa segera dibagi....

----------


## Nachacha

nambah 74, 86, 94

----------


## troy

Rekapan Sementara
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89.
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.
96.
97.
98.
99.

LANJUUTT

----------


## rvidella

> Jadi om Ajik masuk sah kan  yah? Biar ga bias, sesuai usulam Om Ajik, tak di ikut sertakan keeping contest karena plat Hijau ( Moderator).
> 
> Jadi sudah masuk yang 50 rb belom yah?



gue juga donk?

----------


## mrbunta

wuih kurang dikit. kebutttttttt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nox

biar cepet abis...
no. 14

----------


## rvidella

> wuih kurang dikit. kebutttttttt


u donk mr gajah
eh mrbunbun

----------


## troy

Rekapan Sementara
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90.
91.
92.
93.
94.
95.
96.
97.
98.
99.

LANJUUTT[/quote]

----------


## ad666

... semoga malam ini sokd out ....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuih kurang dikit. kebutttttttt   
> 
> 
> u donk mr gajah
> eh mrbunbun


aku udah no1 pilihnya  :P

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Ayo mas gadjah mada, mosok cuma pilih satu. Whalah pie iki. Udah habisin aja tinggal 9 juga...

----------


## mrbunta

> Ayo mas gadjah mada, mosok cuma pilih satu. Whalah pie iki. Udah habisin aja tinggal 9 juga...


kolam udah penuhhhhhhhhhh, loh katanya om e-koi ambil 10. jatah nya udah di ambil blom?

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ayo mas gadjah mada, mosok cuma pilih satu. Whalah pie iki. Udah habisin aja tinggal 9 juga...
> 
> 
> kolam udah penuhhhhhhhhhh, loh katanya om e-koi ambil 10. jatah nya udah di ambil blom?


... tambabh dikit kan gak penuh2 amat om ..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


udah penuh amat ini   ::

----------


## troy

ayo...tinggal 10 ekor neh.....

----------


## isman

aku nambah lagi 19 & 68

----------


## rvidella

> udah penuh amat ini


ualah alasan ... taro ember .... katanya koi-kichi   ::

----------


## troy

Rekapan Sementara
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90. Isman 19
91. Isman 68
92.
93.
94.
95.
96.
97.
98.
99.

LANJUUTT

----------


## e-koi

> Rekapan Sementara
> 1. mrbunta, No. 32
> 2. troy, 82
> 3. isman, 90
> 4. nox, 15
> 5. sferryirawan, 62
> 6. sferryirawan, 41
> 7. Beaukoi, 40
> 8. Beaukoi, 99
> ...


92-99 gadjah
Hehehe

----------


## torajiro

om.. nomer brp aja yg blm terpilih? binggung aku... bantuin donk...

----------


## torajiro

aku pilih no 11 & 68 om..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> udah penuh amat ini  
> 
> 
> ualah alasan ... taro ember .... katanya koi-kichi


  ::  om dodo mau terima penitipan? kalau mau aku ambil lagi

----------


## eka

ikut lagi ya...  ::   ::  

*no 29 & 53*

----------


## tenonx

Hanya tinggal *5* ekor lagi, SIAPA CEPAT DAPAT






> aku pilih no 11 & 68 om..


sorry om tora... yg 68 udah keduluan ama om isman

Daftar Rekapan terakhir sementara:
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90. Isman 19
91. Isman 68
92. torajiro 11
93. eka 29
94. eka 53
95.
96.
97.
98.
99.

LANJUUTT

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ayo mas gadjah mada, mosok cuma pilih satu. Whalah pie iki. Udah habisin aja tinggal 9 juga...
> 
> 
> kolam udah penuhhhhhhhhhh, loh katanya om e-koi ambil 10. jatah nya udah di ambil blom?


Aku cuma booking 5 di depan om... Udah milih 6 hehe. Udah ah, biar kasih kesempatan yg lain.
Ayo ayo tinggal 5 nih, tjepat tjepat nanti tidak kebahagian loh kamoe...

----------


## mrbunta

om dodo udah berapa ya?
om dodoooooooo
om tenonxxxxxxxxx
 ::

----------


## tenonx

om Dodo baru 10.... yg ke sebelas nunggu Troy suruh pilihin.... malah ngilang.....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om Dodo baru 10.... yg ke sebelas nunggu Troy suruh pilihin.... malah ngilang.....


aku yg milih ta?
di bonda bandi ae  ::   ::

----------


## troy

ntar aku pilihkan buat dodo di nomer 99 aja dech......  ::   ::   ::  
gimana do?setuju ya.....

----------


## tenonx

> aku yg milih ta?
> di bonda bandi ae


ehem ehem...... bahasa mana tuh ya????   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

bonda-bandi itu bahasa gajah nonx....kalo kita biasanya pake bang...bang...tut....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> ntar aku pilihkan buat dodo di nomer 99 aja dech......    
> gimana do?setuju ya.....


wes di pek beaukoi

----------


## tenonx

> wes di pek beaukoi


maksudnya nanti kalo udah urutan ke-99 biar troy yg pilih

bukan pilih ikan no 99  :P  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ntar aku pilihkan buat dodo di nomer 99 aja dech......    
> gimana do?setuju ya.....
> 
> 
> wes di pek beaukoi


maksud ku ntar urutan ke 99 jah....

----------


## irsan

Daftar Rekapan terakhir sementara:
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90. Isman 19
91. Isman 68
92. torajiro 11
93. eka 29
94. eka 53
95. Irsan 02
96.
97.
98.
99.

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

ikutan masih bisa ya??
dah sisanya aku ambil ke empat empatnya biar ndang jalan, boleh?
dapet no 22,44,77 dan 69
no 96,97,98 dan 99

----------


## e-koi

::  WARNING!!  ::  
Nah lo, semoea ikan soedah terjoeal, dengan om cup2muah2 sebagai penutup dg 4 ikan terakhir.
Sekarang bgmana hayo, apakah udah bisa direkap mengenai jumlah peserta, jumlah ikan per peserta, jumlah nominal yg harus dibayar, dst. Mas tenonx, mas troy, mas gadjah! Mohon bantuannya...

----------


## tenonx

*SOLD OUT*

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Daftar Rekapan terakhir sementara:
1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90. Isman 19
91. Isman 68
92. torajiro 11
93. eka 29
94. eka 53
95. Irsan 02
96. cupcupmuahmuah 22
97. cupcupmuahmuah 44 
98. cupcupmuahmuah 69
99. cupcupmuahmuah 77

----------


## troy

waduh...dodo ndak kebagian neh.....abis lgs disikat abis seh.....
terima kasih buat om cupcupmuahmuah karena telah menutup acara keeping contest ini.
om ajik....ikan yg di booked sama om ajik gimana?

----------


## tenonx

Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan	Total Ikan dan Nominal
1.               1. mrbunta, No. 32                  *Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb < ini harusnya 300rb neh    pilih pertama kok  :P  :P  :P     
2.*               2. troy, 82                  150rb
*85. troy 51                  50rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 200rb
3.*               3. isman, 90                  150rb
                 33. isman, 28                  150rb
                 70. isman 05                  50rb
                 71. isman 64                  50rb
                 90. isman 19                  50rb
*                 91. isman 68                  50rb	Total 6 ekor, nominal 500rb
4.*               4. nox, 15                  150rb
                 41. nox 96                  100rb
*                 89. nox 14                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 300rb
5.*               5. sferryirawan, 62                  150rb
                 6. sferryirawan, 41                  150rb
*                 75. Sferryirawan 92                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 350rb
6.*               7. Beaukoi, 40                  150rb
*                 8. Beaukoi, 99                  150rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 300rb
7.*               9. e-koi, 52                  150rb
                 16. e-koi,57                  150rb
                 37. e-koi, 63                  100rb
                 52. e-koi 47                  100rb
                 81. E-koi 12                  50rb
*                 82. E-koi 46                  50rb	Total 6 ekor, nominal 600rb
8.*               10. reinz, 79                  150rb
*                 11. reinz, 73                  150rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 300rb
9.*               12. alicante, 59                  150rb
*                 13. alicante, 67                  150rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 300rb
10.*               14. irawan, 45                  150rb
*                  84. Irawan 38                  50rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 200rb
11.*               15. diamond, 36                  150rb
*                  83. Diamond 50                  50rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 200rb
12.*               17. adepe, 95                  150rb
*                  69. Adepe 81                  50rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 200rb
13.*               18. karhoma, 84                  150rb
*                  19. karhoma, 55                  150rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 300rb
14.*               20. nachacha, 3                  150rb
                  86. Nachacha 74                  50rb
                  87. Nachacha 86                  50rb
*                  88. Nachacha 94                  50rb	Total 4 ekor, nominal 300rb
15.               21. herdi, 88                  150rb	Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb
16.*               22. torajiro, 49                  150rb
                  45. torajiro 34                  100rb
*                  92. torajiro 11                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 300rb
17.*                  23. rvidella, 18                  150rb
                  24. rvidella, 33                  150rb
                  25. rvidella, 39                  150rb
                  46. rvidella 58                  100rb
                  47. rvidella 01                  100rb
                  54. rvidella 70                  100rb
                  55. rvidella 78                  100rb
                  56. rvidella 61                  100rb
                  57. rvidella 09                  100rb
*                  58. rvidella 25                  100rb	Total 10 ekor, nominal 1150rb
18.*               26. Glenardo, 13                  150rb
                  68. Glenardo 91                  50rb
*                  80. Glenardo 54                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 250rb
19.*               27. hadi SE, 24                  150rb
                  28. hadi SE, 31                  150rb
*                  29. hadi SE, 4                  150rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 450rb
20.*               30. Achmad, 7                  150rb
                  31. Achmad, 8                  150rb
*                  32. Achmad, 80                  150rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 450rb
21.               34. fat fat42                  100rb	Total 1 ekor, nominal 100rb
22.*               35. eka, 65                  100rb
                  67. eka 26                  50rb
                  93. eka 29                  50rb
*                  94. eka 53                  50rb	Total 4 ekor, nominal 250rb
23.*               36.irsan, 76                  100rb
*                  95. Irsan 02                  50rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 150rb
24.*               38. indon3sia 56                  100rb
                  39. indon3sia 72                  100rb
*                  40. indon3sia 89                  100rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 300rb
25.*               42. ari radja 60                  100rb
                  72. ari-radja 06                  50rb
                  73. ari-radja 20                  50rb
*                  74. ari-radja 87                  50rb	Total 4 ekor, nominal 250rb
26.*               43. dedigouw 21                  100rb
*                  44. dedigouw 98                  100rb	Total 2 ekor, nominal 200rb
27.*               48. ad666 66                  100rb
                  50. ad666 16                  100rb
*                  51. ad666 27                  100rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 300rb
28.               49. wahyu 37                  100rb	Total 1 ekor, nominal 100rb
29.*               53. tenonx 10                  100rb
                  76. tenonx 83                  50rb
                  77. tenonx 30                  50rb
                  78. tenonx 48                  50rb
*                  79. tenonx 75                  50rb	Total 5 ekor, nominal 300rb
30.*               96. cupcupmuahmuah 22                  50rb
                  97. cupcupmuahmuah 44                  50rb
                  98. cupcupmuahmuah 69                  50rb
                  99. cupcupmuahmuah 77                  50rb	Total 4 ekor, nominal 200rb

*Total peserta (minus om Ajik) = 30 orang dengan total ikan 91 ekor*

59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97

Terima kasih buat semua yang telah menyumbang melalui keeping kontes ini demi kemajuan KOI-s   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkk dah sold out. jadi komisi keluar  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> asikkkkkkkk dah sold out. jadi komisi keluar


jangan lupa loh jah   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> asikkkkkkkk dah sold out. jadi komisi keluar  
> 
> 
> jangan lupa loh jah


kalau ke sby tak jak wisata kuliner dari pagi sampe malem   ::

----------


## nox

> Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
> No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan 
>              4. nox, 15                  150rb
>                  41. nox 96                  50rb
>                 89. nox 14                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 250rb


om.. saya 250k ato 300k ?

----------


## rvidella

> Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
> No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan	Total Ikan dan Nominal
> 1.               1. mrbunta, No. 32                  [b]Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb < ini harusnya 300rb neh    pilih pertama kok  :P  :P  :P


  setuju bener

----------


## rvidella

> waduh...dodo ndak kebagian neh.....abis lgs disikat abis seh.....
> terima kasih buat om cupcupmuahmuah karena telah menutup acara keeping contest ini.
> om ajik....ikan yg di booked sama om ajik gimana?



iya nih dasar bonek yang satu ini cuman bisa mimpi aja buat milihin aku ...
tapi gak apa biar yang lain kebagian yah 

transfer kemana?

papa kwang ... aku dikirim langsung aja yah and tulis aja diambil di stasiun manggarai yah ... apa ada sekalian anakan marlena apa anakan jamila yang bisa diambil?   ::  
katanya benigoi top semua yah hehehehehehe

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> waduh...dodo ndak kebagian neh.....abis lgs disikat abis seh.....
> terima kasih buat om cupcupmuahmuah karena telah menutup acara keeping contest ini.
> om ajik....ikan yg di booked sama om ajik gimana?
> 
> 
> 
> iya nih dasar bonek yang satu ini cuman bisa mimpi aja buat milihin aku ...
> ...


waduh ada transaksi gelap kie. di sensor dulu. biar dapet komisi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

waduh, gajah e dapat banyak komisi nih... jangan lupa traktirannya ya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

. .  misi permisi . . .
transfer kemana yah? ongkirnya gemana? . . . masalahnya per tanggal 10 s.d. 13 bakal gak bisa online . . Dinas ke daerah ga ada sinyal . . .

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
> No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan 
>              4. nox, 15                  150rb
>                  41. nox 96                  50rb
>                 89. nox 14                  50rb	Total 3 ekor, nominal 250rb
> 
> 
> om.. saya 250k ato 300k ?


sorry om... salah tulis... harusnya yg benar
41. nox 96 100rb jadi total 3 ekor, 300rb

maaf   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


ojo lali komisi buat saya ya....

----------


## e-koi

Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan	Total Ikan dan Nominal

1. mrbunta, No. 32                  [b]Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb < ini harusnya 300rb neh   ::   ::  pilih pertama kok  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::  

2. troy, 82, 51 (2 ekor), nominal 200rb
3. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
4. nox, 15,  96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
5. sferryirawan, 62, 41, 92  (3 ekor), nominal 350rb
6. Beaukoi, 40, 99 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb
7. e-koi, 52, 57, 63,  47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
8. reinz, 79, 73 ( 2 ekor), nominal 300rb
9. alicante, 59, 67 ( 2 ekor), nominal 300rb
10.irawan, 45, 38 (2 ekor), nominal 200rb
11.diamond, 36, 50 (2 ekor), nominal 200rb
12.adepe, 95, 81 (2 ekor), nominal 200rb
13.karhoma, 84, 55 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb
14.nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
15.herdi, 88 (1 ekor), nominal 150rb
16.torajiro, 49, 34, 11 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
17.rvidella, 18, 33, 39, 58, 01, 70, 78, 61, 09, 25      (10 ekor), nominal 1150rb
18.Glenardo, 13, 91, 54 (3 ekor), nominal 250rb
19.hadi SE, 24, 31, 4 (3 ekor), nominal 450rb
20.Achmad, 7, 8, 80 (3 ekor), nominal 450rb
21.fat fat42  1 ekor, nominal 100rb
22. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
23.irsan, 76, 02  (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
24. indon3sia 56, 72, 89 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
25.ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
26.dedigouw 21, 98 (2 ekor), nominal 200rb
27. ad666 66, 16,  27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
28.wahyu 37 1 ekor, nominal 100rb
29.tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75  (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
30.cupcupmuahmuah 22, 44, 69, 77  (4 ekor), nominal 200rb

*Total peserta (minus om Ajik) = 30 orang dengan total ikan 91 ekor*

31. Ajik 17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93, 97 (8 ekor) 800rb.
Dana terkumpul (akan) 9.900rb.

----------


## topkoifarm

untuk persiapan pengiriman......tolongya mrbunta ,,,,di print kan nomer2 gambar koi dan pemiliknya .....juga  pada rekan2 peserta....absen kotanya ya....terus kalau bisa koordinasi ...kalau bisa satu nama penerima untuk per kota,,,,,,,ok......untuk peserta sby bisa diambil di rumah (tentunya kalau sudah transfer ke rekening yg ditentukan pak Ajik.)...buat Dodo paket 1 box khusus buat punyamu..diambil sendiri di stasiun manggarai.(tgl pengiriman nanti saya conform lewat HP)................thanks pada rekan2 koi-s atas suksesnya acara ini..........

----------


## mrbunta

> untuk persiapan pengiriman......tolongya mrbunta ,,,,di print kan nomer2 gambar koi dan pemiliknya .....juga  pada rekan2 peserta....absen kotanya ya....terus kalau bisa koordinasi ...kalau bisa satu nama penerima untuk per kota,,,,,,,ok......untuk peserta sby bisa diambil di rumah (tentunya kalau sudah transfer ke rekening yg ditentukan pak Ajik.)...buat Dodo paket 1 box khusus buat punyamu..diambil sendiri di stasiun manggarai.(tgl pengiriman nanti saya conform lewat HP)................thanks pada rekan2 koi-s atas suksesnya acara ini..........


SIAPPPPPPPPPP om.

----------


## mrbunta

> Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
> No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan	Total Ikan dan Nominal
> 
> 1. mrbunta, No. 32                  [b]Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb < ini harusnya 300rb neh    pilih pertama kok  :P  :P  :P


  ::   ::   ::  
kok jahat e

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Daftar Rekapan Terakhir:
> No Peserta               No pemilihan ikan	Total Ikan dan Nominal
> 
> 1. mrbunta, No. 32                  [b]Total 1 ekor, nominal 150rb < ini harusnya 300rb neh    pilih pertama kok  :P  :P  :P     
> 
> 
>     
> kok jahat e


Aku mek copy paste maz...

----------


## mrbunta

ada yg bisa bantu gak dari tiap nama di beri nama kota nya
mau di lembur nih.   ::

----------


## e-koi

TUJUAN PALU

3. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
...
7. e-koi, 52, 57, 63,  47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
...
27. ad666 66, 16,  27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
...

----------


## mrbunta

> TUJUAN PALU
> 
> 3. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
> ...
> 7. e-koi, 52, 57, 63,  47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
> ...
> 27. ad666 66, 16,  27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
> ...


tolong di copy paste aja om. biar liat nya gampang   ::

----------


## tenonx

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ___________________
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

pak Ari mau di kirim via solo atau mau sekalian aja lewat Jogja???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih buat partisipasi seluruh member. Ini benar2 kegiatan dari member untuk member. Hehehe. 

Sekarang kita masuk ke tahap pembayaran dan pengiriman/ pengambilan ikan

Untuk pembayaran mohon transfer ke nomor rekening yang ada dalam aturan main keeping contest ini, berikut tata cara transfernya. Sedangkan untuk pengiriman/ pengambilan tolong diisi daftar yang sudah dibuat tenonx. Kalau ada yang bersedia menjadi koord di tiap kota, silakan mengajukan diri ya. Tks

----------


## nox

Bandung
1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb

----------


## mrbunta

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ___________________
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

Bandung
1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

tolong di copy paste biar cepat   ::

----------


## troy

wuih....baru ditinggal tidur udh ketinggalan banyak neh.....

----------


## mrbunta

> wuih....baru ditinggal tidur udh ketinggalan banyak neh.....


jangan tidur   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

usul :

sebelum didistribusikan . . posting dung gambar terakhirnya . . sapa tau ada perubahan biar kecil...   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wuih....baru ditinggal tidur udh ketinggalan banyak neh.....
> 
> 
> jangan tidur


... tangi 2 . . .

----------


## Nachacha

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ___________________
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

tolong di copy paste biar cepat   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Tujuan Solo:

-- ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb

Kalau mau digabung dengan teman-teman Jogja juga boleh, saya nanti tinggal ambil di om tenonk or om irsan. Terima kasih.

Salam,

ari radja

----------


## ari-radja

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 250 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

tolong di copy paste biar cepat _________________
dst




tolong di copy paste biar cepat

----------


## eka

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

----------


## Glenardo

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top   ::  )
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

----------


## troy

kali ini anak sby enak...gak usah ikut absen....  ::   ::

----------


## allicante

Absensi:
Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top  )
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl 
5. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
dst

----------


## ari-radja

> Absensi:
> Jakarta:
> 1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top  )
> 2. ___________________
> 3. ___________________
> dst
> 
> Bandung:
> 
> ...


Maaf, nominal untuk saya keliru, mestinya Rp 250.000 karena 1 ekor 100 ribu dan 3 ekor 50 ribuan. Tx.

----------


## Herdi

Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. ___________________
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl 
5. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb

----------


## adepe

Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang  :: 
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl
5. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb

----------


## eka

Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang  :: 
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb(sdh transfer tgl 9-03-09 250rb unt 4 ekor)
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl
5. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb


bandung dmn ngambil nya nih  ::   ::   ::  
ada usul  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jakarta:
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang  :: 
4. Ajik, 8 ekor (17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93,97), nominal 800rb. Kalau dalam box terpisah biar saya ambil sendiri di stasiun. Kalau box-nya satu saya ikut aja mau dikirim kemana
dst

Bandung:

1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl
5. ___________________
dst

Jogjakarta:
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb
dst

Semarang:
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________
dst

Palu
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb

----------


## hadi SE

Sorry, bro baru sempat online kok saya pesan order 8 kog udah habis.........................  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sorry, bro baru sempat online kok saya pesan order 8 kog udah habis.........................


Mau take over 8 ekor milik saya om Hadi?   ::  
Biar bisa ikut keeping contest juga...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Absensi:
> Jakarta:
> 1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top   )
> 2. ___________________
> 3. ___________________
> dst


hush hush hush

baru pindah nih
belum proper tempatnya

usulan aku sih ... per box aja 
masing2 ambil di stasiun

aku juga minta ambilnya di stasiun manggarai yah papa kwang hueheheheheheehe

----------


## hadi SE

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Sorry, bro baru sempat online kok saya pesan order 8 kog udah habis.........................


Mau take over 8 ekor milik saya om Hadi?   ::  
Biar bisa ikut keeping contest juga...  :: [/quote:2nn4o5w3]



mau dong om ! 8 ekornya sikat semuanya..............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=hadi SE][quote="Ajik Raffles":f4cgcv0q]


> Sorry, bro baru sempat online kok saya pesan order 8 kog udah habis.........................


Mau take over 8 ekor milik saya om Hadi?   ::  
Biar bisa ikut keeping contest juga...  :: [/quote:f4cgcv0q]



mau dong om ! 8 ekornya sikat semuanya..............  ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote:f4cgcv0q]
Ok, deal...
Om Gajah Bunta/Om Tenonx...
8 ekor punya saya jadi terbang ke Medan ya... Tks

----------


## reinz

> Jakarta:
> 1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
> 2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8, dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
> 3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang 
> 4. Ajik, 8 ekor (17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93,97), nominal 800rb. Kalau dalam box terpisah biar saya ambil sendiri di stasiun. Kalau box-nya satu saya ikut aja mau dikirim kemana
> dst
> 5. Reinz, 2 ekor 73,79. Kalo di tmpat om Dodo alamatnya dmna nih? ada yg deket2 Jak-Sel ga mas? =) Mas Ajik. utk pembayarannya, no rekeningnya piro? 
> 
> Bandung:
> ...

----------


## e-koi

om ajik, mohon konfirmasi ke rekening mana harus ditransfer, trus sampe kapan batas waktu transfer dan kapan akan dikirim ikannya. Saya khawatir nanti lbh lama ikannya udah pada berubah polanya shg susah dikenali lagi. Kalo bisa dipercepat aja penyelesaian tahap ini. Many thanks. Oh ya, u tujuan ke Sulteng, ikan kirim ke aku aja...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Jakarta:*
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang  :: 
4. Reinz, 2 ekor 73,79. Kalo di tmpat om Dodo alamatnya dmna nih? ada yg deket2 Jak-Sel ga mas? =) Mas Ajik. utk pembayarannya, no rekeningnya piro? 

Total (sementara): 8 ekor
Koord: ?

*Medan:*
1. hadi SE (ex. Ajik, 8 ekor (17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93,97),

Total (sementara): 8 ekor
Koord: hadi, SE

*Bandung:*
1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl

Total (sementara): 13 ekor
Koord: ?

*Jogjakarta:*
1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb

Total (sementara): 11 ekor
Koord: tenonx?

*Semarang:*
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________

*Palu*
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb[/quote]

Total (sementara): 15 ekor
Koord: e-koi

Grand Total (sementara): 55 ekor
Masih 44 ekor lagi nih, tolong yang belum untuk melengkapi daftar yang ada sehingga bisa segera dikirim. Tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1012837
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko

Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: *TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz*

----------


## adepe

DONE, kemarin  :: 

berita : "ADEPE TOPKOI 81 & 95"

bisa pas ya beritanya hehehe...

----------


## rvidella

> DONE, kemarin 
> 
> berita : "ADEPE TOPKOI 81 & 95"
> 
> bisa pas ya beritanya hehehe...



samaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

sudah transfer tadi 1,150,ooo

----------


## Glenardo

Hmm..

Jadi JKT gimana niy? Tempat penampungan dan koordinator nya lalu waktu pengiriman nya?

Boleh juga ide nya kalau Om Top ga repot, sudah di box masing2. Namun karena donation, free ongkir, sedang meninjau kebijakan ini..

Salam

----------


## tenonx

saya rasa.... free ongkir itu karena kirim untuk 1 kota bisa dalam 1 box......   ::   ::  
bukan terbagi2 dalam beda box (lebih mahal lagi nanti ongkirnya....)    ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

om ajik saya lupa confirm kalo udh tt Rp 200.000 cuman tidak ada pesan di atm.....

----------


## topkoifarm

ikan sudah siap kirim.......yg sudah siap koordinatornya kalau bisa sms,ke,0811326556...atau..031 70886556,,,conform hari pengiriman..,,,untuk palu ,kena biaya karantina 200rb.+.1kg .15 rb.....medan ..masih saya tanyakan.....ok..

----------


## troy

> ikan sudah siap kirim.......yg sudah siap koordinatornya kalau bisa sms,ke,0811326556...atau..031 70886556,,,conform hari pengiriman..,,,untuk palu ,kena biaya karantina 200rb.+.1kg .15 rb.....medan ..masih saya tanyakan.....ok..


besok jd dipisahkan ndak om?

----------


## topkoifarm

*surabaya*...cupcupmuah..4 ekor...beaukoi ..2 ekor....fat fat..1 ekor...diamond..2 ekor....irawan...2 ekor...mrbunta..1 ekor...sferryirawan..3 ekor.....troy,,2 ekor...lasem...torajiro..3 ekor....total...20 ekor...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ikan sudah siap kirim.......yg sudah siap koordinatornya kalau bisa sms,ke,0811326556...atau..031 70886556,,,conform hari pengiriman..,,,untuk palu ,kena biaya karantina 200rb.+.1kg .15 rb.....medan ..masih saya tanyakan.....ok..
> 
> 
> besok jd dipisahkan ndak om?


...ya....mulai dipisah aja.....cuma masih ada yg belum absen.....

----------


## topkoifarm

untuk yg surabaya...bisa diambil besok.....

----------


## troy

> untuk yg surabaya...bisa diambil besok.....


ok om....ntar punya nya om bunta tak bawa aja ya...khan yg bersangkutan tidak hadir....  ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

yg belum absen.....Hadi S.E...3 ekor + 8 ekor ( ex.pak.Ajik).....indonesia...3 ekor....Ahmad..3 ekor...Dedigow..2 ekor...Kharoma..2 ekor..wahyu..1.ekor....total....22 ekor...

----------


## troy

ayo cepetan absen...biar bisa segera jalan.....

----------


## tenonx

Jakarta:
- Karhoma
- Dedigouw (serpong)

Semarang:
- Wahyu

Makassar:
Achmad

Bandung:
indon3sia

Medan:
Hadi SE

----------


## topkoifarm

thanks nonx,,,,

----------


## irsan

*Jakarta:*
1. Glenardo (13,91,54 -> 3 ekor) nominal 250 rb. Note: Kalau ga keberatan, Usul jkt di storage di Dodo Koi ( kan anak angkat Om Top )
2. Herdi (dah transfer masing-masing Rp.50rb + Rp. 100rb = Rp. 150rb untuk 1 ikan no. 8 :: , dikirim ke Dodo Koi boleh, ke Serpong/Tangerang lebih baik kalau memungkinkan
3. Adepe, 2 ekor (95 & 81), nominal 200rb... setuju Dodokoi...atau serpong/tangerang  :: 
4. Reinz, 2 ekor 73,79. Kalo di tmpat om Dodo alamatnya dmna nih? ada yg deket2 Jak-Sel ga mas? =) Mas Ajik. utk pembayarannya, no rekeningnya piro? 

Total (sementara): 8 ekor
Koord: ?

*Medan:*
1. hadi SE (ex. Ajik, 8 ekor (17, 23, 35, 43, 71, 85, 93,97),

Total (sementara): 8 ekor
Koord: hadi, SE

*Bandung:*
1. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb
2. nachacha, 3, 74, 86, 94 (4 ekor), nominal 300rb
3. eka, 65, 26, 29, 53 (4 ekor), nominal 250rb
4. allicante, 59,67 (2 ekor), nominal 300rb /sdh transf tgl 26 Feb yl

Total (sementara): 13 ekor
Koord: ?

*Jogjakarta:*
*1. irsan, 76, 02 (2 ekor), nominal 150rb udah tranfer 
2. tenonx 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5 ekor), nominal 300rb udah tranfer*
3. ari radja 60, 06, 20, 87 (4 ekor), nominal Rp 300 rb

Total (sementara): 11 ekor
Koord: tenonx? *Kirim via Herona, saya yang ambil ndak apa2*

*Semarang:*
1. ___________________
2. ___________________
3. ___________________

*Palu*
1. isman, 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6 ekor), nominal 500rb
2. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6 ekor), nominal 600rb
3. ad666 66, 16, 27 (3 ekor), nominal 300rb[/quote]

Total (sementara): 15 ekor
Koord: e-koi

Grand Total (sementara): 55 ekor
Masih 44 ekor lagi nih, tolong yang belum untuk melengkapi daftar yang ada sehingga bisa segera dikirim. Tks

----------


## topkoifarm

*jakarta*...Dodo..10 ekor..reinz..2 ekor..adepe..2 ekor...herdi...1 ekor...glenardo..3 ekor,,,kharoma...2 ekor...dedigow..2 ekor...total..22 ekor.....kirim ke Dodo.koi...*Bandung*..Eka ...4 ekor...nachacha...4 ekor...nox..3 ekor...alicante..2 ekor..indonesia 3 ekor...total..16 ekor..Kirim ke ?.....*Semarang*..wahyu...1 ekor....*jogja*..tenonx...5 ekor...ari radja...4ekor,,,irsan..2 ekor....total...11 ekor...kirim ke tenonx....*Surabaya*..20 ekor...ambil di topkoi..*Palu*..Ekoi..6 ekor..isman..6 ekor..ad666..3 ekor.total..15 ekor ..kirim ke Ekoi..*Medan*..Hadi S.E.....11 ekor....*Makasar*..Ahmad..3 ekor......total semua....99 ekor...

----------


## irsan

om top, untuk jogja, tunggu om ari-radja tranfer dulu, kalo udah nanti tolong dikirim via herona pake nama saya..kapan saja saya bisa ambil

Irsan, Perum Bumi Pisonia, Jl. Kubus A6, Telp: 0274/081 *7468012* Yogyakarta

----------


## e-koi

> ikan sudah siap kirim.......yg sudah siap koordinatornya kalau bisa sms,ke,0811326556...atau..031 70886556,,,conform hari pengiriman..,,,untuk palu ,kena biaya karantina 200rb.+.1kg .15 rb.....medan ..masih saya tanyakan.....ok..


Besok saya selesaikan pembayaran ikan saya dan teman2 dulu, baru nanti sy konfirm sama om top tentang pengiriman. Juga yg pesanan saya sekalian om yg 1***  ekor. Tq

----------


## Glenardo

Besok saya selesaikan pembayaran saya. 

Namun siapa yah koordinator jkt?  ::

----------


## allicante

Hallo..

U Bandung, kalo ga ada yg bisa, saya boleh jadi tukang baginya..cuma minggu depan saya pergi 1 minggu. Pulang tgl 23 Maret. Ato ada rekan yg bisa terima sebelum tgl 23? saya yg nitip..

Bregards
Okkan

----------


## rvidella

> Besok saya selesaikan pembayaran saya. 
> 
> Namun siapa yah koordinator jkt?



om glen aja ....   ::  

om topkoifarm ... punya pak achmad kirim ke jakarta ... ke dodo ....nanti dodo ambil di tempat glen sekalian antar shiromuji
kalo tempat aku beneran gak ada nih karena baru pindahan jadi kondisi air masih sangat amat tidak stabil
takutnya ikannya malah kenapa-kenapa .... jadi seyeeeeeem kalo mesti lewat aku

----------


## cupcupmuahmuah

tadi dah transfer bos ke rek yg di maksud
Rp 200.000,- ada note "TOPKOI 22,44,69,77 cupcupmuah2"
sip ko kuang besok tak ambil e punyaku mumpung kolam kosong

----------


## troy

> tadi dah transfer bos ke rek yg di maksud
> Rp 200.000,- ada note "TOPKOI 22,44,69,77 cupcupmuah2"
> sip ko kuang besok tak ambil e punyaku mumpung kolam kosong


kalo kosong sekalian diisi yg laen aja......  ::

----------


## ari-radja

> om top, untuk jogja, tunggu om ari-radja tranfer dulu, kalo udah nanti tolong dikirim via herona pake nama saya..kapan saja saya bisa ambil
> 
> Irsan, Perum Bumi Pisonia, Jl. Kubus A6, Telp: 0274/081 *7468012* Yogyakarta


Saya sudah tranfer barusan. Tapi, karena di atm tidak ada isian beritanya, maka sebagai tanda saya tranfer senilai Rp 250.001. dalam daftar absen, nilai nominal saya salah: disitu ditulis Rp 300.000, yang benar adalah Rp 250.000 (1 ekor Rp 100.000, dan 3 ekor x rp 50.000). Terima kasih.

ari radja

----------


## Glenardo

Sudah transfer barusan Rp 250.111 dengan berita "Glen TopKoi No 13,91,54"

Salam

----------


## e-koi

Sudah transfer 1.400.000 a.n 3 orang e-koi, isman dan adhe666, kloter palu. Berita : topkoi : e-koi, isman, adhe666 (kalo tulis no ikan, kepanjangan kata mbak2 di BCA).
Dibayar sama e-koi (koordinator yg baik dan tidak sombong)

----------


## rvidella

> (koordinator yg baik dan tidak sombong)



huehehehehehehehehe niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


om topkoi .... untuk wilayah jakarta ... enaknya gimana yah?
tadi aku telp2an ama om glen ... kita sih prefer ikan sudah dibungkus masing2 ... jadi bisa langsung dibagi2 ... 
kalo mau diantar ... aku tidak keberatan antar ikannya ... om glen juga tidak keberatan

yang kita takutkan hanya kalo kita musti buka kantong plastik ... ganti air dan ganti oksigen ... isi oksigen juga tidak terlalu masalah tapi yang serem itu kalo musti ganti air atau ada penambahan air karena takutnya koinya kena air baru nanti ada masalah ... 

tapi kalo dipacking masing2 mungkin biaya akan lebih tinggi bagi peserta dan om topkoi jadi harus extra provide styrfoam yah? 
tapi lebih safe ...

gimana yah enaknya?

----------


## KARHOMA

Wilayah Jakarta dipool di om Dodo?

----------


## ari-radja

> huehehehehehehehehe niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> om topkoi .... untuk wilayah jakarta ... enaknya gimana yah?
> tadi aku telp2an ama om glen ... kita sih prefer ikan sudah dibungkus masing2 ... jadi bisa langsung dibagi2 ... 
> kalo mau diantar ... aku tidak keberatan antar ikannya ... om glen juga tidak keberatan
> 
> yang kita takutkan hanya kalo kita musti buka kantong plastik ... ganti air dan ganti oksigen ... isi oksigen juga tidak terlalu masalah tapi yang serem itu kalo musti ganti air atau ada penambahan air karena takutnya koinya kena air baru nanti ada masalah ... 
> 
> ...


Saya setuju dengan usulan om Dodo. Usul yang baik dan tidak sombong,  ::   ::   ::  

Salam, 

ari-radja

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> huehehehehehehehehe niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> om topkoi .... untuk wilayah jakarta ... enaknya gimana yah?
> tadi aku telp2an ama om glen ... kita sih prefer ikan sudah dibungkus masing2 ... jadi bisa langsung dibagi2 ... 
> kalo mau diantar ... aku tidak keberatan antar ikannya ... om glen juga tidak keberatan
> ...


Hahaha...

----------


## dedigouw

konfirmasi untuk pembayaran TOPKOI "21,98"
Rp 200.000,- via M-Banking tanggal 5 maret 2009 pk. 15.45
thanks.

----------


## rvidella

> Wilayah Jakarta dipool di om Dodo?



masih belum tahu nih tapi rencananya mungkin aku sama om glen nih .. om oma mau ikutan?

----------


## nox

> Hallo..
> 
> U Bandung, kalo ga ada yg bisa, saya boleh jadi tukang baginya..cuma minggu depan saya pergi 1 minggu. Pulang tgl 23 Maret. Ato ada rekan yg bisa terima sebelum tgl 23? saya yg nitip..
> 
> Bregards
> Okkan


hallo om..
Lokasi nya dimana yah ?
saya cuma bisa ambil ikan hari sabtu/minggu..

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Wilayah Jakarta dipool di om Dodo?
> 
> 
> 
> masih belum tahu nih tapi rencananya mungkin aku sama om glen nih .. om oma mau ikutan?


Hari Minggu, 14 Maret 09 pastinya pagi hari   ::  Om Oma bisa ku jemput deh kalo di Manggarai   ::  ..Manggarai saja kali yah..Hahaha

----------


## KARHOMA

Aseeekkkk mo dijemput om Glen   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Mudah2an gak ada acara nih, kalo ada acara atau halangan saya kontek om Glen deh   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Aseeekkkk mo dijemput om Glen      
> 
> Mudah2an gak ada acara nih, kalo ada acara atau halangan saya kontek om Glen deh


Jadi Jakarta okeh yah Sabtu kirim dari SBY..lalu Minggu pagi sudah di Monggorai?  ::  

Serpong/ Tangerang gimana ?   ::  ada wakil untuk ambil?

----------


## topkoifarm

jogjakarta sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,herona exp.no.resi..F/SGU.no.09159...tiba di jogjakarta pk.22,00..trims buat pak Irsan.....untuk jakarta,,rencananya,,besok sore bisa kirim...kita bagi perkantong,,,sesuai permintaan Dodo.sekalian punya pak Ahmad makasar,,,,....untuk medan tolong conform......untuk Palu mungkin selasa (karena ada permintaan tambahan).....

----------


## topkoifarm

untuk ...bandung dan semarang,,,,tolong conform.....minta dikirim kapan  ::  ....thanks.........

----------


## nox

> untuk ...bandung dan semarang,,,,tolong conform.....minta dikirim kapan  ....thanks.........


hallo hallo bandung..

saya bisa ambil sabtu/minggu..
kalo bisa sih bagi perkantong, terus ambil di stasion.
tp kalo mau titip di tempat saya juga boleh..
cuman lokasi saya agak jauh.. di kota baru parahyangan.

orang2 bandung pada kemana yah ???

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> untuk ...bandung dan semarang,,,,tolong conform.....minta dikirim kapan  ....thanks.........
> 
> 
> hallo hallo bandung..
> 
> saya bisa ambil sabtu/minggu..
> kalo bisa sih bagi perkantong, terus ambil di stasion.
> ...


...untuk Bandung...gimana kalau saya kirim besok sore juga..dibagi perkantong...diambil di stasiun....yg gak sempat ambil....tolong dibantu nyimpan....di Nachacha atau..Nox,,gimana ....apa o.k...

----------


## e-koi

> jogjakarta sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,herona exp.no.resi..F/SGU.no.09159...tiba di jogjakarta pk.22,00..trims buat pak Irsan.....untuk jakarta,,rencananya,,besok sore bisa kirim...kita bagi perkantong,,,sesuai permintaan Dodo.sekalian punya pak Ahmad makasar,,,,....untuk medan tolong conform......untuk Palu mungkin selasa (karena ada permintaan tambahan).....


Lho katanya mau kirim duluan om? Tapi gpp juga sih biar ngirit PCR... Oh ya om top tlg PM no rekeningnya buat pembayaran biaya dll... Palu siap kapan aja om. Thanx

----------


## e-koi

Mau usul buat om panitia, biar tertib supaya dibuat lg rekap ttg pembayaran yg sudah masuk. Trims

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> untuk ...bandung dan semarang,,,,tolong conform.....minta dikirim kapan  ....thanks.........
> 
> 
> hallo hallo bandung..
> 
> saya bisa ambil sabtu/minggu..
> kalo bisa sih bagi perkantong, terus ambil di stasion.
> ...



Mr.Nox, saya di junjunan. kita bisa janjian dah. Ktemu distasion jg ok. tapi punya oom Nachacha & Indon3sia bagaimana yah? krn belum confirm mungkin ikan belum bisa dikirim. Msuti tunggu oom2 ybs pada confirm, baru kita bisa janjian waktu & tempatnya x ya?

Bregards
Okkan

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> jogjakarta sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,herona exp.no.resi..F/SGU.no.09159...tiba di jogjakarta pk.22,00..trims buat pak Irsan.....untuk jakarta,,rencananya,,besok sore bisa kirim...kita bagi perkantong,,,sesuai permintaan Dodo.sekalian punya pak Ahmad makasar,,,,....untuk medan tolong conform......untuk Palu mungkin selasa (karena ada permintaan tambahan).....
> 
> 
> Lho katanya mau kirim duluan om? Tapi gpp juga sih biar ngirit PCR... Oh ya om top tlg PM no rekeningnya buat pembayaran biaya dll... Palu siap kapan aja om. Thanx


....beda,,200 rb....lumayan.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by nox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


Hallo Oom Top, kalo besok sore dikirim, sampe bdg jam berapa yah? hari Minggu pagi? dibagi perkantong is very good idea. U/ oom Nachacha & Indon3sia, please PM saya dah, kalo alamat pada ga jauh saya skalian kirimin kerumah oom2

Bregards
Okkan

----------


## topkoifarm

sampai bandung jamnya gak tau...mungkin minggu pagi,,,,nanti saya kabari....kalau memang sudah acc,,,,tolong sms saya,,,0811326556....031 70886556....ok...

----------


## Nachacha

Ambil di stasiun aja yuk biar bisa ketemuan.... janjian jam berapa... yg penting hari hari sabtu atau minggu ya.

----------


## nox

> Ambil di stasiun aja yuk biar bisa ketemuan.... janjian jam berapa... yg penting hari hari sabtu atau minggu ya.


se7

----------


## dedigouw

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Aseeekkkk mo dijemput om Glen      
> 
> Mudah2an gak ada acara nih, kalo ada acara atau halangan saya kontek om Glen deh  
> 
> 
> Jadi Jakarta okeh yah Sabtu kirim dari SBY..lalu Minggu pagi sudah di Monggorai?  
> 
> Serpong/ Tangerang gimana ?   ada wakil untuk ambil?


Om Glen apakah boleh sms no HP-nya? karena minggu pagi sy ada kegiatan ibadah, saya mau aturin supir saya u/ ketemuan sama Om Glen di stasiun Manggarai, thanks sebelumnya ya Om da ngerepotin,   ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## irsan

> jogjakarta sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,herona exp.no.resi..F/SGU.no.09159...tiba di jogjakarta pk.22,00..trims buat pak Irsan.....untuk jakarta,,rencananya,,besok sore bisa kirim...kita bagi perkantong,,,sesuai permintaan Dodo.sekalian punya pak Ahmad makasar,,,,....untuk medan tolong conform......untuk Palu mungkin selasa (karena ada permintaan tambahan).....


Lapor, Group Jogjakarta udah terima jam 22:00 tadi malam, kondisi koi sehat... Laporan selesai..

Om Ari-Radja.., dan Om Tenonx, koi udah saya karantina di bak, .. makasih

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> jogjakarta sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,herona exp.no.resi..F/SGU.no.09159...tiba di jogjakarta pk.22,00..trims buat pak Irsan.....untuk jakarta,,rencananya,,besok sore bisa kirim...kita bagi perkantong,,,sesuai permintaan Dodo.sekalian punya pak Ahmad makasar,,,,....untuk medan tolong conform......untuk Palu mungkin selasa (karena ada permintaan tambahan).....
> 
> 
> Lapor, Group Jogjakarta udah terima jam 22:00 tadi malam, kondisi koi sehat... Laporan selesai..
> 
> Om Ari-Radja.., dan Om Tenonx, koi udah saya karantina di bak, .. makasih


Wah kloter jogja udah nyampe...

----------


## eka

> Originally Posted by nox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...




ikutan dong....ngambilnya di bdg kapan nih.....kabarin ya di 085-222299996/022 92789996

nuhun...

----------


## sferryirawan

Udah transfer 350 ribu

----------


## rvidella

yang jakarta dan serpong besok ketemuan dan bagi2 di stasiun manggarai ... ya kan om glen?

----------


## torajiro

> Hanya tinggal *5* ekor lagi, SIAPA CEPAT DAPAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oalah... udah keduluan toh.. pantes tinggal 3 ekor.. he3x.. sorry, stl sekian lama baru sempat online lagi skrg soale.Biasae saya online pake speedy rumah / lewat hp.akhir2 ini speedy nya g trouble,jd ga bisa.Trus entah kenapa akhir2 ini saya klo buka website ini lewat HP selalu pesannya error.nga bisa,padahal website laen/buka email nga masalah.. apa ada perubahan pada settingan website ini d servernya sana?sehingga udah nga bisa di buka lagi via HP(opera mini).  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

oiya,ngomong2 saya mo transfer uangnya kemana ya? klo biaya kirimnya gmn?bayar ke siapa?

----------


## topkoifarm

> oiya,ngomong2 saya mo transfer uangnya kemana ya? klo biaya kirimnya gmn?bayar ke siapa?


......kapan minta kirim,  ::  ,,,,ongkos gratis...kalau koinya bayar ke rekening kois....

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> oiya,ngomong2 saya mo transfer uangnya kemana ya? klo biaya kirimnya gmn?bayar ke siapa?
> 
> 
> ......kapan minta kirim,  ,,,,ongkos gratis...kalau koinya bayar ke rekening kois....



om semarang gimana nih cuman satu orang.....cakil kmana?trus ongkir gimana?

----------


## topkoifarm

untuk group jakarta,,,dan,,,bandung ,,,sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,tiba disana minggu pagi..sekitar jam 08.00 ....thanks banget buat Dodo koi ,Nachacha,dan rekan2 yg lain...atas bantuannya,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## torajiro

terserah om... yg penting jangan tanggal 19 ama 20.saya pergi ke luar kota tgl segitu.. mungkin pertengahan bulan depan saya ke sby lagi.besok tak transfer uang nya. klo udah tak transfer saya kabari om kwang. ntar om kwang klo mo kirim ikannya kabari saya ya.. biar ada persiapan..  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> *PEMBAYARAN*
> Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
> BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
> A/C No. 441  1012837
> a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko
> 
> Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: *TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz*


..untuk semarang ....minta kirim kapan  ::  ...cuma 1 ekor....ongkos kirim gratis........

----------


## e-koi

> untuk group jakarta,,,dan,,,bandung ,,,sudah kirim tadi sore,,,,tiba disana minggu pagi..sekitar jam 08.00 ....thanks banget buat Dodo koi ,Nachacha,dan rekan2 yg lain...atas bantuannya,,,,,,,,,,,


Ikan ke palu bgmana om?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Ikan ke palu bgmana om?


...hari selasa....nanti saya kontak Hp...ok...

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> *PEMBAYARAN*
> Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening KOIs di:
> BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
> A/C No. 441  1012837
> a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko
> 
> Pembayaran harap disertai dengan berita sebagai berikut: *TOPKOI NO xx, yy, zz*
> ...


thx om buat infonya. bsk saya transfer uangnya.
konfirmasi: punya saya 3ekor ya. Rp300rb.saya sendiri dah lupa pilih nomer berapa aja...  ::   ::   ::   ntar tak liate lagi...  ::

----------


## torajiro

ouw ternyata py ku nomer 11,34 ama 49.he3x...  ::   ::   ::   tak catat aja d hp biar nga lupa lagi...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mau usul buat om panitia, biar tertib supaya dibuat lg rekap ttg pembayaran yg sudah masuk. Trims


Halo om Yudi,apa bisa bantu rekap secepatnya? Tq

----------


## torajiro

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Mau usul buat om panitia, biar tertib supaya dibuat lg rekap ttg pembayaran yg sudah masuk. Trims


Halo om Yudi,apa bisa bantu rekap secepatnya? Tq[/quote:2fbiwgcw]
onegaishimasu...!(plz..!)   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Klo baca thread ini jadi inget pasar ikan ya, ramai, meriah dan full of antusiasm mununggu ikan - ikan datang

Terimakasih buat seluruh partisipasi semua pihak

----------


## tenonx

yang penting kualitas ikannya kan bukan pasaran om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> yang penting kualitas ikannya kan bukan pasaran om


Siapa meragukan om Top?

----------


## troy

> yang penting kualitas ikannya kan bukan pasaran om


rombongan ikan mu udh dateng nonx?sehat2 kah semua nya?

----------


## tenonx

sehat2 semua om, thanks   ::  
dan jg udah ada yg mau nawar ikan pesanan khususku  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> yang penting kualitas ikannya kan bukan pasaran om       
> 
> 
> Siapa meragukan om Top?


yg meragukan ngacung hayooo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> sehat2 semua om, thanks   
> dan jg udah ada yg mau nawar ikan pesanan khususku  :P  :P     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> ...


wah....jangan lupa makan2 ya nonx.....

----------


## tenonx

makan??? beres....... dateng sini... tak traktir...
cepet ya... sebelum uangnya habis buat beli susu   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> makan??? beres....... dateng sini... tak traktir...
> cepet ya... sebelum uangnya habis buat beli susu


lhoo buat beli susu anak ato susu .......   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> makan??? beres....... dateng sini... tak traktir...
> cepet ya... sebelum uangnya habis buat beli susu     
> 
> 
> lhoo buat beli susu anak ato susu .......


mr bunta nih ... musuh utama di kontes ini
karena dia pilih pertama .... jadi harus dikalahin huehehehehehehehehe

canda yah om gajah

----------


## topkoifarm

pengiriman group jakarta ,2 box.,Via,,herona express,,,no resi....F/SGU..09211...F/SGU.09209...........................group  bandung...via herona express..F/SGU.09212.....tiba sekitar jam 08.00...

----------


## tenonx

> mr bunta nih ... musuh utama di kontes ini
> karena dia pilih pertama .... jadi harus dikalahin huehehehehehehehehe
> 
> canda yah om gajah


aku malah lupa.... hadiahnya apa ya ???   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> lhoo buat beli susu anak ato susu .......


susu gajah  :P  :P  :P   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> mr bunta nih ... musuh utama di kontes ini
> karena dia pilih pertama .... jadi harus dikalahin huehehehehehehehehe
> 
> canda yah om gajah
> 
> 
> aku malah lupa.... hadiahnya apa ya ???        
> ...


hadiahnya .... kujaku mr bunta

----------


## troy

setujuuuuuuuuuu................plus kujakudog food  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## rvidella

> Klo baca thread ini jadi inget pasar ikan ya, ramai, meriah dan full of antusiasm mununggu ikan - ikan datang
> 
> Terimakasih buat seluruh partisipasi semua pihak


iya nih lagi nungguin mau jalan ambil ikan di manggarai ......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buar om reinz dan om herdi atau siapapun member forum ini yang tahu no hp mereka, apakah bisa informasikan mereka untuk kontak om dodo buat koord ikan2nya. Ikan sudah sampai di stasiun manggarai sekarang. Tks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om herdi, ikan2nya dititipkan ke om deddygouw, tangerang (semoga om deddy gak keberatan nih). Mohon untuk segera kontak om deddy utk koord pengambilannya

Untuk om reinz, ikan dititipkan di om dodo. Mohon juga kontak scptnya buat koord pengambilannya

Buat dodo, tq buat keringatnya. Hehehe

----------


## irsan

ikan pak Ari-Radja ada yg tidak kelihatan jadi diganti dengan ikan-ikan berikut ini:

----------


## Nachacha

LAPOR.....
Ikan untuk kloter bandung sudah diterima td pagi jam 8. Kondisi ikan sehat2. Sudah langsung diambil oleh masing-masing peserta (allicante, nox & eka). Untuk pak Budi (indon3sia) ikan sudah saya antar ke Kurnia Koi. Semoga Cepat sembuh ya pak.....

----------


## nox

ikan udah nyampe, thank to kang nachacha dan eka yg mau nungguin..

udah transfer juga 300.013, sorry ngga pake berita, soalnya dari atm.

----------


## ad666

> ikan pak Ari-Radja ada yg tidak kelihatan jadi diganti dengan ikan-ikan berikut ini:


 . . kececer um? . . .asal jangan kena 'korban' kanibalisme burayak ya. . . :P

----------


## eka

> ikan udah nyampe, thank to kang nachacha dan eka yg mau nungguin..
> 
> .


sama2 kang...

----------


## rvidella

perjuangan di stasiun belum berakhir ....

Pak Reinz, ikan bapak ada di tempat saya ... belum dibuka kalo mau diambil hari ini .... paling ganti 02 aja ...
Rencana diambilnya kapan yah pak? saya tungguin di rumah aja.
Tadi pak adepe sudah ambil ikannya ...

Pak Dedi + Pak Herdi juga sudah
Om Glen + Om Karhoma juga sudah

Ikan Om Achmad di tempat saya (Kolam sekitar 3 ton) Populasi mungkin sekitar 25 ekor dengan ukuran 9-25cm

ini updatenya, ikan saya







dan ini ikan om achmad

----------


## e-koi

> ikan pak Ari-Radja ada yg tidak kelihatan jadi diganti dengan ikan-ikan berikut ini:


Lho, kok malah buagus buagus? Jadi masih jadi peserta kontes ya?

----------


## dedigouw

Hallo Om Herdi ada dimana ya   ::   ::   ::  
Ikannya sdh ada sama sy, sdng dikarantina di aquarium...  ::   ::   ::  
please sms segera untuk koordinasi pengambilan ikan...
atau mau di over alih kepemilikannya...  ::   ::   ::   canda aja Om...

----------


## allicante

> LAPOR.....
> Ikan untuk kloter bandung sudah diterima td pagi jam 8. Kondisi ikan sehat2. Sudah langsung diambil oleh masing-masing peserta (allicante, nox & eka). Untuk pak Budi (indon3sia) ikan sudah saya antar ke Kurnia Koi. Semoga Cepat sembuh ya pak.....


Ya thanks u/ mr nachacha & mr eka yg udah ambilin, bungkusin ampe siapin O2nya..  Thanks juga u/ oom topkoi. Ikannya memang TOP. trutama yg kumon..putihnya memang TOPP

----------


## rvidella

> Hallo Om Herdi ada dimana ya     
> Ikannya sdh ada sama sy, sdng dikarantina di aquarium...    
> please sms segera untuk koordinasi pengambilan ikan...
> atau mau di over alih kepemilikannya...     canda aja Om...



ikan pak reinz juga ada sama saya
kalo bisa jangan terlalu lama ambilnya karena saya akan keluar kota
tolong yang tahu hp pak reinz bisa kasih kabar yah ke saya ... pak reinz, yuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Herdi

Mohon maaf, 2 hari kemarin saya offline, gak konek dengan internet. Nanti sore akan saya ambil ikannya di rumah om Dedigouw.

Terima kasih banyak sebelumnya.

----------


## topkoifarm

yang belum...confirmasi........Medan (Hadi.SE)...semarang (wahyu).....mau dikirim kapan   ::  ........untuk medan,,,biaya pengiriman sekitar 500rb perbox,,,,,semarang..gratis....untuk confirmasi...bisa hubungi...0811326556....03170886556...............  ......

----------


## torpey

masih terima peserta ketinggalan kereta nggak yah   ::

----------


## rvidella

> masih terima peserta ketinggalan kereta nggak yah


masih banyak kok di tempatku huehehehehehehehe tinggal pilih u mau yang mana

kalau boleh loh yah ama semuanya disini

----------


## torpey

Boleh gak yaaaa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## adepe

> Boleh gak yaaaa



hehehe... kenapa berubah pikiran bos?

tapi emang kumonryu itu ikan yang aneh ya? hehehe...pengalaman pertama nih  :: 
kemaren pas ambil ikan dari om dodo, warnanya gak ada item-nya sama sekali (cuma ada mirip singking sumi doang)

eh, pas nyampe rumah, belom sempet buka plastik... itemnya kok pada nongol n lumayan tebel? hahaha...

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Boleh gak yaaaa    
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe... kenapa berubah pikiran bos?
> 
> tapi emang kumonryu itu ikan yang aneh ya? hehehe...pengalaman pertama nih 
> ...


Kemaren abis liat beni kumonryu di tempat om Dodo, menteri keuangan jadi tertarik. Pan kudu di support tuh biar anggaran ke depan lancar   ::   ::  
Ikan Om kelunturan Om Adepe kali  :P   ::   ::  
Becanda om   ::

----------


## reinz

> Originally Posted by dedigouw
> 
> Hallo Om Herdi ada dimana ya     
> Ikannya sdh ada sama sy, sdng dikarantina di aquarium...    
> please sms segera untuk koordinasi pengambilan ikan...
> atau mau di over alih kepemilikannya...     canda aja Om...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mohon Maaf Pak Dodo, 

Beberapa hari ini saya sibuk ada acara keluarga besar, baru sempet OL dkntor nih..
Mmm .. ALamat Om Dodo dimana yah? Nnti struk pembayarannya dibawa? atau diemail aja?

----------


## rvidella

> Beberapa hari ini saya sibuk ada acara keluarga besar, baru sempet OL dkntor nih..
> Mmm .. ALamat Om Dodo dimana yah? Nnti struk pembayarannya dibawa? atau diemail aja?



aku di duren sawit pak ... jakarta timur
apa mau diantar pak ... kalo bisa malem ini pak
karena besok keluar kota .... mungkin sampe jumat pak

----------


## rvidella

> Kemaren abis liat beni kumonryu di tempat om Dodo, menteri keuangan jadi tertarik. Pan kudu di support tuh biar anggaran ke depan lancar


sok atuh

ijin aja dulu sama panitia

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Kemaren abis liat beni kumonryu di tempat om Dodo, menteri keuangan jadi tertarik. Pan kudu di support tuh biar anggaran ke depan lancar    
> 
> 
> sok atuh
> 
> ijin aja dulu sama panitia


takuuuttt.....   ::

----------


## rvidella

> takuuuttt.....


gak maju2 donk kalo tatut
bawa nama RI 1 aja ... pasti panitianya yang tatut

----------


## torpey

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> 
> takuuuttt.....  
> 
> 
> gak maju2 donk kalo tatut
> bawa nama RI 1 aja ... pasti panitianya yang tatut


Walah   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> masih terima peserta ketinggalan kereta nggak yah


....sudah sold out pak....sisa ditempat saya juga sudah gak ada barang,,,,

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> masih terima peserta ketinggalan kereta nggak yah  
> 
> 
> ....sudah sold out pak....sisa ditempat saya juga sudah gak ada barang,,,,



aku kan ambil 10 ... kalo mau om torpey (dan diijinkan semua pihak disini), bisa pilih dari yang ada di rumahku kok ....

harga yah ... 20% mark up deh (pedagang mode: ON, status: Green Light on)

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  ...gak kurang 1 nol...do.....mestinya ...200%...supply and demand...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> harga yah ... 20% mark up deh (pedagang mode: ON, status: Green Light on)
> 
> 
>     ...gak kurang 1 nol...do.....mestinya ...200%...supply and demand...



yang masih mau ikutan top koi kawarimono keeping contest
di dodo ada 10 ekor pilihan top dari dodo
harga ..... dulu beli .... 150rb .... ah anggap aja 150rb semua .... naik 200% ....

jadinya 150rb kalo 100% jadi 300rb .... kalo 200% jadinya tambah 100% lagi jadi 600rb/ekor .... nah ini dia katanya "gue suka gaya loe" huehehehehehehehehe

ini mode: Pedagang Maruk

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ,,,,ada yg 1 ekor itu .(yg gak ikut kontest)...apa 600rb juga..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

halloooo....halloooo...halloooo.....medan sama semarang,,,,gimana ini ....jadwal pengirimannya,,,,sudah puasa,,10 hari.....jadi kurus2....

----------


## rvidella

> ,,,,ada yg 1 ekor itu .(yg gak ikut kontest)...apa 600rb juga..



itu 5jt

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     ,,,,ada yg 1 ekor itu .(yg gak ikut kontest)...apa 600rb juga..    
> 
> 
> 
> itu 5jt


...saya kira 600rb...  ::   ::   ::  ....

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...



belum dapat pak .... kalo buat bapak yah special lah

6jt yah?   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> Boleh gak yaaaa    
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe... kenapa berubah pikiran bos?
> 
> tapi emang kumonryu itu ikan yang aneh ya? hehehe...pengalaman pertama nih 
> ...


Ikanku beda lagi. Ambil dari rumah Om Irsan warna hitamnya solit --seperti di foto yang diupdate Tenonk kemarin. Eh, pas sampai di rumah saya masukin ke karantina, hitamnya luntur abis.

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by adepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ...


kok aneh ya om, bawa ke rumah saya aja lagi om, mana tahu malah merah hitam dan putih  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by adepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torpey
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....itu baru 4 ekor....gimana ya susahnya kalau ada 99 ekor....lalu rubah2...  ::   ::   ::  .....untung ada rekan2 sby yang nolongin.....kepala rasanya pecah (puyeng)...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuihhhh. sory gak bantuin om top   ::

----------


## tenonx

fotonya ga dikasi yg gede sih om   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
alasan mode ON

----------


## troy

berubah tak masalah rekan2...paling nggak jaminan kalo kumonryu nya asli.......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> berubah tak masalah rekan2...paling nggak jaminan kalo kumonryu nya asli.......


  ::   ::   ::  
aku lupa transfer. besok tak transfer e ya.   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> berubah tak masalah rekan2...paling nggak jaminan kalo kumonryu nya asli.......   
> 
> 
>     
> aku lupa transfer. besok tak transfer e ya.


  ::   ::   ::  gak usah transf...sudah saya jual...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  
kok iwak ku di jual i kabeh ambek om top

----------


## topkoifarm

> berubah tak masalah rekan2...paling nggak jaminan kalo kumonryu nya asli.......


  ::   ::   ::  
aku lupa transfer. besok tak transfer e ya.   :: [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  gak usah transf...sudah saya jual...  ::   ::   :: [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  
kok iwak ku di jual i kabeh ambek om top[/quote]
....lumayan dibeli harga 1 ons..besok tak ganti 10 kg gula..saya kirim ketempatmu..

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
lek itu wes di transfer suweeeeeeeeee.
opo ate di ganti 1 ons emas   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?

----------


## mrbunta

> Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?


palu gak ada tambahan?
 ::   ::   ::  
lagi semangat kompor i nih

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?
> 
> 
> palu gak ada tambahan?
>    
> lagi semangat kompor i nih


Ada om, ikan kropyokan aja 1000 cc

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by "e-koi":2ts605r6
> 
> Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?
> 
> 
> palu gak ada tambahan?
>    
> lagi semangat kompor i nih


Ada om, ikan kropyokan aja 1000 cc[/quote:2ts605r6]
wuik
brutal oi
langsung 1000 ekor

----------


## e-koi

pesanan teman favorit saya Udin Koi (tapi Yg di Palu)...

----------


## topkoifarm

> Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?


sudah....beres.....

----------


## e-koi

om Top, minta maaf banget... Tolong PM or SMS rekeningnya aku lupa simpen dimana. Thanx

----------


## mrbunta

mantafffffffffffffffffff

----------


## e-koi

> mantafffffffffffffffffff


Wuzz, aku baru ketik 1 posting, om bunta dah 5 postingan... Kecepatan cahaya...

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> mantafffffffffffffffffff
> 
> 
> Wuzz, aku baru ketik 1 posting, om bunta dah 5 postingan... Kecepatan cahaya...


flazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## troy

katanya pake broom jah....koq sekarang ganti flazz

----------


## mrbunta

> katanya pake broom jah....koq sekarang ganti flazz


bukan kecepatan e tok. sedeng internet tetep pake brommmmmmmm

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Rekap yang sudah bayar*

Baru Terima dari Om Yudi Hasil Rekap per 16 Maret 2009
Yang gak kesebut tapi dah bayar tolong tereak ya....  ::  

1. Allicante, 59, 67 (2) --> paid 300,000
2. hedi, 88 (1) --> paid 100,000
3. beaukoi, 40, 99 (2) --> paid 300,000
4. dedigouw, 21,98 (2) --> paid 200,000
5. eka, 65, 29, 53, 26 (4) --> paid 250,000
6. ADEPE, 81, 95 (2) --> paid 200,000
7. Dodo, 18, 33, 39, 58, 01, 70, 78, 61, 09, 05 (10) --> paid 1,150,000
8. troy, 82, 51 (2) --> paid 200,000
9. cupcupmuahmuah, 22, 44, 69, 77 (4) --> paid 200,000
10. irsan, 76, 02 (2) --> paid 150,000
11. Ahmad, 7, 8, 80 (3) --> paid 400,000
12. tenonx (via irsan), 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5) --> paid 300,000
13. ari-radja, 60, 06, 20, 87 (4) --> paid 250,000
14. glenardo, 13, 91, 54 (3) --> paid 250,111
15. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6) --> paid 600,000
16. Isman (via e-koi), 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6) --> paid 500,000
17. Adhe666 (via e-koi), 66, 16, 27 (3) --> paid 300,000
18. sferryirawan, 62, 41, 92 (3) --> paid 350,000
19. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3) --> paid 300,013
20. torajiro, 49, 34, 11 (3) --> paid 300,000
21. Diamond (via topkoi) 36, 50 (2) --> paid 200,000
22. irawan (via topkoi) 45, 50 (2) --> paid 200,000
23. fatfat (via topkoi), 42 (1) --> paid 100,000
24. Karhoma (via topkoi), 84, 55 (2) --> paid 300,000

*Perlu Konfirmasi:
25. windartini (?), 1 ekor --> paid 50,000* --> Ini siapa ya?

*Total 78 ekor dengan dana yang sudah disetor Rp 7,450,125
*

----------


## e-koi

::  hayo, kuchibeni siapa tuh???  ::

----------


## sferryirawan

> hayo, kuchibeni siapa tuh???


Peraturan KOIS : Harus memperkenalkan diri disertai foto !!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Ikan tujuan Palu gimana om? Udah dipisahin kan?
> 
> 
> sudah....beres.....


Kalo boleh u/ tujuan Palu, pake Lion air aja om. Nyampe jam 10.30 malam

----------


## rvidella

> ....lumayan dibeli harga 1 ons..besok tak ganti 10 kg gula..saya kirim ketempatmu..


rasain .... makanya gajah jangan suka dudukin koi

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ....lumayan dibeli harga 1 ons..besok tak ganti 10 kg gula..saya kirim ketempatmu..
> 
> 
> rasain .... makanya gajah jangan suka dudukin koi


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
wes dapet 1 ons e. wes di ganti emas ama om top   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

pagi semua, mau tanya penerbangan ke palu udah positif om?

----------


## mrbunta

aku undah tt om
150.032

----------


## troy

> aku undah tt om
> 150.032


weleh....koq baru tt.....jgn lupa byr biaya pakan,air dan listrik ya.....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> aku undah tt om
> 150.032
> 
> 
> weleh....koq baru tt.....jgn lupa byr biaya pakan,air dan listrik ya.....


hehehehehe
lupa.
beressssssssssss. nanti ya. 
kalau size udah 60 baru di bawa pulang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

iya ikan-nya gajah yang paling bagus tuh
bersih besar putih seperti---> Mr Bunta  ::   ::   ::  
j/k lho ya

----------


## mrbunta

> iya ikan-nya gajah yang paling bagus tuh
> bersih besar putih seperti---> Mr Bunta    
> j/k lho ya


  ::   ::   ::  
kok rahasia nya di buka 1 per 1 nih

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> aku undah tt om
> 150.032
> 
> 
> weleh....koq baru tt.....jgn lupa byr biaya pakan,air dan listrik ya.....


udah troy ... listrik, pakan, air dihargai 32 rupiah .... tsk tsk tsk ... gajah, awas ditembak dari belakang loh

kaburrrrrrrrrrr cepetan




> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> iya ikan-nya gajah yang paling bagus tuh
> bersih besar putih seperti---> Mr Bunta    
> j/k lho ya
> 
> 
>    
> kok rahasia nya di buka 1 per 1 nih


loh di gambar kok gajahnya coklat dan berbulu? apa karena foto jadi hanya 2 dimensi yah? bagian apanya dari si gajah yang besar dan putih?

 ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by BeauKoi
> 
> iya ikan-nya gajah yang paling bagus tuh
> bersih besar putih seperti---> Mr Bunta    
> j/k lho ya
> 
> 
>     
> kok rahasia nya di buka 1 per 1 nih


gajah satu ini emang jago ikutan kkeping contest...pilihannya selalu mantab....

----------


## troy

masak harga listrik dan pakan cuman 32 rupiah ya....kalo jaman purba seh ok2 aja....

----------


## topkoifarm

ke palu....lion air ..over load sampai hari kamis.....terpaksa besok pagi kirim dengan sriwijaya air,,,,,sampai palu ...besok siang sekitar jam 12.00......smu nanti saya sms,,,,ok,,,,,jumlah box 3 (tiga)......

----------


## e-koi

> ke palu....lion air ..over load sampai hari kamis.....terpaksa besok pagi kirim dengan sriwijaya air,,,,,sampai palu ...besok siang sekitar jam 12.00......smu nanti saya sms,,,,ok,,,,,jumlah box 3 (tiga)......


Thanx om...

----------


## mrbunta

> masak harga listrik dan pakan cuman 32 rupiah ya....kalo jaman purba seh ok2 aja....


 :P

----------


## e-koi

Lapur pak hansip gajah... Tolong sampaikan pak RT Sarmili, eh om Top, bhw ikan ke palu udah nyampe dg selamat sentosa. Dan aku salut banget dg cara paking dan pelayanannya is numero uno. Profesional Banget...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sudah terima semua ya...
Apa Semarang juga sudah?

----------


## adepe

> Sudah terima semua ya...


saya sudah om... thanks a lot.
cuma bingung masukin ke kolam nih  :: 

takut disangka pelet sama yg laennya...
dicaplok gak ya?

hehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sebelumnya atas nama Tim Majalah KOI-S, saya mengucapkan terimakasih yang sebesar - besarnya kepada:

-. *Bpk. Ong Kuswandi* , pemilik Topkoi Farm yang telah dengan penuh kerelaan menyumbangkan koi - koi ternakannya untuk Majalah. Beliau bahkan dengan tulus mengatur pengepakan dan pengiriman koi tanpa atau dengan biaya seminimal mungkin dengan tujuan untuk berbagi kegembiraan kepada seluruh anggota forum. Saya sangat apresiasi terhadap beliau untuk kontribusinya ke forum dan majalah. Dengan senior - senior seperti Pak Kus inilah forum dan komunitas koi yang lebih luas lagi bisa membangun dinamikanya secara sehat

-. Teman - temen yang dengan penuh antusias membantu menyemangati, mengupdate, dan mengkoordinasi penerimaan koi di kota masing - masing (gak usah disebutkan namanya, takut nanti ada yang kelupaan disebut malah marah - marah   ::  ). Saya merasakan nilai - nilai ketulusan, kebersamaan dan keinginan untuk saling membantu. Sangat luar biasa

-. Para Partisipan yang dengan penuh antusias ikut menyukseskan kegiatan ini. Semoga kita semua mendapatkan pelajaran berharga dan kegembiraan dari kegiatan ini

Melanjutkan ke kegiatan TOPKOI Kumonryu Keeping Contest, kalau lihat jadwal kita maju lebih cepat, semula pengambilan dan pengiriman koi dijadwalkan selambat - lambatnya tanggal 31/3. Tetapi saya tidak akan memajukan jadwal keeping contest karena ikan - ikan itu masih butuh adaptasi di bak karantina masing - masing. Sambil menunggu dimulainya keeping contest (01/04/09) saya akan segera menyiapkan tata cara penjuriannya di sela - sela ketegangan menunggu majalah edisi 4 keluar percetakan   ::  

Sekali lagi terimakasih untuk semua pihak yang telah banyak membantu

----------


## e-koi

Salut buat om Kus atas kontribusi yg sangat luar biasa thd kita semua... 
Btw, saya jg terima pesanan ikan breeding om Kus yaitu burayak uk 3-6cm. Nah diantara kesekian ekor ikan, aku menemukan ikan yg sangat eye catching jenis showa uk 5 cm. Di mata newbie macam saya ikan tsb sangat bagus dan berpotensi. Apakah lolos seleksi atau memang bonus buat saya? Hehe.
Thanks a lot om Top!

----------


## rvidella

> Sebelumnya atas nama Tim Majalah KOI-S, saya mengucapkan terimakasih yang sebesar - besarnya kepada:
> 
> -. *Bpk. Ong Kuswandi* , pemilik Topkoi Farm yang telah dengan penuh kerelaan menyumbangkan koi - koi ternakannya untuk Majalah. Beliau bahkan dengan tulus mengatur pengepakan dan pengiriman koi tanpa atau dengan biaya seminimal mungkin dengan tujuan untuk berbagi kegembiraan kepada seluruh anggota forum. Saya sangat apresiasi terhadap beliau untuk kontribusinya ke forum dan majalah. Dengan senior - senior seperti Pak Kus inilah forum dan komunitas koi yang lebih luas lagi bisa membangun dinamikanya secara sehat
> 
> Sekali lagi terimakasih untuk semua pihak yang telah banyak membantu



THANKS juga pak AJIK

setujuh sama SALUT buat TOP-KOI .... aku mau transfer biaya kirim Jakarta ... aku sms ... berapa? .... reply cuman "gratis"

----------


## e-koi

Mohon saran, salah satu ikan pilihan saya jenis beni kumon, setelah saya perhatikan ternyata ekornya cacat. Ekor ikan no. 63 tsb hanya setengah kebawah. Setengahnya tidak ada. Kayaknya cacat bawaan. Mohon saran, apakah ikan ini dieliminasi aja ya, karena sudah tidak layak.

----------


## rvidella

> Mohon saran, salah satu ikan pilihan saya jenis beni kumon, setelah saya perhatikan ternyata ekornya cacat. Ekor ikan no. 63 tsb hanya setengah kebawah. Setengahnya tidak ada. Kayaknya cacat bawaan. Mohon saran, apakah ikan ini dieliminasi aja ya, karena sudah tidak layak.



huehehehehe aku juga ada yang insangnya memonjol keluar .... no 09 .... pelihara aja dulu yah ...

----------


## Herdi

> *Rekap yang sudah bayar*
> 
> Baru Terima dari Om Yudi Hasil Rekap per 16 Maret 2009
> Yang gak kesebut tapi dah bayar tolong tereak ya....  
> 
> 1. Allicante, 59, 67 (2) --> paid 300,000
> 2. hedi, 88 (1) --> paid 100,000
> 3. beaukoi, 40, 99 (2) --> paid 300,000
> 4. dedigouw, 21,98 (2) --> paid 200,000
> ...


Windartini itu teman yang nolongin transfer untuk saya (ini beneran teman kok, bukan "teman"). Jadi total transferan saya : Rp. 50.000 by Windartini + Rp. 100.000 by saya sendiri = Rp. 150.000 untuk ikan nomor 88. Silahkan dicek beritanya: Topkoi no. 88

----------


## hadi SE

> yg belum absen.....Hadi S.E...3 ekor + 8 ekor ( ex.pak.Ajik).....indonesia...3 ekor....Ahmad..3 ekor...Dedigow..2 ekor...Kharoma..2 ekor..wahyu..1.ekor....total....22 ekor...



Absen Om...........( Sorry baru pulang dari luar kota ) total saya ada 11 ekor :
24, 31, 4 = 450 rb
Eks om Ajik = 17,23,35,43,71,85,93,97 = 8 ekor = 800 rb

Total 1,25 jt.....................Tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekap per 20/3/09

1. Allicante, 59, 67 (2) --> paid 300,000
2. herdi, 88 (1) --> paid 100,000 + 50,000
3. beaukoi, 40, 99 (2) --> paid 300,000
4. dedigouw, 21,98 (2) --> paid 200,000
5. eka, 65, 29, 53, 26 (4) --> paid 250,000
6. ADEPE, 81, 95 (2) --> paid 200,000
7. Dodo, 18, 33, 39, 58, 01, 70, 78, 61, 09, 05 (10) --> paid 1,150,000
8. troy, 82, 51 (2) --> paid 200,000
9. cupcupmuahmuah, 22, 44, 69, 77 (4) --> paid 200,000
10. irsan, 76, 02 (2) --> paid 150,000
11. Ahmad, 7, 8, 80 (3) --> paid 400,000
12. tenonx (via irsan), 10, 83, 30, 48, 75 (5) --> paid 300,000
13. ari-radja, 60, 06, 20, 87 (4) --> paid 250,000
14. glenardo, 13, 91, 54 (3) --> paid 250,111
15. e-koi, 52, 57, 63, 47, 12, 46 (6) --> paid 600,000
16. Isman (via e-koi), 90, 28, 05, 64, 19, 68 (6) --> paid 500,000
17. Adhe666 (via e-koi), 66, 16, 27 (3) --> paid 300,000
18. sferryirawan, 62, 41, 92 (3) --> paid 350,000
19. nox, 15, 96, 14 (3) --> paid 300,013
20. torajiro, 49, 34, 11 (3) --> paid 300,000
21. Diamond (via topkoi) 36, 50 (2) --> paid 200,000
22. irawan (via topkoi) 45, 50 (2) --> paid 200,000
23. fatfat (via topkoi), 42 (1) --> paid 100,000
24. Karhoma (via topkoi), 84, 55 (2) --> paid 300,000
25. mrbunta (1) --> 150,032
26. nachacha (4) --> 300,000
27. hadi SE (11) --> 1,250,000
*
Total 94 ekor dengan dana yang sudah disetor Rp 9,150,157*

*Sekali lagi terimakasih atas partisipasinya. Semua dana yang diterima dan dengan dana dari mitra kegiatan lain akan dibelikan 1 (satu) unit Computer Graphic, Mac 24 Inch 2.8Ghz Core 2 Duo (MB325ZP/A) buat kepentingan design majalah*

----------


## adepe

wuissss... mantab...

selain kumonryu-nya, majalah juga makin kinclong nih dengan hadirnya new MacPC  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wuissss... mantab...
> 
> selain kumonryu-nya, majalah juga makin kinclong nih dengan hadirnya new MacPC


Paling tidak kita tidak jungkir balik lagi pindah dari satu tempat ke tempat lain yang ada MacPC kalau sudah mau setting materi. Kalau ingat masa - masa deadline yang harus pontang panting kita benar - benar berterimakasih buat semua partisipan dan tentu saja om Top  ::

----------


## Raffles

hebat...hebat.. komunitas koi-s memang kompak.. dgn adanya new MacPC semoga tampilan dan isi koi-s tambah mantab.... salut untuk Top Koi dan Koi-s semoga terus mendapat dukungan dari komunitas

----------


## topkoifarm

sisa ditempat saya yg belum terkirim..,,,,medan...semarang...lasem......kalau bisa confirmasi 1(hari),,sebelumnya.....thanks.....

----------


## e-koi

Lasem tuh mana om?

----------


## troy

> Lasem tuh mana om?


lasem itu di jawa tengah om.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Lasem tuh mana om?
> 
> 
> lasem itu di jawa tengah om.....


Cah Jawa Tengah PROTES  :P   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


Sori om, cuma penasaran ajah. Soalnya saya belum pernah tahu, hehehe. Deket semarang ya?

----------


## seven7colour

Lumayan dekat kok...

Urutannya Lasem, Rembang (ingat Ibu kita Kartini jadinya   ::  ), Demak, baru Semarang...

Kok jadi OOT ya, ayo kembali ke *Topkoi Kawarimono Keeping Contest*  ::

----------


## troy

aku saiki wes dadi wong suroboyo yo....

----------


## ad666

. . . . yah, ditinggal seminggu keliwat puluhan halaman . . .  ::   . .
kontestan sudah diterima, dan berenang riang gembira dikolam barunya . . .  ::   . . sebelumnya ane mo nanya neh , , pas pengambilan ikan ditempatnya om e-koi, kontestan no 66 tidak dapat ditemukan . . .dan ada 'penampakan' yang tidak masuk list. apakah 'penampakan' ini pengganti kotestan 66? atau bagaimana  ::   (masalahnya lebih bagus je  ::  ) . .
sekian dan terima kasih . . .(halah  ::  )

----------


## e-koi

> . . . . yah, ditinggal seminggu keliwat puluhan halaman . . .   . .
> kontestan sudah diterima, dan berenang riang gembira dikolam barunya . . .   . . sebelumnya ane mo nanya neh , , pas pengambilan ikan ditempatnya om e-koi, kontestan no 66 tidak dapat ditemukan . . .dan ada 'penampakan' yang tidak masuk list. apakah 'penampakan' ini pengganti kotestan 66? atau bagaimana   (masalahnya lebih bagus je  ) . .
> sekian dan terima kasih . . .(halah  )


Ni dia rombongan palu. Nah yg dimaksud om ad666 yg ada panahnya

----------


## topkoifarm

yg aslinya tiba2 menghilang.....gak tau kemana.....mungkin ada mistiknya,,,66,,  ::   ::   ::   ::  ....mau gak mau....ganti yg dipanah itu.....gak papa kan....pasti lebih bagus.....ambil dari secret pond..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

bener kan ada giniannya  ::   ::   ::  

Btw tambah apik om penggantinya, aku aja sampe ngeces2...
Tapi masih bisa ikut k3eping contest ini kan? Supaya sama panitia bisa diakui menjadi no. 66 yg ilang.



> yg aslinya tiba2 menghilang.....gak tau kemana.....mungkin ada mistiknya,,,66,,     ....mau gak mau....ganti yg dipanah itu.....gak papa kan....pasti lebih bagus.....ambil dari secret pond..

----------


## ad666

. . . wah . . .di page 66 ini . . kontestan 66 digantikan . . .  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

moga2 aja ...bisa ikut,,,,,nanti tanya pak Ajik.saja.....

----------


## topkoifarm

aku ikut merinding....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## e-koi

> aku ikut merinding....     ...


Aku juga sekonyöng konyong koder eh merinding juga om. Suatu kebetulan yang betul-betul BETUL

----------


## topkoifarm

sebetulnya memang hilang,,,,,gak ada jejak.....asalnya 15 ekor,,,,karena gak ada tempat....saya titipkan di bak karantinanya troy,,,,,waktu ambil sudah tinggal 14 ekor,,,,dicari2 gak ketemu ..sudah ditutup jaring...jasadnyapun gak ada,,..terpaksa saya ambil kan penggantinya,,,,itupun saya gak ngecek lagi yg hilang itu no berapa....sekalinya....no.66.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

. . . semoga dengan kemsitisan ini . . ada sebuah pengharapan dari pulau seberang . . . .  ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
HORORRRRRRRRRRRR
jgn jgn di rumah om troy ada tuyul koi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> HORORRRRRRRRRRRR
> jgn jgn di rumah om troy ada tuyul koi


emang ada tuyul nya om.....ikan nomer 66 di simpan sama tuyul....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> HORORRRRRRRRRRRR
> jgn jgn di rumah om troy ada tuyul koi    
> 
> 
> emang ada tuyul nya om.....ikan nomer 66 di simpan sama tuyul....


Tuyul rambut item, hahahaha

----------


## e-koi

halo halo, tes tes, satu duwa tiga, suara dicoba...
Bagaimana selanjutnya?

----------


## seven7colour

Tinggal menunggu saja mungkin   ::  

Lalu kirim photo Koi-nya sebelum penjurian............

----------


## ad666

. . lapor ke panitiya . . 
mohon maaf sebelumnya . .
semalem ane nemenin istri melahirkan . . .paginya kontestan 27 hilang di bak karantina . . . mo diambil fotonya sebagai barang bukti tidak ditemukan jasadnya. . . yah dilaporkan saja . . tau gini ambil banyakan dikit , , , hiks  ::  . . .tapi impas dengerin cengengnya si bocah . . .  ::

----------


## e-koi

wah tidak bisa gitu om, barang bukti harus ada sebagai laporan kongkret. Saya lihat ada 6-8 ekor kucing yang suka main ke rumahnya om. Bgmana kalo mereka kita autopsi aja?   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> wah tidak bisa gitu om, barang bukti harus ada sebagai laporan kongkret. Saya lihat ada 6-8 ekor kucing yang suka main ke rumahnya om. Bgmana kalo mereka kita autopsi aja?


setujuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> wah tidak bisa gitu om, barang bukti harus ada sebagai laporan kongkret. Saya lihat ada 6-8 ekor kucing yang suka main ke rumahnya om. Bgmana kalo mereka kita autopsi aja?  
> 
> 
> setujuuuuuuuuuuu


juga setujuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


o yah Mr ACHMAD .... paid from rekening BCA a/n Reynaldo Vidella

please update

----------


## ad666

. . .berari kucingnya yang diposting ...?  ::

----------


## e-koi

> . . .berari kucingnya yang diposting ...?


Fotonya hadap depan dan hadap samping kanan. Jgn lupa di belakangnya pasang meteran...

----------


## topkoifarm

hari ini....untuk ..lasem..(torajiro)...sudah kirim....Via Bali Prima Travel....no resi...027918....tiba di lasem...sekitar..jam 24.00.......harap segera diambil...thanks.......

----------


## torajiro

pagi ini sekitar pukul 8 3 ekor koi sudah sampai di rmh saya dengan selamat om...
walau sebelumnya saya sempat salah membawa paketnya org laen pulang ke rumah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> pagi ini sekitar pukul 8 3 ekor koi sudah sampai di rmh saya dengan selamat om...
> walau sebelumnya saya sempat salah membawa paketnya org laen pulang ke rumah...


wah mesti slametan neh....

----------


## topkoifarm

hati2 ya....takutnya lain kali...keliru bawa istri orang...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> hati2 ya....takutnya lain kali...keliru bawa istri orang...


istri dan keluarga org om....diboyong semua sama torajiro.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> hati2 ya....takutnya lain kali...keliru bawa istri orang...     
> 
> 
> istri dan keluarga org om....diboyong semua sama torajiro.....


Serius nih........
Kuchibeniku harus dipasangi alarm nih   ::  
OOT lagi deh   ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuih wuih wuih
om tora lama gak jumpo terus maen sambet istri orang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wuih wuih wuih
> om tora lama gak jumpo terus maen sambet istri orang


diam2 menghanyutkan.....

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

::   ::   ::  hbs..namae d dos nya hampir sama dengan namaku sih. lagian tulisane jg nga jelas.. trus sopir travel nya maen kasi aja. udah cape2 angkat sampai di kolam belakang rumah,stl tak buka kok isie laen.. ya udah tak balikin lagi jadie. Barange berat dan gede lagi.wkt tak angkat suarae juga mirip ada airnya d dlm.jd saya nga curiga. cape deh..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> hbs..namae d dos nya hampir sama dengan namaku sih. lagian tulisane jg nga jelas.. trus sopir travel nya maen kasi aja. udah cape2 angkat sampai di kolam belakang rumah,stl tak buka kok isie laen.. ya udah tak balikin lagi jadie. Barange berat dan gede lagi.wkt tak angkat suarae juga mirip ada airnya d dlm.jd saya nga curiga. cape deh..


jgn jgn isinya showa nya org   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
>    hbs..namae d dos nya hampir sama dengan namaku sih. lagian tulisane jg nga jelas.. trus sopir travel nya maen kasi aja. udah cape2 angkat sampai di kolam belakang rumah,stl tak buka kok isie laen.. ya udah tak balikin lagi jadie. Barange berat dan gede lagi.wkt tak angkat suarae juga mirip ada airnya d dlm.jd saya nga curiga. cape deh.. 
> 
> 
> jgn jgn isinya showa nya org


isinya snack nya org om. 1 dos besar penuh.wkt tak goyang2 bunyie kayak air gt.ketipu aku..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

nyam nyam nyam

----------


## e-koi

untung ikannya gak dibikin peyek sama yg punya snack om!

----------


## isman

> untung ikannya gak dibikin peyek sama yg punya snack om!


bukan dibikin peyek tapi prekedel ikan koi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> isinya snack nya org om. 1 dos besar penuh.wkt tak goyang2 bunyie kayak air gt.ketipu aku..


Wuichhhh, cara ngeceknya di goyang-goyang......   ::  
Apa gak bingung koinya?   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

kloter medan,,,,,hari ini sudah dikirim,1 box,,,,,,tiba di medan,,,sekitar pk.13.30...........no.smu..151.406.2....harap diambil di..cargo bandara.....thanks.....................

----------


## troy

yg semarang jd dilelang gak om?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> yg semarang jd dilelang gak om?


Kok jadi lelang.... ini kan Keeping Contest   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> yg semarang jd dilelang gak om?   
> 
> 
> Kok jadi lelang.... ini kan Keeping Contest


 . . iya nih, gimana sih . . . kalo kontestannya dilelang boleh ga?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


dilelang soalnya ikannya gak diambil2......

----------


## seven7colour

Ooooo   ::  

Begitu ceritanya.....
Tinggal Semarang yang belum kasih kabar ya.......

Berarti itu ikan yang ada didepan dan ada jaring diatasnya itu ya om Top?

----------


## e-koi

> Ooooo   
> 
> Begitu ceritanya.....
> Tinggal Semarang yang belum kasih kabar ya.......
> 
> Berarti itu ikan yang ada didepan dan ada jaring diatasnya itu ya om Top?


Tinggal diserok dong... Halo semarang!!

----------


## seven7colour

> Tinggal diserok dong... Halo semarang!!


Iya nih bentar lagi 1 April, kan kontesnya dimulai 1 April....  ::

----------


## troy

ayo cepetan di lelang biar bisa lgs contest.....

----------


## mrbunta

apa di jual borongan aja ya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> apa di jual borongan aja ya


yg mana aja?

----------


## seven7colour

> ayo cepetan di lelang biar bisa lgs contest.....


Boleh titip ke kolamnya om Troy?
Kalau boleh aku ambil deh.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> apa di jual borongan aja ya    
> 
> 
> yg mana aja?


punya kloter semarang   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Terakhir aku lihat sudah besar-besar   ::  JUMBO mungkin.....

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. om toppppppppppppppp
punya semarang jgn di kasih makan biar kecil kecil   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

meding dititipin di kolam lantai 4 aja....biar lebih shinning dan udara lebih bersih.....

----------


## mrbunta

> meding dititipin di kolam lantai 4 aja....biar lebih shinning dan udara lebih bersih.....


loh di lt 4 ada fee nya.
itung an nya jam jam an   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

coba aja diajukan penawarannya sapa tau bisa deal....

----------


## seven7colour

> coba aja diajukan penawarannya sapa tau bisa deal....


Photo aku hapus 100 biji tuker ama Penitipan kolamnya di LT. 4   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> coba aja diajukan penawarannya sapa tau bisa deal....
> 
> 
> Photo aku hapus 100 biji tuker ama Penitipan kolamnya di LT. 4


loh keliru kalau mau nego.
negonya gini.
aku kirim cameranya yg markII itu buat titip ikan 1 tahun.
nah itu baru bener   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Balik ayo balik, udah OOT banget.....  ::

----------


## troy

ayo diterusin nego nya...masak baru gitu udh OOT....

----------


## seven7colour

> ayo diterusin nego nya...masak baru gitu udh OOT....


udah lewat JAPRI.... om Bunta minta tukar dengan Kuchibeni   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

Bgmana dg ikan yg sedianya ke Semarang? Udah dilelang belum?

----------


## ad666

> Bgmana dg ikan yg sedianya ke Semarang? Udah dilelang belum?


 . . . tertarik nambah mas?  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> Bgmana dg ikan yg sedianya ke Semarang? Udah dilelang belum?
> 
> 
>  . . . tertarik nambah mas?


Iya gimana om TOP? belum ada kabar ya?
berapa ekor yang tersisa....

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


cuman 1 aja....yg dr semarang itu tu.....

----------


## seven7colour

> cuman 1 aja....yg dr semarang itu tu.....


OOOooo betul toh yang di bak berjaring di depan itu kan   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> cuman 1 aja....yg dr semarang itu tu.....
> 
> 
> OOOooo betul toh yang di bak berjaring di depan itu kan


yoi...............

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...



Enak ya, terima langsung gede.....

----------


## h3ln1k

wah lha ini jadi thread surabaya ke-2   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> wah lha ini jadi thread surabaya ke-2


ke 3 stlh semarang

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> wah lha ini jadi thread surabaya ke-2   
> 
> 
> ke 3 stlh semarang


tull kayaknya mau bikin cabang ke-4 neh   ::

----------


## ad666

::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


bukannya cabang nya surabaya udh banyak om...cuman udh pada mau tutup...lama gak dibukain....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huz huz.
ini threat org

----------


## seven7colour

*Refresh*
Kegiatan TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara dan mengapresiasi Koi dengan cara membesarkan di kolam masing  masing peserta selama periode 6 bulan, koi  koi tosai dari penangkar yang sama, indukan yang sama, ukuran relatif sama dengan perlakuan yang berbeda sesuai pengalaman dan pengetahuan peserta. 

*AGENDA*
_12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan_
*01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest*
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 , Pengumuman Pemenang 


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
1. Pada akhir kegiatan Koi akan dinilai oleh Dewan Juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum yang sama
2. Peserta harus memposting foto ikan sebelum periode penjurian dimulai pada tanggal 15 September 2009 atau selambat  lambatnya tanggal 30 September 2009. Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
3. Peserta diminta memberikan informasi yang jujur mengenai ukuran koi pada saat dinilai
4. Kriteria penjurian akan ditetapkan kemudian

----------


## seven7colour

*HADIAH*
Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1. Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 500,000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

2. Reserve Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

3. Best Tategoi, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain

----------


## seven7colour

*01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest*

Ayo siap-siap ambil camera masing-masing......
Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest adalah *BESOK*.....

----------


## mrbunta

> *01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest*
> 
> Ayo siap-siap ambil camera masing-masing......
> Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest adalah *BESOK*.....


camera nya masih lama om di pake. kalau di siapkan di pinggir kolam terus bisa jamuran   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> camera nya masih lama om di pake. kalau di siapkan di pinggir kolam terus bisa jamuran


OOOOooooo bukannya diphoto sebelum dan sesudah?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

sebelumnya kan ada di depan depan

----------


## mrbunta

sebelumnya kan ada di depan depan

----------


## seven7colour

> sebelumnya kan ada di depan depan


Om jangan posting dobel-dobel   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   Kayak kejar setoran   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> camera nya masih lama om di pake. kalau di siapkan di pinggir kolam terus bisa jamuran    
> 
> 
> OOOOooooo bukannya diphoto sebelum dan sesudah?


sesudahnya pake cukup pake foto yg di website ini aja.....biar perubahannya lebih kelihatan.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...



Siap......

----------


## troy

ikan mu nomer berapa om kolor ijo?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> camera nya masih lama om di pake. kalau di siapkan di pinggir kolam terus bisa jamuran    
> 
> 
> OOOOooooo bukannya diphoto sebelum dan sesudah?


Kalau sempat di foto aja, foto yang sebelumnya terlampau kecil...

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Gak wajib kan om? susah nangkepnya. . .

----------


## troy

ntar moto nya jg bakalan susah om...kecuali agak setengah di bius.....

----------


## ad666

. . .kesimpulan . . . motonya nanti ajah yak pas mo dinilai . . .

----------


## seven7colour

> ikan mu nomer berapa om kolor ijo?


Nomor 100   ::

----------


## torajiro

> . . .kesimpulan . . . motonya nanti ajah yak pas mo dinilai . . .


ya3.. Lbh baek spt itu.ikan kcl klo dah masuk kolam gede susah nangkapnya.masak demi menangkap bbrp ekor ikan kcl aja mesti nguras isi kolam gede dl..  ::  brp ton air yg terbuang.. Gmn nasib ikan2 yg Laen.. Ribet.. & makan wkt.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> . . .kesimpulan . . . motonya nanti ajah yak pas mo dinilai . . .
> 
> 
> ya3.. Lbh baek spt itu.ikan kcl klo dah masuk kolam gede susah nangkapnya.masak demi menangkap bbrp ekor ikan kcl aja mesti nguras isi kolam gede dl..  brp ton air yg terbuang.. Gmn nasib ikan2 yg Laen.. Ribet.. & makan wkt.


Pakai jaring BESAAAAAARR aja om, kan lebih mudah....

_OOT dikit...._
_Atau sewa belalai om Bunta, pasti cepat kena ikannya, belalainya sudah terlatih kok....._

----------


## reinz

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


Lapor Om-Top dan Om Ajik,

Untuk ikan no 73 dan 79, sudah diambil waktu itu di rumah oM Dodo, sekalian lihat2 koleksi Dodokoi ::  baru sempet Posting nih, soalnya lg ribet drmah  :: . Pembayaran juga sudah di trf ke Rek Koi dengan no.urut 186 dr Cab Graha Surya-Setiabudi kuningan JKT, maaf ga ada berita di Transferannya karena buru-buru tadi,  :: .

----------


## troy

wah nomer 100 ikan nya pasti sip neh....

----------


## topkoifarm

> wah nomer 100 ikan nya pasti sip neh....


..itu bukan koi.............ARAPAIMA....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wah nomer 100 ikan nya pasti sip neh....
> 
> 
> ..itu bukan koi.............ARAPAIMA....


Iya dapat kiriman ikan nomor 100 ternyata JUMBO, ARAPAIMA.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

LOH arapaima masuk kawarimono juga?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

> LOH arapaima masuk kawarimono juga?


...KAWARIMUDO....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> LOH arapaima masuk kawarimono juga?    
> 
> 
> ...KAWARIMUDO....


itu jenis baru ya om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

::   ::   ::   ::  ....jenis flashdisc 32gb,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


di top koi udh ada lho......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
wes wes. padahal iki bukan threat regional

----------


## seven7colour

> wes wes. padahal iki bukan threat regional


Siapa yang mulai?   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>       
> wes wes. padahal iki bukan threat regional
> 
> 
> Siapa yang mulai?


yang penting om top juga ikutan.....

----------


## seven7colour

> di top koi udh ada lho......


Gossip baru   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


No Comment kalau begitu   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> ....jenis flashdisc 32gb,,,


apaan tuh om?

----------


## topkoifarm

> Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
>     ....jenis flashdisc 32gb,,,   
> 
> 
> apaan tuh om?


.....tanya gajah.....the PROGRAMMER....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by topkoifarm
> 
> ...


o.. Om gajah kérjanya jd progammer ya..

----------


## troy

programer dan pembuat hutan....

----------


## seven7colour

> programer dan pembuat hutan....


Hahahahaha untuk lebih jelasnya bisa dilihat di regional Surabaya.....

----------


## troy

contoh pekerjaan nya udh di posting ta....

----------


## seven7colour

> contoh pekerjaan nya udh di posting ta....


Launching Jam 21:21 Hari ini

----------


## troy

sipp...segera meluncur.....

----------


## seven7colour

> sipp...segera meluncur.....


viewtopic.php?f=10&t=124&start=6240

----------


## dedigouw

Mau melaporkan sebuah kejadian yang tak diinginkan tentunya,
sebuah berita gugurnya sang peserta dalam perjuangannya untuk hidup,
yg berakhir dengan kematian yg belum jelas sebab musababnya,
padahal dia sedang bertumbuh di dalam kecantikannya, dan jg sang bayi begitu sedang lincah2nya,
dengan cara makannya yg cukup lahap, & inilah akhir hidupnya... hik...hik...hik...
sang beni meninggal pada pagi hari pk. 8.30, 25-april-2009, diketemukan dalam keadaan terbujur kaku, disamping teman2nya.


seekor beni kumonryu yg cantik pada ukuran 15cm, sekarang sisa seekor diri sang kumonryu:

----------


## KARHOMA

Turut prihatin om Dedi  :: 

Gimana dgn parameter airnya?

JAdi inget nasib kujakuku ...

----------


## dedigouw

> Turut prihatin om Dedi 
> 
> Gimana dgn parameter airnya?
> 
> JAdi inget nasib kujakuku ...


Parameter bagus Om, ikan ini sdng saya campur di fiber penampungan dgn 100ekor ikan jenis hikari, dgn ukuran yg sama,
Rencananya mau bareng2 masuk japung, anehnya dari 100-an ekor yg lain semuanya sehat2 & makannya sadis2,
Termasuk si beni kumon ini jg nafsu makannya tinggi, sorenya masih berebut makanan paginya sdh berpulang,
Itulah yg saya sebut meninggal tanpa sebab musabab yg jelas, sampai hari ini 100-an ekor yg lain tetap sehat dgn nafsu makan yg tinggii,
Begitulah ceritanya Om Rhoma, thanks atas atensinya Om.

----------


## torajiro

turut prihatin om...  ::

----------


## dedigouw

> turut prihatin om...


Hue....he...3x thanks Om.

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> 


Nangisnya jgn kencang2 Om nanti banjir, repot Om klu gajah menangis...
Hua....ha...ha...ha...

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>     
> 
> 
> Nangisnya jgn kencang2 Om nanti banjir, repot Om klu gajah menangis...
> Hua....ha...ha...ha...


Sudah biasa kok......

----------


## tenonx

wah....... padahal ikannya udah keliatan cakepnya......   ::   ::

----------


## GAPS

turut berduka cita Om  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ad666

turut berduka om, masih mending om ada 'jenazahnya' punya ane, hari ke 7 raib tanpa bekas

----------


## tenonx

om ad.... cuman asal ngomong neh...... apa mungkin masuk ke chamber filter???   ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

om gajah gimana perkembangan ikannya..............ayo diposting.......

----------


## mrbunta

> om gajah gimana perkembangan ikannya..............ayo diposting.......


sek cuilikkkkkkkkkkkkk gak ada perkembangan blassssssss

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om gajah gimana perkembangan ikannya..............ayo diposting.......
> 
> 
> sek cuilikkkkkkkkkkkkk gak ada perkembangan blassssssss


Memalukan  ::

----------


## ad666

> om ad.... cuman asal ngomong neh...... apa mungkin masuk ke chamber filter???


masih dikarantina di akuarium je . .   ::   . .

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


di tempat ku kurang berani makan nya.
yg cepat bongsor di kujaku. karena no 1 kalau di kasih pakan

----------


## torajiro

::  ikan ku jg msh cuilik.. Terlantar.. Paling banter d kasi makan 2x sehari.gara2 yg py repot bgt.

----------


## wahyu

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> ...


aduh kok bisa gitu ya.....apa gak doyan makan......  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Mungkin makannya minta d suapin om.. ^ ^

----------


## mrbunta

kurang bersemangat makannya. jadi kalah dengan yg laen 
paling rakus kujaku dari om irsan

----------


## dedigouw

Neh aku up date "Si Kumon Lonely" yg ditinggal pergi oleh si Beni Kumon,

aku photo sebelum dia masuk ke tempat pembesarannya yg baru & luasssss
yaitu: Japung Danau Serpong...  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Neh aku up date "Si Kumon Lonely" yg ditinggal pergi oleh si Beni Kumon,
> 
> aku photo sebelum dia masuk ke tempat pembesarannya yg baru & luasssss
> yaitu: Japung Danau Serpong...



KQ pada keluar item2 nya yah?aku punya putih hampir polos,

Jadi lupa lapor, dari 3 ekor, skrg hanya terlihat 2 ekor,1 ekor lainnya sedang mao di cari kemana, moga2 ga di kanibalsime (yg ilang termungil gt  ::  )

----------


## ad666

ukuran berapa tuh om ded?

----------


## dedigouw

> ukuran berapa tuh om ded?


15 cm, waktu datang klu ga salah antara 8-9cm, 
moga2 lebih cepat besar lagi klu di danau ya Om...  ::

----------


## dedigouw

> KQ pada keluar item2 nya yah?aku punya putih hampir polos,
> 
> Jadi lupa lapor, dari 3 ekor, skrg hanya terlihat 2 ekor,1 ekor lainnya sedang mao di cari kemana, moga2 ga di kanibalsime (yg ilang termungil gt  )


iya aku punya keluar hitam banyak bro, bayang2 hitamnya jg masih banyak...

----------


## torajiro

Ikan ku kok keliatan e blm ada perubahan ya.. Tp nga tau jg sih.soale dah lama nga terlihat.. Air nya agak hijau sih..

----------


## ad666

> Ikan ku kok keliatan e blm ada perubahan ya.. Tp nga tau jg sih.soale dah lama nga terlihat.. Air nya agak hijau sih..


wah, lagi terapi green water neh . .  ::   . .spirulina alamu ya om?  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Ikan ku kok keliatan e blm ada perubahan ya.. Tp nga tau jg sih.soale dah lama nga terlihat.. Air nya agak hijau sih..
> 
> 
> wah, lagi terapi green water neh . .   . .spirulina alamu ya om?


iya.. Begitulah om.asal wkt ikan nya ntar d angkat nga ikut berubah jd green fish aja.. :b

----------


## torajiro

gmn nih ikan py temen2... dah pada gede? D kolam ku tiba2 ada ikan yg agak gede, warnanya sedikit pudar.mungkin ukurannya 18cm an. kemungkinan salah satu dr ikan TOPKOI KAWARIMONO kontes. tp mungkin jg ikan yg laen...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

masih tetepppppppppppp
kurang doyan makan.

----------


## torajiro

> masih tetepppppppppppp
> kurang doyan makan.


tadi sore tak liat keliatan e lbh gede dr kujaku nya om irsan om. Wah kyk e py om bunta jauh lbh gede nih.. Hi3x.. Dah sebrp om?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> masih tetepppppppppppp
> kurang doyan makan.
> 
> 
> tadi sore tak liat keliatan e lbh gede dr kujaku nya om irsan om. Wah kyk e py om bunta jauh lbh gede nih.. Hi3x.. Dah sebrp om?


wuik. jadi guede lak.
kujaku doyan makan banget. kebalikan dari kumonryu nya

----------


## torajiro

Maka e sy jg agak heran om.kemarin2 tiba2 muncul ikan itu d kolam ku.pola nya mirip2 ama kumonryuu kontes e om top.tp mungkin jg ikan Laen.tp yg mana ya.. Padahal yg Laen msh kcl.maklum g liat,soale kolam ku agak green water om..  Lagian jarang liat2 kolam.liat kolam 1hr cm 2x,itu ae cm sekedar kasi makan.ga ada wkt sih.. He3x

----------


## BeauKoi

Ikanku sudah no(40) 21cm dan no(99) 18cm.
itu pun ukuran bulan lalu tanggal 22.
tapi masih belum ada perubahan ikan-nya

----------


## torajiro

> Ikanku sudah no(40) 21cm dan no(99) 18cm.
> itu pun ukuran bulan lalu tanggal 22.
> tapi masih belum ada perubahan ikan-nya


wah.. Udah gede2 ya..

----------


## ad666

> Ikanku sudah no(40) 21cm dan no(99) 18cm.
> itu pun ukuran bulan lalu tanggal 22.
> tapi masih belum ada perubahan ikan-nya


Gambarnya duong . .   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gambarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## ad666

> gambarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


yang punya om bun juga dong  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

masih sama persis seperti waktu baru dapet ikan-nya

----------


## mrbunta

wadoh wadoh. ada yg rahasia rahasia annnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## torajiro

> wadoh wadoh. ada yg rahasia rahasia annnnnnnnnnnnn


mungkin mo bikin surprise om..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

denger denger di finishing udah an. kasih makan sarang burung. silk worm. colorfood dan wheatgerm udah gak di kasih growth nih

----------


## torajiro

> denger denger di finishing udah an. kasih makan sarang burung. silk worm. colorfood dan wheatgerm udah gak di kasih growth nih


makanan buat org nya kalah mahal ama makanan buat koi nya.. :b

----------


## isman

punyaku kurang tersisa 2 ekor ini photonya


pertumbuhannya tdk terlalu siknifikan sampai hari ini ukurannya -+ 13 cm 
tapi perkembangan warna semakin hari semakin menghitam nggak tahu kalau besarnya gimana yaaa  ::

----------


## e-koi

keren om yg bwh. Punyaku juga tinggal 2 yg bisa diharapkan yi no 52 dan 63. Yg 12 dan 46 dioper om ad666 bwt nemenin ikanx yg tinggal satu. Yg 57 udah stadium 5, yg 47 ilang  ::

----------


## torajiro

py ku masih lengkap kyk nya, cm susah mendokumentasikannya...  ::

----------


## isman

> punyaku kurang tersisa 2 ekor ini photonya
> 
> 
> pertumbuhannya tdk terlalu siknifikan sampai hari ini ukurannya -+ 13 cm 
> tapi perkembangan warna semakin hari semakin menghitam nggak tahu kalau besarnya gimana yaaa


karna ukurannya masih kecil2 tinggalnya masih di aquarium  ::   ::  ,mau di masukin kekolam utama takutnya menghilang lagi

----------


## torajiro

Ouw.. Pake aliran aquarium toh.kyk om edy(begitchu) dl.ngomong2 om begitchu skrg kemana ya? Kok nga pernah keliatan lagi?

----------


## ad666

mantap . . .  ::

----------


## torajiro

Pola nya Mantap om

----------


## ad666

kebetulan lagi nguras kolam . . kondisi per 16 Mei 2009 *Kumon16* 15cm


Titipannya Om e-koi
12 - 13 cm

46 - 18 cm

----------


## ad666

sekalian lapor juga . . dari  3 yang dikirim om top

16 . . sehat walafiat 
27 . . hilang saat karantina awal tanpa jazad
pengganti 66 . . berangkat ke alam lain . .   ::  

16 - 66 sempat ngedrop bareng . .dikarantina bareng . . dan pada akhirnya 66 tidak bertahan
 ::

----------


## mrbunta

eman e . yg mati bagut om

----------


## torajiro

iya tuh..turut berduka cita om..

----------


## seven7colour

> eman e . yg mati bagut om


Setuju om............

----------


## e-koi

> kebetulan lagi nguras kolam . . kondisi per 16 Mei 2009 *Kumon16* 15cm
> 
> 
> Titipannya Om e-koi
> 12 - 13 cm
> 
> 46 - 18 cm


Weleh weleh ini baru 2 minggu sama om ad666 kok tambah mantep2... Putihnya maknyuss...

----------


## mrbunta

iya. jadi putihh

----------


## torajiro

Bagus om

----------


## seven7colour

> iya. jadi putihh


Minat ya om............  ::

----------


## ad666

*TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
*RULE OF THE GAME*


*AGENDA*
12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	



sek suwe rek  ::

----------


## mrbunta

jadi sabarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## e-koi

> *TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
> *RULE OF THE GAME*
> 
> 
> *AGENDA*
> 12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
> 01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
> 01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
> ...


Kalo dipercepat yakin jadi juara om?

----------


## torajiro

Bagus2.. PD bgt ya..

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> *TOPKOI Kawarimono Keeping Contest*
> *RULE OF THE GAME*
> 
> 
> *AGENDA*
> 12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
> ...


oalah . . gak ngejar juara om . . pengen liyat perkembangan yang laen ajah  ::   . . ada gak yang dah jadi hajiro  ::

----------


## torajiro

klo saya sih ngejar seneng2 aja om..  ::

----------


## e-koi

> klo saya sih ngejar seneng2 aja om..





> klo saya sih ngejar seneng2 aja om..


Boong! Lha kemaren aku liat ngejar ayam tetangga!  ::

----------


## torajiro

ssttttt.......... itu sih buat makan siang om...  ::

----------


## ad666

> ssttttt.......... itu sih buat makan siang om...


oalah  . . om tora sama om eko maen kejar2an? . . . kayak di pelm india ajah  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ssttttt.......... itu sih buat makan siang om... 
> 
> 
> oalah  . . om tora sama om eko maen kejar2an? . . . kayak di pelm india ajah


sst.. Jgn bongkar2 rahasia org donk om..  ::

----------


## torajiro

mo upload perkembangan koi kawarimono keeping contes. tp saya lupa, yg ini no brp ya? wk3x..











foto saya ambil pake camera hp N3120 classic,airnya agak kotor.. ada lumut2nya. fotonya jg nga bagus,ada cahaya yg mengganggu. foto saya ambil tadi pagi. stl berjam2 memburu ikannya akhirnya dapat juga bbrp ikan buat d foto. capek nya...

oiya,tadi pagi sy ukur bsr nya sekitar 25,5cm

----------


## torajiro

satu lagi nih, ukurannya sama. 25,5cm









coment nya donk..  ::

----------


## torajiro

benernya msh ada 1 lagi koi kawarimono keeping contes nya. tp susah nangkapnya. ukurannya jg msh kecil,mungkin kalah berebut makan..  ::   jd nda tak ambil.

----------


## torajiro

ini ada 1 lagi. Beni Kumonryuu. yg ini juga dari Top Koi. tp nda masuk dlm keeping kontes.. he3x.. ukurannya 29,5cm an.







koi ini saya dapat bbrp bln lalu. mungkin seblm kawarimono keeping kontes. wkt itu masih kcl,nda ingat ukurannya brp.

----------


## ad666

om, ini yang nomor berapa yak? biar bisa dibandingkan . ..   ::  
Punya ane belum tembus 20 cm   ::

----------


## torajiro

punya saya no 11,34 ama 49 om. Cuman yg 2 ekor d atas itu nomer brp saya juga binggung liat nya.. lha udah berubah gt sih...   ::   ::   ::  coba d terawang lagi..
ini pics nya:

----------


## torajiro

dr hsl terawang kyke pic yg 1st tu yg no 11 ya..?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

trus gbr ke 2 tu no34.  ::  

total kapasitas kolam saya+filter chambernya sekitar 18ton. lha isie cuman baby koi semua,wkt itu jumlahnya cuman sekitar 10ekor an aja termasuk 3ekor yg dr kawarimono keeping contest waktu saya masukkan 1st x.. tp klo skrg ya dah ada 20 ekor lbh..  ::   ::   ::  
makan sehari cuman 3-4x.

----------


## torajiro

sementara yg no49 nda saya ambil picnya, lha ukurannya tak liat kira2 cuman 15cm an aja sih. jd males nangkapnya.. susah banget soalnya.. butuh tenaga dan waktu extra..  ::

----------


## torajiro

klo d liat lagi, koi no 11 tu cantik kyk nya klo cewek. ada kuchibeni,mahkota d atas kepala + kelopak mata yg spt d warnai pake pensil alis.  ::   suit2..!  ::

----------


## adepe

kebetulan bersih-bersih kolam... update deh...

yg ini ukuran sekitar 20cm (plus minus deh) soalnya gak sempet diukur


yang ini masih cilik... estimasi masih disekitar 15cm-an


regards,

----------


## ad666

> kebetulan bersih-bersih kolam... update deh...
> 
> yg ini ukuran sekitar 20cm (plus minus deh) soalnya gak sempet diukur
> 
> 
> yang ini masih cilik... estimasi masih disekitar 15cm-an
> 
> 
> regards,


ni yang nomor berapa om?

----------


## adepe

> ni yang nomor berapa om?


yang beni nomor 95 
satu lagi nomor 81

kalo gak salah... hehehe... udah lupa soalnya

----------


## mrbunta

wuih. mantafff om

----------


## ad666

> wuih. mantafff om


punyanya om bunta mana?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuih. mantafff om
> 
> 
> punyanya om bunta mana?


blom di poto   ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


 buat kejutan ya om...??  ::

----------


## mrbunta

masih jelek ommmmm

----------


## Nachacha

Waaaah kumon nya mantap bener, hitamnya udah mulai naik seimbang lagi. punya ku kok belom banyak gitu yah

----------


## torajiro

> buat kejutan ya om...??


jgn kaget klo tiba2 kumon nya om bunta segede gajah.. :b

----------


## KARHOMA

Belon sempet foto yg baru  :P

----------


## ad666

wuik kok kaceknya jauh?

----------


## boby_icon

wah kolamnya om karhoma tambah kinclong ya sekarang airnya   ::  

filtere bagus banget, jadi aquarium lho. di kasi garrarufa bisa massage nih   ::

----------


## wahyu

om gajah kok blm posting nih..........  ::

----------


## torajiro

> om gajah kok blm posting nih..........


iya nih..  ::  



> Belon sempet foto yg baru  :P


ukuran brp om?

----------


## anas maskur

ikuuuut... n0 5 jg boleh.

----------


## mrbunta

> om gajah kok blm posting nih..........


blom di tangkep omm

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by wahyu
> 
> om gajah kok blm posting nih.......... 
> 
> 
> blom di tangkep omm


selalu aja alasan  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

Py om gajah bsr mana ama koi yg ada d ekor nya? Wk5x..

----------


## ad666

T.T
mantep-mantep ikannya

----------


## mrbunta

> Py om gajah bsr mana ama koi yg ada d ekor nya? Wk5x..


besar koinya   ::

----------


## torajiro

weleh2..  ::

----------


## ad666

kok kumonku makin banyak titik hitam ya? 
belum bisa di foto . . susah nangkepnya . . .  ::

----------


## e-koi

> kok kumonku makin banyak titik hitam ya? 
> belum bisa di foto . . susah nangkepnya . . .


Lah ya susah om kalo nangkepnya dari manado.,

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> kok kumonku makin banyak titik hitam ya? 
> belum bisa di foto . . susah nangkepnya . . . 
> 
> 
> Lah ya susah om kalo nangkepnya dari manado.,


pake jaring pukat harimau om.. (ngomong aja enak ya,padahal sy sendiri setengah mati nangkapnya.. Wk5x..  :: )

----------


## ad666

> ikuuuut... n0 5 jg boleh.


ikut kemane om?
ah siom bisa aje . . .  ::

----------


## isman

> kok kumonku makin banyak titik hitam ya? 
> belum bisa di foto . . susah nangkepnya . . .


punyaku juga awalnya cuma titik hitam lama kelamaan jadi melebar hitamnya

----------


## torajiro

Mmg biasa e slh 1 ciri khas beni/ kumonryuu spt itu om.sumi nya cpt menyebar.

----------


## ad666

> Mmg biasa e slh 1 ciri khas beni/ kumonryuu spt itu om.sumi nya cpt menyebar.


kok punya om suminya ga banyak?

----------


## torajiro

He3x.. Nda tau jg om.mungkin kondisi air kolam sy yg bikin kyk gt.. ^ ^

----------


## ad666

ayo-ayo yang mau update sebelum 17an . . . ^ ^

----------


## ad666

kebetulan lagi nguras kolam . . kondisi per 16 Mei 2009 *Kumon16* 15cm

25 Juli 09 

Titipannya Om e-koi
12 - 13 cm

25 juli  2009

46 - 18 cm

25 juli 09

----------


## torajiro

Ayo2.. Siapa mo update lagi?

----------


## mrbunta

punyaku itemnya tinggal dikit

----------


## Glenardo

Malam ini bikin photo session in my pond hasilnya gn deh

Size 27 cm







Size 17 cm


Semoga aku di beri kekuatan unuk mendidik mereka labih baik lagi. Thanks

----------


## allicante

Ini Kumonryu no 59, no 67 nya tewas loncat. Pertgl 13 Agustus uk.35cm. Kenapa hitamnya sampe masuk kepala yah? tampaknya bakalan nutup semua nih itemnya, yg dibadan dulu juga loreng2, sekarang sudah nge blok item disebagian posisi



Bregards
Okkan

----------


## allicante

Coba upload lg:

----------


## torajiro

hohoho... kyk macan belang tuh om ikan nya.. keren..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> hohoho... kyk macan belang tuh om ikan nya.. keren..


ini kapan sih acaranya?
huehehehehehe siap fotoooo

----------


## adepe

> Coba upload lg:



ukuran berapa nih om?...

keren ikannya  ::

----------


## rvidella

ini updatenya, ikan saya

*dari 16cm -> 25cm* 


*dari 15cm -> 25cm* 


*dari 11cm -> 15cm*

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> Coba upload lg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukuran berapa nih om?...
> ...



Oom Adepe, uk ikan 35 cm an.
Bregards

----------


## allicante

> ini updatenya, ikan saya
> 
> *dari 16cm -> 25cm* 
> 
> 
> *dari 15cm -> 25cm* 
> 
> 
> *dari 11cm -> 15cm*



oom Dodo, ikan2nya bagus2, yg kumon bisa jaga putihnya, gimana caranya Oom?

----------


## rvidella

jangan kasih makan aja om hueheheheehehehehehhe

kapan nih kirim ikan lagi ke jkt katanya akan ada kirimin lagi yah hehehehehe

----------


## adepe

om dodo, orange-nya jadi tebel gitu, dikasih apa om... Share dong hehehe

----------


## rvidella

> om dodo, orange-nya jadi tebel gitu, dikasih apa om... Share dong hehehe



gak dikasih apa apa kok ... makanan aja juga gado-gado
kadang kasih sakai; kadang kasih sugiyama, kadang campur CP huehehehehe
ini ikan malah kontet di kolamku cuman di 15cm dan di 25cm .... pertamanya pada gak mau makan karena kolam sepi, sekarang kolamnya rame .... plus dicampur ama kolam ikan buat dagangan jadi yah kadang2 ikannya stress takut ditangkep padahal temen-temennya yang mau ditangkep. Huehehehe jadi kecil bener yah cuman 15-25cm.

Tapi belajar banyak sih ... ikan mau besar ... jangan diserokin dan make sure dia mau makan ... begitu lahap makannya dan berani pasti grow deh ... tapi kalo gak pernah ditangkap terus ketangkep pasti rada sedikit liar soalnya gak pernah kena serokan huehehehehehehe

----------


## adepe

out of contest...   ::  



ditinggal nginep sehari, langsung ngilang ini beni kumon...
gak jelas kemana rimbanya...tidak ditemukan jejak & jasadnya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## allicante

> jangan kasih makan aja om hueheheheehehehehehhe
> 
> kapan nih kirim ikan lagi ke jkt katanya akan ada kirimin lagi yah hehehehehe



Hehe yg kiriman jkt sementara dipending Oom, udah gendong telor watir jetlag :P mo coba dikeluarin dulu telornya. btw kumonnya oom dodo putihnya maknyoss kayak waktu prtama dtg, apa air di duren sawit soft x yah?

bregards

----------


## KARHOMA

Seeeyyyyeeeemmmm ....   ::  




> Coba upload lg:

----------


## KARHOMA

Jagoan om Dodo yg ini kayaknya, sayang pertumbuhannya kurang pesat ya ... 




> *dari 11cm -> 15cm*

----------


## KARHOMA

> out of contest...   
> 
> 
> 
> ditinggal nginep sehari, langsung ngilang ini beni kumon...
> gak jelas kemana rimbanya...tidak ditemukan jejak & jasadnya


Masuk ke BD kali om ... 
coba kures kolamnya 

mudah2an ketemu ya ...   ::

----------


## aie

atw mungkin ikannya loncat kluar tuh om adepe ..
trus dimkn kucing deh .
soalnya prnah alamin kejadian ky gt ,pas ditelusuri ditemukanlah bangkai sang ikan yg cm sisa kpalanya aja .  ::   ::   :P

----------


## isman

ini update ikanku hari ini minggu 06/09/2009 

*benikumonryo 26 cm*


*kumonryo 24 cm*

----------


## allicante

Update :


5 Sept 37cm

----------


## torajiro

> Jagoan om Dodo yg ini kayaknya, sayang pertumbuhannya kurang pesat ya ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> *dari 11cm -> 15cm*


suminya jd bagus om.. ^ ^

----------


## e-koi

ikutan upload ah...

ini no 52


ini no 63

----------


## e-koi

ini foto yg disertakan om Top waktu kirim


Yg no 12 hilang, yg no 57 tewas. 

No. 47


No. 46

----------


## rvidella

wuah 8 hari lagi ........

hadiahnya apa aja nih?

All Japan Show juga apa All Indonesian Show 2009 Free Air Ticket and Free Accomodation ...

Hidup Top-KOI

 :P

----------


## edwin

> wuah 8 hari lagi ........
> 
> hadiahnya apa aja nih?
> 
> All Japan Show juga apa All Indonesian Show 2009 Free Air Ticket and Free Accomodation ...
> 
> Hidup Top-KOI
> 
>  :P


kalo All Indonesian Open mau om dodo? tapi nonton pertandingan bulutangkis....huehehehehehee

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> wuah 8 hari lagi ........
> 
> hadiahnya apa aja nih?
> 
> All Japan Show juga apa All Indonesian Show 2009 Free Air Ticket and Free Accomodation ...
> 
> Hidup Top-KOI
> ...


udah gt nontonnya d televisi lagi...! wes wes wes..

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. om tora keren loh avatarnya   ::

----------


## rvidella

> wuik. om tora keren loh avatarnya


om bunta .... udah tanyain om top?
jadi nih kita ke all japan nya?

----------


## e-koi

> wuik. om tora keren loh avatarnya


Wuik, lagi di spa ya?

----------


## sferryirawan

Up date foto tgl 28 September 2009 :

No 92 : size 35 cm



No 41 : size 35 cm


No 62 : size 31 cm

----------


## rvidella

ukuran jumbo ..... keren om sferryirawan

----------


## Herdi

Ikan No. 88, ukuran sekarang 30cm, dulu waktu datang tidak sempat diukur, tapi sekitar 13 cm-an.

Kelemahan ikan ini yang utama (selain kelemahan lainnya) adalah tutup insangnya terlipat keluar, kemungkinan karena kekurangan oksigen atau kadar ammonia yang tinggi. FYI, ikan ini masuk kolam dari hari pertama kolam jadi dan diisi air sampai kolam hijau butek lalu ketika jernih (6 mingguan dari sejak ikan masuk) ketahuan deh tutup insangnya begini (dari 11 ekor ikan yang dicemplungin diwaktu yang bersamaan, cuman ikan ini yang begini).

----------


## sferryirawan

Kok banyak yang belum update foto nya ya ? Kelupaan kali ? Gajah mana nih, provokatornya ? Harusnya hari ini terakhir utk upload foto khan ?   ::

----------


## sferryirawan

> ukuran jumbo ..... keren om sferryirawan


Sale.. sale.. sale... Mau... mau... mau... ?  :P

----------


## e-koi

> ...
> *AGENDA*
> 12/02/09  24/02/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
> 25/02/09  31/03/09, Pemilihan dan Pembayaran
> 01/03/09  31/03/09, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
> 01/04/09  30/09/09, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
> 01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
> 08/10/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang	
> ...
> ...


Ayo dong rekan2 dan juga panitia keeping contest, bgmana ini udah habis masa keepingnya. Sekarang waktunya masa penjurian.
Ayo ayo ayo, masak dulu waktu awal2 aja heboh...

----------


## rvidella

ini updatenya yang paling baru, foto diambil tanggal 30 september 2009

*dari 16cm -> 25cm -> 30cm* 


*dari 15cm  -> 25cm -> 32cm*


*dari 11cm -> 15cm -> 19cm*

----------


## rvidella

last update kemaren di aug 21 dan foto beberapa hari sebelumnya jadi yah dari ukuran kedua ke ukuran paling baru 1,5 bulan deh ...

PostPosted: Fri Aug 21, 2009 12:33 pm 

yang lainnya .... masih ada di empang di ponggok, solo .... asyik bisa nonton show di jepang dari Top-Koi... soalnya semua yang submit foto, akan dikasih tiket hotel and pesawat wuihhhhhhhhh langsung deh pada update

thanks all

dodo

----------


## ad666

Minta Kebijakan neh . . .
saya sejak 29 September ada di jawa, ikan di Palu - Sulteng . . belum bisa difoto untuk diupload . . .gimana dong?....  ::

----------


## e-koi

> Minta Kebijakan neh . . .
> saya sejak 29 September ada di jawa, ikan di Palu - Sulteng . . belum bisa difoto untuk diupload . . .gimana dong?....


Ntar aku yg foto2 lho... Skalian foto dik awa

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> Minta Kebijakan neh . . .
> saya sejak 29 September ada di jawa, ikan di Palu - Sulteng . . belum bisa difoto untuk diupload . . .gimana dong?.... 
> 
> 
> Ntar aku yg foto2 lho... Skalian foto dik awa


Ni om ikannya om ad666

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut kutampilakn foto Kawarimono ku





Size sekitar 25 cm.

Yang 1 nya lagi beralih kepemilikan.

Thanks

----------


## sferryirawan

Pak Mod, Event nya tidak diselesaikan sesuai rencana ? Kok gak ada tanda2 kehidupan ?   ::

----------


## e-koi

iya nih, padahal dah harap2 cemas...  ::

----------


## isman

kegiatan ini kapan ya berakhirnya  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, kita tuntaskan ya,,,,
Bisa tolong upload foto - fotonya paling lambat akhir bulan ini ya.... Tks

----------


## e-koi

yuhu... anybody there??

----------


## e-koi

Attention please...

1. mrbunta, No. 32
2. troy, 82
3. isman, 90
4. nox, 15
5. sferryirawan, 62
6. sferryirawan, 41
7. Beaukoi, 40
8. Beaukoi, 99
9. e-koi, 52
10. reinz, 79
11. reinz, 73 
12. alicante, 59
13. alicante, 67
14. irawan, 45
15. diamond, 36
16. e-koi,57
17. adepe, 95
18. karhoma, 84
19. karhoma, 55 
20. nachacha, 3
21. herdi, 88
22. torajiro, 49
23. dodo, 18
24. dodo, 33
25. dodo, 39
26. Glenardo, 13
27. hadi SE, 24
28. hadi SE, 31
29. hadi SE, 4 
30. Achmad, 7
31. Achmad, 8
32. Achmad, 80
33. Isman, 28
34. fat fat42
35.eka, 65
36.irsan, 76
37.e-koi, 63
38.indon3sia 56
39.indon3sia 72
40.indon3sia 89
41.nox 96
42.ari radja - 60
43.dedigouw 21
44.dedigouw 98
45.torajiro 34
46.Dodo 58
47.Dodo 01
48.ad666 66
49.wahyu 37
50.ad666 16
51.ad666 27
52.e-koi 47
53.tenonx 10
54. Dodo 70
55. Dodo 78
56. Dodo 61
57. Dodo 09
58. Dodo 25
59. Ajik 17
60. Ajik 23
61. Ajik 35
62. Ajik 43
63. Ajik 71
64. Ajik 85
65. Ajik 93
66. Ajik 97
67. Eka 26
68. Glenardo 91
69. Adepe 81
70. isman 05
71. isman 64
72. ari-radja 06
73. ari-radja 20
74. ari-radja 87
75. Sferryirawan 92
76. tenonx 83
77. tenonx 30
78. tenonx 48
79. tenonx 75
80. Glenardo 54
81. E-koi 12
82. E-koi 46
83. Diamond 50
84. Irawan 38
85. Troy 51
86. Nachacha 74
87. Nachacha 86
88. Nachacha 94
89. Nox 14
90. Isman 19
91. Isman 68
92. torajiro 11
93. eka 29
94. eka 53
95. Irsan 02
96. cupcupmuahmuah 22
97. cupcupmuahmuah 44 
98. cupcupmuahmuah 69
99. cupcupmuahmuah 77

----------


## rvidella

lagi sibuk anter masoten ke palu boss ....   ::

----------


## e-koi

> lagi sibuk anter masoten ke palu boss ....


naik apa om???

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Yang lain mana lagi ya...?

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> lagi sibuk anter masoten ke palu boss ....  
> 
> 
> naik apa om???


pake tiki donk   ::

----------


## ad666

sepi . . .   ::    . .draw aja deh .  . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, belum ada juga yang up load ya...  ::

----------


## ad666

> Wah, belum ada juga yang up load ya...


diputuskan secara jabatan aja om . .   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

no 99




no 40

----------


## BeauKoi

no 40 dan 99 ukuran sama 38cm

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kalau tidak ada lagi yang psoting, bisa jadi juara tunggal nih...  ::

----------


## BeauKoi

hehehe  ::  
nga tau para kontestan pada ngilang kemana nih

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau tidak ada lagi yang psoting, bisa jadi juara tunggal nih...


pak ajik udah banyak yang posting kok
malah pada nungguin ... mau apa lagi nih 

saya kasih contoh ya

----------


## rvidella

> kebetulan lagi nguras kolam . . kondisi per 16 Mei 2009 *Kumon16* 15cm
> 
> 25 Juli 09 
> 
> Titipannya Om e-koi
> 12 - 13 cm
> 
> 25 juli  2009
> 
> ...

----------


## rvidella

> ikutan upload ah...
> 
> ini no 52
> 
> 
> ini no 63

----------


## rvidella

> ini updatenya yang paling baru, foto diambil tanggal 30 september 2009
> 
> *dari 16cm -> 25cm -> 30cm* 
> 
> 
> *dari 15cm  -> 25cm -> 32cm*
> 
> 
> *dari 11cm -> 15cm -> 19cm*

----------


## rvidella

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> Minta Kebijakan neh . . .
> saya sejak 29 September ada di jawa, ikan di Palu - Sulteng . . belum bisa difoto untuk diupload . . .gimana dong?.... 
> 
> 
> Ntar aku yg foto2 lho... Skalian foto dik awa


Ni om ikannya om ad666
[/quote:2nw1o48s]

----------


## rvidella

> Up date foto tgl 28 September 2009 :
> 
> No 92 : size 35 cm
> 
> 
> 
> No 41 : size 35 cm
> 
> 
> No 62 : size 31 cm

----------


## rvidella

> Ikan No. 88, ukuran sekarang 30cm, dulu waktu datang tidak sempat diukur, tapi sekitar 13 cm-an.
> 
> Kelemahan ikan ini yang utama (selain kelemahan lainnya) adalah tutup insangnya terlipat keluar, kemungkinan karena kekurangan oksigen atau kadar ammonia yang tinggi. FYI, ikan ini masuk kolam dari hari pertama kolam jadi dan diisi air sampai kolam hijau butek lalu ketika jernih (6 mingguan dari sejak ikan masuk) ketahuan deh tutup insangnya begini (dari 11 ekor ikan yang dicemplungin diwaktu yang bersamaan, cuman ikan ini yang begini).

----------


## rvidella

> ini foto yg disertakan om Top waktu kirim
> 
> 
> Yg no 12 hilang, yg no 57 tewas. 
> 
> No. 47
> 
> 
> No. 46

----------


## e-koi

No. 46
[/quote][/quote]
thanKs om dodo. maaf gambar sempet kehapus yg no.46 diatas ukuran 31cm

----------


## e-koi

> ....................
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Berikut Rule of The Game selengkapnya (diposting ulang)
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> *TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
> ...


nubie tidak cari perhatian, tidak layak jadi pemenang dan hanya sekedar bertanya.
sebenarnya ada apa sehingga kontes ini, seperti juga kontes sanke topkoi kok udah tidak "diurus" dan tidak ada yang "ngurus", malahan ada beberapa rekan yang udah ngelelang dan menjual ikan kontes ini... ADA APA DENGAN CINTA, Eh KUMONRYU???
maaf kalo lancang sobat...

----------


## rvidella

::  

peace peace ...

biar mod-mod yang jelasin ...

----------


## ad666

dari pada sepi hihi . .mumpung ga ada kuliah

punyae om dodo yang 61 mirip kek punyae om ekoi yang 47 yak . . .apik . . walopun kuntet :P 
61

47

----------


## ad666

16 






kalo dilihat hasilnya kek gini, apa bisa disimpulkan, air di daerah Palu cocok untuk mengeluarkan potensi sumi ya? . . blum pernah seh memperhatikan perkembangan sumi di jenis lain . .   ::

----------


## ad666

contoh laen 

perhatikan no 47








yang ini keknya yang perkembangan suminya enak dilihat dari pada yang no 66 . .  ::   . . coba perkembangan suminya stop di ukuran besar. . tambah enak dilihat lagi yak . . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Do,
Bisa tolong bantu ngurutin gak? Sekalian rapihin fotonya ya   ::  
Bingung nih...  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Do,
> Bisa tolong bantu ngurutin gak? Sekalian rapihin fotonya ya   
> Bingung nih...


dor dor dor ditembak pak ajik huaaaaaaaaa

----------


## rvidella

Ayo bantuin pak ajik yuk ... disusun yang rapih lagi yah ... ULANG dari awal biar cepet beres ...
per tanggal, jam, menit, detik INI juga 


ini no 25 
*dari 16cm -> 25cm -> 30cm* 


ini no 33 
*dari 15cm  -> 25cm -> 32cm*


ini no 61
*dari 11cm -> 15cm -> 19cm*

----------


## ad666

> Ayo bantuin pak ajik yuk ... disusun yang rapih lagi yah ... ULANG dari awal biar cepet beres ...
> per tanggal, jam, menit, detik INI juga 
> 
> ini no 16
> *dari 15cm -> 19cm -> 21cm*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NO 16*
*dari 15cm -> 21cm*  


*NO 25*
*dari 16cm -> 30cm* 


*NO 33*
*dari 15cm -> 32cm*


*NO 40*


*NO 46*
[/quote][/quote]
thanKs om dodo. maaf gambar sempet kehapus yg no.46 diatas ukuran 31cm

*NO 61*
*dari 11cm -> 19cm* 


*NO 99*


*ADA LAGI? *

----------


## Herdi

Ikan no. 88, ukuran 30 cm.

----------


## e-koi

[quote="e-koi"]ikutan upload ah...

ini no 52


ini no 63

uk. 27 uk 25

----------


## e-koi

> ini foto yg disertakan om Top waktu kirim
> 
> 
> Yg no 12 hilang, yg no 57 tewas. 
> 
> No. 47
> 
> 
> No. 46

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NO 16*
*dari 15cm -> 21cm*  


*NO 25*
*dari 16cm -> 30cm* 


*NO 33*
*dari 15cm -> 32cm*


*NO 40, 38 cm*


*NO 46 --> 31 cm* 


*No. 47*


*No 52 --> 27 cm*


*NO 61*
*dari 11cm -> 19cm cm*


*No 63 --> 25 cm*


*No. 88 --> 30 cm*


*NO 99 --> 38 cm*


*ADA LAGI? *

----------


## BeauKoi

kalau menurut ukuran mestinya punyaku menang karena paling besar...  ::  
padahal peliharanya di bak fiber bunder diameter 2m tinggi 1m...

----------


## e-koi

> ini update ikanku hari ini minggu 06/09/2009 
> 
> *benikumonryo 26 cm*
> 
> 
> *kumonryo 24 cm*

----------


## e-koi

> Malam ini bikin photo session in my pond hasilnya gn deh
> 
> Size 27 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## e-koi

> Belon sempet foto yg baru  :P

----------


## e-koi

> Neh aku up date "Si Kumon Lonely" yg ditinggal pergi oleh si Beni Kumon,
> 
> aku photo sebelum dia masuk ke tempat pembesarannya yg baru & luasssss
> yaitu: Japung Danau Serpong...

----------


## ad666

keknya perkembangan yang karakternya mirip, ya mirip2 juga ya. . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Glen, Om Isman, Om dedigouw, om karhoma
Tolong nomor koi-nya dicantumkan ya. Tq

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen, Om Isman, Om dedigouw, om karhoma
> Tolong nomor koi-nya dicantumkan ya. Tq


Waduh, punyaku sudah jangan diikut sertakan penjurian. KAran sudah pindah tangan. 

Thanks

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Om Glen, Om Isman, Om dedigouw, om karhoma
> Tolong nomor koi-nya dicantumkan ya. Tq
> 
> 
> Waduh, punyaku sudah jangan diikut sertakan penjurian. KAran sudah pindah tangan. 
> 
> Thanks


sayang bangte om . . .

----------


## KARHOMA

*Foto bulan september :*

8 cm - 16 cm
*NOMOR 55*



13 cm - 25 cm
*NOMOR 84*

----------


## ad666

yang kepalanya ada bulet merahnya (kek tancho) banyakan kecil2 ya . . .  ::

----------


## isman

photo terakhir

*ini no.19===== 30 cm*


*ini no 68===== 32 cm*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terakhir up date akhir bulan ini ya (30/11), berpapun penumpang sampe saat itu.... kita tarik aja ... mang...

----------


## rvidella

siap kang ajikkkkkk yukk tarikkkk

----------


## irsan

Ikuttttttttttt...

*Ini Photo koi No. 2 size sekarang 30cm.*



*ini Photo No. 10 punya tenonx, size sekarang 30cm., minta tolong saya postingkan..*

----------


## dickytob

mantap om irsan, bener2 ga salah pilih

----------


## BeauKoi

wuik ga salah nih itu nomor 2???
perubahanya 360 derajat...  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

> mantap om irsan, bener2 ga salah pilih





> wuik ga salah nih itu nomor 2???
> perubahanya 360 derajat...


ya om, benar2 ikan siluman..pertama datang sumi hanya bayang2 dibawah perut dan tipis2.. 
yg 1 ekor lagi malah jadi doitsu dan bantet...malu mau di posting...  ::   ::

----------


## BeauKoi

salut ama keepingnya...
selama aku pelihara kawarimono koq perasaan ga berubah2 juga ya punyaku..

----------


## e-koi

> salut ama keepingnya...
> selama aku pelihara kawarimono koq perasaan ga berubah2 juga ya punyaku..


 loh, yg aku menang lelang aja skrg dah berubah lho om, yg sinchan dah muncul sumi di hidungnya, yg marochan berubah drastis krn dah RIP, hahaha

----------


## irsan

> salut ama keepingnya...
> selama aku pelihara kawarimono koq perasaan ga berubah2 juga ya punyaku..


thanks ya om... haruse kumonryu susah di prediksi om, kadang2 malah jadi shiromuji lho om..

----------


## BeauKoi

wah sedih deh ex-koiku rip..  ::  
koq bisa om??? waktu sampe apa kurang sehat om?

----------


## e-koi

> wah sedih deh ex-koiku rip..  
> koq bisa om??? waktu sampe apa kurang sehat om?


  ::   lalu dijadikan satu dg ikanku dari ndeso! Biasa, kena penyakit ndeso. Yg satu selamat krn karantina pe 2 minggu.

----------


## e-koi

> wuik ga salah nih itu nomor 2???
> perubahanya 360 derajat...


 360 derajat kan kembali ke 0 derajat to om?

----------


## ad666

> Terakhir up date akhir bulan ini ya (30/11), berpapun penumpang sampe saat itu.... kita tarik aja ... mang...



tarik maang

----------


## wahyu

wah......banyak yg bagus2......om top emang top deh

----------


## BeauKoi

ini kontes jadi ada pemenangnya ga nih?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ok, ini foto yang akan dinilai ya...., saya lagi cari dua orang juri lagi... Sementara baru om Datta yang konfirmasi. Juri kasih penilaian begitu saya kasih aba - aba ya...  ::  

*No 2, ---> 30 cm*


*No 10, ---> 30 cm*


*No 16*
*dari 15cm -> 21cm*  


*No.19, ---> 30 cm*


*NO 25*
*dari 16cm -> 30cm* 


*NO 33*
*dari 15cm -> 32cm*


*NO 40, 38 cm*


*NO 46 --> 31 cm* 


*No. 47*


*No 52 --> 27 cm*


*NOMOR 55, 13 --> 16 cm*


*NO 61*
*dari 11cm -> 19cm cm*


*No 63 --> 25 cm*


*No 68, ---> 32 cm*
[/quote]

*No. 84, 13 --> 25 cm*
[/quote]

*No. 88 --> 30 cm*


*NO 99 --> 38 cm*

----------


## dattairadian

no. 52 ada foto "before"nya ngga ya?

----------


## irsan

> no. 52 ada foto "before"nya ngga ya?


ini om datta.. no 52..

----------


## dattairadian

tinggal nunggu aba-aba...   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> tinggal nunggu aba-aba...


Tunggu bentar ya.... dua juri belum confirm nih...  ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> no. 52 ada foto "before"nya ngga ya?
> 
> 
> ini om datta.. no 52..


wuih bocoran neh . . .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sampai hari ini, ternyata hanya dua juri yang confirm: om Datta & om Koilvr
Daripada lama menunggu, saya minta mereka aka yang memilih siapa pemenangnya...
Ada 17 ekor koi yang bertanding..., mohon para juri memilih secara urut 5 besar...
Urutan pertama, akan mendapat poin 8
Urutan kedua, akan mendapat poin 5
Urutan ketiga akan mendapat poin 3
Urutan keempat akan mendapat poin 2
Urutan kelima akan mendapat poin 1

Poin - poin tersebut akan dikumulasikan untuk setiap juri, kalau ada poni yang sama akan dilakukan pemilihan ulang tetapi hanya untu koi yang masuk dalam 3 besar saja (tiga poin tertinggi).

Poin tertinggi pertama, akan medapat gelar Grand Champion
Point tertinggi kedua, mendapat gelar Reserve Grand Champion
Poin tertinggi ketiga mendapat gelar Best Tategoi

Silakan para juri, inilah para pesertanya   ::  

*No 2, ---> 30 cm*


*No 10, ---> 30 cm*


*No 16*
*dari 15cm -> 21cm*  


*No.19, ---> 30 cm*


*NO 25*
*dari 16cm -> 30cm* 


*NO 33*
*dari 15cm -> 32cm*


*NO 40, 38 cm*


*NO 46 --> 31 cm* 


*No. 47*


*No 52 --> 27 cm*


*NOMOR 55, 13 --> 16 cm*


*NO 61*
*dari 11cm -> 19cm cm*


*No 63 --> 25 cm*


*No 68, ---> 32 cm*
[/quote]

*No. 84, 13 --> 25 cm*
[/quote]

*No. 88 --> 30 cm*


*NO 99 --> 38 cm*

----------


## dattairadian

rank
1. 52
2. 2
3. 16
4. 63
5. 61

----------


## koilvr

rank:
1. 52
2. 2
3. 25
4. 63
5. 61

----------


## ad666

selamat om ekoi  ::

----------


## e-koi

> selamat om ekoi


 wey wey hehe   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih buat para Juri:




> rank
> 1. 52
> 2. 2
> 3. 16
> 4. 63
> 5. 61





> rank:
> 1. 52
> 2. 2
> 3. 25
> 4. 63
> 5. 61


Dari hasil penilaian kedua juri, berikut akumulasi pointnya:
1. 52, 16 poin
2. 02, 10 poin
3. 63, 4 poin
4. 16 & 25, 3 poin
5. 61, 2 poin

Dengan demikian yang berhak mendapatkan gelar:

*Grand Champion: No. 52*


*Reserve Grand Champion: No. 02*


*Best Tategoi: No. 63*


Dan berhak atas hadiah:



> *
> HADIAH*
> Terdapat 3 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
> 1.  *Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
> a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 500,000 (Lima Ratus Ribu Rupiah)
> b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer ke orang lain
> 
> 2. *Reserve Grand Champion*, dengan hadiah berupa:
> a. Uang Tunai dari Majalah KOIS senilai Rp 250,000 (Dua Ratus Lima Puluh Ribu Rupiah)
> ...


Silakan PM No rekening dan kepada siapa berlangganan majalah ditujukan....

*SELAMAT YA BUAT SELURUH PEMENANG*
*TERIMAKASIH UNTUK TOPKOI
MOHON MAAF UNTUK SEMUA KEKURANGANNYA *

----------


## ad666

Palu teribel winer wkkkkk   ::

----------

